# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Наука о смысле жизни

## Acros_the_stars

Многие слышали, что *Каббала* является тайным учением. Именно ее закрытость, завеса тайны послужила поводом для возникновения вокруг Каббалы множества легенд, фальсификаций, профанаций, досужих разговоров, слухов, невежественных рассуждений и выводов.
Лишь в конце 20 столетия получено разрешение на открытие знаний о науке Каббала всем и даже на распространение их по миру
.
*Наука Каббала* никак не связана с религией. То есть, связана, в той же самой степени, что, скажем, физика, химия, математика, но не более.
*Каббала — не религия* и это легко обнаружить, хотя бы из того факта, что никто из религиозных людей не знает ее и не понимает в ней ни одного слова.
Глубочайшие знания основ мироздания, его Законов, методику познания мира, достижение Цели творения Каббала скрывала в первую очередь от религиозных масс.
Ибо ждала времени, когда разовьется человечество до такого уровня, что сможет принять каббалистические Знания и правильно использовать их.
*
Каббала* — это наука управления судьбой, это Знание, которое передано всему человечеству, для всех народов земли.
Каббала — это наука о скрытом от глаз человека, от наших пяти органов чувств. Она оперирует только духовными понятиями, то есть тем, что происходит выше нашего мира, что неощутимо для наших пяти чувств, что находится вне их, в высшем мире.

Но названия объектов, сил и действий высшего мира Каббала берет из нашего земного языка. Это необходимо, потому что у нас нет слов для выражения неземных понятий.
Но, поскольку из каждого объекта высшего мира нисходит сила в наш мир и рождает здесь объект нашего мира, каббалист, находящийся в обоих мирах, видя эту связь, описывает высший мир, применяя названия нашего мира.




Но ненаходящемуся в постижении обоих миров, описания каббалиста кажутся описанием земных действий, хотя Каббала описывает только происходящее в высшем мире.
Использование знакомых слов-понятий приводит к неправильным представлениям и воображениям. Поэтому Каббала запрещает представлять какую-либо связь между объектами, взятыми из нашего мира, и их духовными корнями. Это является самой грубой ошибкой в Каббале.

И потому Каббала была запрещена столько лет, вплоть до нашего времени: развитие человека было недостаточным для того, чтобы перестал он представлять себе всяких духов, ведьм, ангелов и прочую чертовщину, там, где говорится совершенно о другом.

Только с девяностых годов 20 века разрешено и рекомендуется распространение Науки Каббала. Почему? Потому что люди стали выше примитивных представлений о силах природы, как о человекоподобных существах, русалках, кентаврах и пр..
Люди готовы представить себе высший мир как мир сил, силовых полей, мир выше материи. Вот этим-то миром сил, мыслей и оперирует Наука Каббала.


По определению, каббала - наука о мироздании, звеном которого являемся и мы. Однако с ее помощью можно постичь не только часть нашего мира, воспринимаемую нами при помощи пяти органов чувств, но еще и тот объем мироздания, который нам в этих ощущениях не доступен. Эта часть в ней является самой главной - именно она и привлекает нас в изучении науки каббала.
Благодаря каббалистической методике можно начать ощущать скрытый от нас высший информационный уровень, который управляет нашим внутренним миром. Если мы будем знать, каким образом происходит это управление, мы, сможем понять более общие, более глубокие, истинные законы, движущие природой и нами, как ее частью.

Каббала позволяет человеку начать лучше понимать себя, причину своего появления на планете, в космосе, и всего происходящего с ним на протяжении истории.

По какой формуле развивается человечество? Что является движущей силой эволюции человека, человечества, всей природы? Геологические периоды, общественные формации, наше будущее, наша свобода воли, в конце концов, возможность что-то изменить в судьбе - все это освещается в каббале. Она дает очень интересные, и порой неожиданные, ответы на все вопросы.



«В течение всего своего существования человечество пытается понять и определить место и предназначение человека в этом Мире. На эти попытки ушли тонны чернил и типографской краски. Из века в век цивилизованные общества безропотно оплачивают, казалось бы, непроизводительный труд философов, ощущая подсознательно, что именно они (неважно, с каким результатом) занимаются единственно важным делом.

Все, что человек сумел узнать и понять о себе и о мире, о своих отношениях с окружающей средой, о цели своего существования и путях ее реализации в масштабах индивидуума и всего человечества, собрано в многочисленных томах философских трудов.

Задолго до появления философии развивалась наука каббала, изучавшая устройство мироздания и место в нем человека. В последнее время это древнее знание, ставшее самой современной наукой, раскрывается и становится доступным каждому, кого интересуют глобальные вопросы познания и существования мира.

Каббала раскрывается уже не в трактовках и описаниях историков и философов, а сама представляет себя всем заинтересованным как практическая наука. Подобно естественным наукам, она показывает возможности практического раскрытия мира и сущности человека».
М. Лайтман 

http://www.kabacademy.com/course/view.php?id=6

*Отличие каббалы от религии*  -

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Каббала о наслаждении и желании:*

Изучив различные виды наслаждения — знания, власть, почести, богатство, а также пища, секс и прочие удовольствия, мы увидим, что во всех случаях максимальное удовлетворение ощущается при первом кратком контакте между желанием и его наполнением. Как только наполнение осуществилось, удовольствие начинает угасать. Наслаждение в удовлетворенном желании может продолжаться минуты, часы или дни, однако, в итоге, оно исчезает. Даже если человек долгие годы стремится достичь чего-либо, например почитаемой должности или престижной ученой степени, — но едва цель достигнута, блаженство ускользает из рук. Следовательно, наслаждение, удовлетворяя желание, аннулирует его.


http://files.kabbalahmedia.info/vide...aslajdenie.wmv -* Желание и наслаждение
*

Более того, входя в желание и покидая его, наслаждение формирует в нас новое стремление, вдвое превышающее предыдущее. То, что вчера доставляло нам удовлетворение, сегодня кажется совершенно недостаточным. Мы хотим намного большего. Вот, и выходит, что удовлетворение наших желаний увеличивает их и заставляет нас прилагать еще больше усилий, чтобы заполнить образовавшуюся пустоту.

Если человек не стремится достичь чего-либо, его ощущение жизни притупляется и затухает. Потому и общество постоянно обеспечивает каждого своего члена новыми желаниями, которые создают в нем ощущение жизни еще на одно почти неуловимое мгновение. Затем, снова и снова недолгое наполнение сменяется опустошением, и отчаяние растет.

Сегодня общество побуждает нас приобретать все больше и больше товаров, даже если у нас нет на это требуемой суммы. Агрессивный маркетинг, жгучее желание соответствовать социальным стандартам и облегченные условия кредита стимулируют нас к покупкам, намного превышающим наши реальные финансовые возможности. Спустя непродолжительный срок приятное возбуждение от очередной обновки рассеивается как дым, зато платежи будут сопровождать нас еще годы. В таких случаях разочарование от покупки не забывается со временем, а наоборот накапливается.




Богатство не ведет к счастью, о чем свидетельствует новое исследование, проведенное под руководством профессора Дэниэла Канемана , Нобелевского лауреата по экономике. Как выяснилось, обывательские представления о влиянии на настрой человека таких факторов, как богатство и здоровье, весьма далеки от реальности. Статистика, собранная на основе ежедневных данных о настроении людей, не обнаруживает существенных различий между богатыми и бедными слоями населения. Более того, установлено, что такие отрицательные эмоции, как гнев и враждебность, чаще испытывают люди весьма обеспеченные. Одно из возможных объяснений столь слабой связи между благосостоянием и жизнерадостностью указывает на то, что мы очень быстро привыкаем к физическому комфорту и новому уровню жизни, после чего переходим к ожиданиям еще бо́льших удовольствий.
*
Резюме по поводу ограниченности желания наслаждений можно выразить следующими словами:*

Этот мир создан вместе с потребностью. Он лишен изобилия и благ, для обретений в нем требуется движение, а как известно, необходимость в многочисленных движениях удручает человека. Но оставаться без обретений и благ тоже невозможно, и потому люди выбирают страдания от многочисленных движений, чтобы достичь максимального достояния. Однако все достояние и все обретения служат лишь их личной выгоде, человек всегда хочет вдвое больше, чем у него есть, а потому умирает, не достигнув и половины желаемого. Таким образом, люди страдают от двух факторов: от необходимости совершать многочисленные движения, а также от потребности в обретениях, половины которых им недостает.

Из всего вышесказанного следует, что наша природа ставит нас в совершенно невыносимые условия: с одной стороны, наши желания наслаждений неуклонно растут, а с другой стороны, наполнение, достигающееся посредством многочисленных «движений», то есть, действий и усилий, ощущается лишь в течение краткого времени, а затем, исчезает, оставляя нас вдвойне опустошенными.
http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...&chapterid=448

----------


## Yrok25

едрить калотить!!))))

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> едрить


 *
каббала о третьей мировой войне*







> калотить!!)))


 Многие шарлатаны (не понимающие вообще, что такое каббала) выдавали себя за каббалистов, утверждая: «Мы знаем, что такое каббала. Идите к нам учиться, это недорого». Они наживались предсказаниями, изготовлением амулетов, снятием сглаза и прочими «чудесами», заманивая простаков.
И по сей день есть подобного рода «каббалисты» и покупатели их «божественных» талисманов: красных ниток, святой воды и пр. Что они продают? Инструкции, как преуспеть в нашей жизни, в бизнесе и других материальных сферах. То есть обращаются не к людям, желающим преобразовать и изменить себя, а к тем, кто желает наполниться богатством, знаниями, властью, почетом.
Естественно, что за такие знания или возможности, за такие знаки удачи люди выкладывают неплохие деньги. А где найти тех, которые беззаветно желают лишь уподобления высшей силе? Поэтому каббалисты сидели тихо и ждали. И в течение тысячелетий у них появлялись лишь отдельные ученики или очень маленькие группы. При этом если мы сегодня зайдем в любой магазин, то обнаружим огромное количество мистической литературы.
В настоящей каббале нет никаких “талисманов”, “амулетов”, “красных ниток”, никаких “чудес”.
И по сей день есть каббала для потребителей — и наука каббала, это две разные вещи. Первая — для выгоды продающих амулеты, и вторая — только для истинно устремленных к духовному.
М. Лайтман

*Кризис*

----------


## trypo

ты сюда тему перенес чтоли со страниц боли ?
уж больно один в один звучит .

----------


## Yrok25

опять аврамические ,понятно что это не для постухов , для овец слишком престно , наверно для менеджеров среднего звена))

или все таки для домохозяек ....

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> ты сюда тему перенес  ?
> уж больно один в один звучит .


 Немного модифицировал)





> аврамические
>  наверно для менеджеров среднего звена))
> или все таки для домохозяек ....


 Когда человек начинает чувствовать себя неуверенно, не может точно ответить на вопрос о смысле своего существования, он обращается к религии. Некие действия, называемые исполнением заповедей, дают ему ощущение уверенности, чувство причастности к высшей силе - своего рода внутреннее удовлетворение, не более того.

Человек, который приходит к Каббале, наоборот, ищет не удовлетворение, а истину. В нем горит вопрос: что такое моя жизнь, какая от нее польза, для чего я создан? Этот вопрос невозможно закрыть исполнением каких-то ритуальных действий. Ему необходимо придти к ясному знанию, к раскрытию силы, действующей в творении.

Он не может довольствоваться чужими мнениями и слухами, его не удовлетворяет ответ: "Знаешь, есть Создатель мира, Он хочет, чтобы мы выполняли то, что Он нам заповедал..." У такого человека желание наслаждаться настолько развито, что ему необходимо познать, увидеть, самому во всем удостовериться.

Такова разница между людьми, обратившимися к религии и теми, кто приходят к Каббале. В Каббалу приходят люди, у которых есть внутренняя потребность раскрыть Творца. А к религии обращаются люди, которые удовлетворяются соблюдением традиций. Они не стремятся раскрыть управляющую, обязывающую силу. Им не важно, что посредством этих действий можно достичь подлинной духовности, раскрыть Творца, жить в другом измерении.

Такие люди просто-напросто притягивают божественную идею в этот мир, в свою жизнь, называя это еврейством, иудаизмом, жизнью религиозного человека. Они скрашивают свою жизнь неким дополнением, которого вроде как нет у светского человека. И действительно, у светского человека этого нет. И возможно, он в этом и не нуждается, живя себе просто так.
Михаэль Лайтман

*Для кого предназначена каббала?*

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Весь род человеческий от его начала и до конца можно представить как одно поколение, жизнь которого будет длиться до тех пор, пока оно полностью не разовьется и перейдет на духовный уровень существования. Из поколения в поколение на протяжении нескольких тысячелетий накапливались наши внутренние способности, катализаторы развития. В итоге этого процесса человеческий уровень, то есть люди, должен подняться на новую ступень, которую мы для простоты назовем «исправленной».

*
перевоплощение поколений* 



Чтобы понять суть развития поколений, давайте уподобим наши внутренние факторы единицам информации. Они присутствуют в каждом объекте реальности и содержат внутренние данные о материале. Фактически, мы живем в пространстве с гигантским объемом информации обо всех элементах. Это информационное поле, в котором мы существуем, называется «замыслом природы». Любое изменение какой-либо детали — будь то усилие по сохранению текущего состояния или переход в другое, а также силы, воздействующие на составляющие реальности, внутренние и внешние трансформации, и т.п. — все это представляет собой изменения информационного поля.

В каждом поколении люди ищут алгоритм сбалансированного существования и благополучной жизни — ту формулу, которой природа их не наделила. Сам процесс этих поисков добавляет новые данные в единицы информации, делая их все более многогранными. Сведения и постижения, приобретаемые определенным поколением в попытках «зажить хорошо», освоиться со средой обитания и с окружением, переходят в естественные наклонности следующего поколения. Опыт, накопленный предыдущим поколением, становится базовым источником внутренней мудрости последующего, делая его, в результате, более развитым. Факт, что сыновьям всегда легче осваиваться с инновациями, чем отцам, которые их ввели. В наши дни дети естественно и непринужденно находят общий язык с мобильными телефонами, пультами дистанционного управления, компьютерами, и за считанные годы превосходят своих родителей в освоении и использовании новых технологий.

Вот так, из поколения в поколение, человечество обретает мудрость и развивается. Сегодня его можно уподобить одному человеку, накопившему опыт тысячелетней жизни. Разум индивида подобен зеркалу, в котором отражаются картины полезных и вредных деяний. Человек отбирает для себя добрые и полезные дела и отвергает те, которые причинили ему вред. Они запечатлеваются в его мозге, как в зеркале, отражающем картины собственного опыта, а затем, он выявляет положительные поступки и отклоняет отрицательные, пока не становится зрелым и умудренным. Соответственно, и все человечество обладает коллективным разумом и памятью, где отпечатываются все полезные и вредные поступки, совершенные каждым членом по отношению к обществу в целом.

Развитие единиц информации привело нас к такому уровню осознания, на котором мы уже ощущаем свою противоположность силе природы. Сегодня мы способны понимать причины этого и видеть цель, которую должны осуществить.

Новый внутренний объем и опустошенность, возникающая у многих из нас на фоне привычной рутины, — вещи неслучайные. Их породило пробудившееся в нас желание подняться на новую ступень бытия, перейти на «исправленный» уровень. Таков следующий этап развития поколений — период, позволяющий сознательно продвигаться к реализации цели нашей жизни.

*Что такое бог*

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Секрет счастья*

«Подумайте, что сделало бы вас счастливыми? По-настоящему счастливыми?» Так начинается передовица журнала «Ньюсуик» (Newsweek), который посвятил целый выпуск этой животрепещущей теме.

Ведущие психологи, социологи, биологи и экономисты попытались ответить на вопрос стоимостью миллион долларов: «В чем секрет счастья?»

Доллар соседа зеленее

Возможно, все дело в деньгах? «Был бы я богат, летал бы себе по миру, покупал бы что хочется и жил бы припеваючи». Верно?

Нет!

В последние годы многочисленные исследования выявили неожиданную закономерность: когда доходы покрывают основные потребности человека, деньги больше не доставляют ему радость. Ощупывая в кармане распухший кошелек, он начинает тревожно озираться по сторонам: а как обстоят дела у соседей? Грех повторяться, но жизнь сама напоминает нам об этом: доллар в кошельке соседа всегда зеленее.
*
Пойди поймай*

Может быть, нам просто нужен покой? Будем меньше работать, больше отдыхать – и станем счастливыми?

Подобные гипотезы отметаются учеными «с порога». Недавно Школа Психологии при Лестерском университете в Британии опубликовала всемирный индекс счастья. В этом списке «трудолюбивая» Америка занимает 23-е место, намного опережая «пляжную» Францию, которая сиротливо хандрит на 62-й строке. К слову сказать, Израиль удерживает 58-ю позицию.

Исследователи счастья отвергают одно за другим все устоявшиеся представления. В долгосрочной перспективе, заявляют они, нам не помогут ни повышения по службе, ни прелести семейной жизни, ни отменное здоровье.

– Но что же все-таки сделает нас счастливыми? – спрашиваем мы.

В ответ профессора почему-то мнутся. Некоторые пытаются что-нибудь сказать, но их слова звучат неубедительно. Видимо, легче распознать то, что не принесет нам счастья, нежели предложить практическое решение наболевшей проблемы.

«Спрос рождает предложение: в мире все больше ученых, развивающих молодую науку – экономику счастья… Счастье везде: в списках бестселлеров, в умах тех, кто творит политику, в центре внимания экономистов – и все равно оно остается неуловимым». Так описывает ситуацию Рана Форухар, главный экономический обозреватель «Ньюсуика».

Есть ли у нас хоть какой-то шанс расшифровать таинственную матрицу счастья? Может, лучше дождаться, пока кости сами выпадут как надо? А как надо?
*
Откуда мы произошли* 



*
Механика фортуны*

Чтобы решить это уравнение, говорит каббала, нам необходимо сначала понять суть своей природы: все мы хотим наслаждаться. «Творение целиком, от начала до конца, создано из желания наслаждений. Все многочисленные создания представляют собой лишь количественные и качественные вариации этого желания», – так пишет Бааль Сулам, великий каббалист нашего времени.

На первый взгляд, звучит довольно просто и даже банально. Но дело в том, что желание наслаждений действует намного изощреннее, чем мы думаем. Дергая за невидимые ниточки, оно заставляет нас неустанно искать удовлетворения. Все наши действия и помыслы направлены только на это, и мы не в силах успокоиться, пока не достигнем желаемого.

Секс, деньги, слава, власть, знания – таковы лишь некоторые ингредиенты того топлива, которого требует этот, находящийся внутри нас, раскаленный реактор. Желание наслаждений определяет весь ход нашей жизни, все радости и страдания. Не удалось достигнуть желаемого – мы расстраиваемся, а удачная попытка, наоборот, повышает наш жизненный тонус.
*
Без дна*

Вершина счастья – это чувство, переполняющее нас в момент встречи желания и его наполнения. «Остановись, мгновенье!» – в восторге кричим мы, но не тут-то было. Каждый раз та же история: не успеешь оглянуться, а счастья уже нет – улетучилось, как дым.
*
«В нашей жизни возможны только две трагедии. Одна – это когда не получаешь того, что хочешь, другая – когда получаешь. Вторая хуже, это поистине трагедия».*

 Автор сентенции – Оскар Уайльд. Как он был прав!

Мы годами можем мечтать о роскошном автомобиле, но стоит осуществить мечту, и удовольствие начинает рассеиваться прямо пропорционально километражу. Такова участь каждого исполнившегося желания. Поистине, человек – бездонная бочка.

Ричард Истерлин из Университета Южной Калифорнии говорит о «гедоническом цикле»: «Мы очень быстро привыкаем к счастью и принимаем его как само собой разумеющееся или сравниваем с тем, что есть у других, а не с тем, что было у нас раньше». В результате, счастливыми мы не бываем практически никогда. Наслаждения этого мира только распаляют нас, оставляя в итоге ни с чем. Сегодня это уже ни для кого не секрет.


Какой же выход? Беспрестанно менять источники наслаждения? Или измениться самим?
*
Почему Каббалу скрывали до нашего времени?*



*
Преображение*

Каббалисты объясняют, что природа целенаправленно ведет людей к совершенству, к счастью без конца. Секрет счастья заложен во внутреннем преображении: «Наслаждение ради себя» сменяется «наслаждением ради ближнего». Не пугайтесь, это не схоластика и не нотация. Сама природа подает нам замечательный пример: взгляните, как мать наслаждается счастьем своих детей. Только любовь позволяет людям переносить все свои чаяния на любимых.
*
Коротенькое резюме*

– Что такое счастье?

– Наслаждение, которое наполняет наше желание.

– В чем проблема?

– Наше желание невозможно удовлетворить, по крайней мере, на длительный срок. Как только оно наполняется, наслаждение исчезает.

Добавлено спустя 1 минуту 56 секунд:
– Каково решение?

– Наслаждаться наполнением не своих собственных желаний, а желаний ближнего. Если мы захотим наполнить друг друга наслаждением, каждый будет чувствовать себя счастливым.
*
– Как это работает?*

– Точно так же, как у любящей матери или у страстно влюбленных. Я хочу наполнить другого наслаждением, и он готов принять это наслаждение, зная, что тем самым насладит меня. Вместе мы создаем бесконечную систему отдачи-получения, и счастье больше не ускользает из наших рук. Именно это и объясняет наука каббала. Она учит нас получать наслаждение, которому нет ни конца, ни края.

 Ведь термин «каббала» образован от слова «лекабель» – получать. Каббала – наука получать. На самом деле это – методика, с помощью которой мы выходим из заколдованного круга получения «естественным образом», когда мы получаем и постоянно опустошаемся, пока не умираем. Она сложна для первоначального понимания, но когда проникаешься ею, она становится настолько ясной, что человек может с ее помощью достичь полной внутренней гармонии. В нашем мире есть великолепный пример: только связь между матерью и ребенком зиждется на естественной любви, на естественном стремлении давать другому наслаждение.

Создадим такой цикл: я – и все остальные. Я получаю свыше наслаждение, насыщение, для того чтобы насладить других, и через них оно снова вернется ко мне. Если я создаю в себе ячейку такого наслаждения, то практически становлюсь вечным, совершенным, и во мне ничего не должно меняться.

Вот это, в частности, испытывают люди, проходящие через клиническую смерть. По такой системе эгоизм отменяется в тот самый момент, когда аннулируется наслаждение и желания, они отрываются от тела, и человеку открывается доступ к получению информации иного вида. Он ощущает вечность и совершенство. На мгновение, конечно. Потом люди возвращаются и рассказывают нам о том, что пережили. Они даже не осознали, в какой поток информации попали, но сам процесс происходит именно таким образом.

Действие в замкнутом цикле, между внешним и внутренним объемом человека, и называется взаимодействием души с Мирозданием. Действие же не в замкнутом цикле, с разрывами, просто внутреннее потребление, получение для себя называется земным потреблением. Никогда в нашем мире человек не сможет насытиться. Напротив, чем больше он стремится к насыщению, тем более опустошается.

*В чем цель каббалистов?*

----------


## Dementiy

Соглашусь с тем, что кабалла довольно любопытное явление.
Но как и в любом другом философском учении в ней есть сильные и слабые стороны.
Разумеется, рассматривать ее как "истину в последней инстанции" было бы ошибкой, а вот прислушаться к некоторым моментам действительно можно.

Мне понравился ответ каббалиста о смысле жизни.
Здесь не указан, т.к. это цитаты из лекций (нашего) Михаила Семёновича, а там говорил "совсем нерусский" дядька (возможно, еврей).
Так вот, на вопрос о смысле жизни он ответил примерно так: _"Наша жизнь - это сон, а смысл жизни в том, чтобы проснуться"_.
Ответ, конечно, спорный но очень неожиданный и интересный (есть над чем задуматься).

Еще хочу добавить про то, как "мать наслаждается счастьем своих детей".
Во-первых, мир не располагает к тому чтобы дети были тут счастливы.
Во-вторых, любовь приносит самые сильные и изощренные страдания.
Именно из-за любви матери к детям, ей можно причинить такую боль, рядом с которой пытки в гестапо покажутся курортным развлечением.
Ведь ни для кого не секрет, что чем сильнее любишь, тем больше переживаешь за любимого.
А если этот самый любимый человек страдает и умирает на твоих глазах, - пережить это очень и очень тяжело.

Вот вам и вся любовь с ее "наслаждением".

----------


## Amanda

*Acros_the_stars*, можно вопрос? Вы делитесь этой информацией с какой-то определённой целью? Что вы хотите донести?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Соглашусь с тем, что кабалла довольно любопытное явление.


 Также соглашусь)





> Но как и в любом другом философском учении в ней есть сильные и слабые стороны.


 Только проблема в том, что каббала вовсе не является *философским* учением. Изначально она основывается на ощущениях и явных постижениях каббалистов, которые расширили свое восприятие окружающей действительности, и изучили (подобно ученым нашего мира) более глубинные и скрытые законы мироздания, которые затем описали в своих книжках. То, о чем рассказывает каббала, не является выдумкой человеческой мысли, или обычными предположениями или философскими рассуждениями, а основывается на четком осознании, ощущении и исследовании природных слоев, недоступных для наших органов ощущений:


 files.kab.co.il/video/rus_o_rav_2008-07-09_clip_moskow_senses.wmv - *"Ощущения"*

Человек познает мир с помощью пяти органов чувств. Он подобен черному ящику, который воспринимает только то, что поступает в него извне. Информация, доставляемая нашими сенсорами в замкнутую систему, регистрируется, обрабатывается, анализируется. То, что не улавливается органами восприятия, мы не ощущаем.

Окружающая действительность постоянно оказывает на нас воздействие, которое на самом деле остается для нас загадкой. Мы ощущаем только свою реакцию на него, поэтому наше познание замкнуто внутри нас, и не позволяет объективно судить о внешней реальности. Мы обрабатываем поступающие сведения с помощью наших ощущений, только и всего.

Все существующие технические приспособления лишь несколько расширяют диапазон наших возможностей, но не позволяют кардинально выйти за их рамки. С помощью приборов невозможно создать новый орган чувств. Мы даже не можем себе представить, какой увидели бы окружающую действительность, будь у нас иные органы восприятия.

После соответствующей обработки всех полученных впечатлений, в нашем представлении возникает внутренняя картина, которую мы называем «наш мир». Эта картина сугубо субъективна, и мы не имеем возможности сравнить ее с объективной реальностью.

Таким образом, объем нашего познания всегда ограничен рамками наших ощущений, базирующихся на возможностях пяти органов чувств. Это положение является общим для всех людей, что и позволяет нам поддерживать отношения, обмениваться знаниями, впечатлениями, понимать друг друга. 

files.kab.co.il/video/rus_t_norav_2008-12-03_clip_tony_introduction.wmv - *"Первое знакомство с каббалой"*

Наши органы ощущений, а точнее, органы сбора информации, извлекают и обрабатывают ее исключительно по признаку личной выгоды.

Любой организм устроен так, что его единственным желанием является получение наслаждения. Желание получить максимальное наслаждение – это основной закон, существующий на всех уровнях природы – неживой, растительной, животной и человеческой.

Может ли человек развить в себе дополнительный орган ощущения, позволяющий ему воспринимать окружающую реальность во всей ее полноте?

Каббала и есть та выверенная временем, научно обоснованная методика, позволяющая развить дополнительный орган ощущения. Она дает возможность получить добавочную информацию о чем-либо, существующем во внешнем мироздании. Освоив этот метод, мы начнем осознавать окружающий мир совершенно иначе: вне зависимости от нашего субъективного эгоистического восприятия. 


*"Раскрытие каббалы"* 
files.kabbalahmedia.info/videoforsite/038_rus_Kucharianz-Laitman_Raskritie-kabbali.wmv


Каббала – самая близкая человеку наука. Она объясняет, для чего он существует: зачем рождается, почему живет, откуда пришел, куда уходит после того, как заканчивает свой земной путь и в чем смысл его жизни.

Таким образом, каббала – это методика постижения духовных миров и нашего мира, как их следствия. Каббала не просто дает нам знания о духовных мирах, но и сам учебный процесс развивает в нас дополнительный орган ощущения, с помощью которого мы можем осуществить взаимосвязь с системой Высшего управления.

Каббала не является теоретической или абстрактной наукой, она неотделима от практики: человек постигает на собственном примере, кто он, какова его природа и что ему необходимо изменить в себе. Для него нет и не может быть ничего ближе этого знания, потому что он познает себя, свою судьбу и мир объективной реальности. 

*Основные разделы науки каббала*

Каббалисты такие же люди, как и все мы. Однако, вооружившись соответствующей методикой, они произвели такую работу над собой, что начали ощущать внешний объективный мир. Это каббалисты и объясняют в своих трудах, знакомя нас с системой духовных миров. Как в любой науке, в каббале существует теоретическая и практическая сторона, куда включается собственный язык, понятийный аппарат, самостоятельные инструменты исследования, постановка экспериментов и сравнительный анализ.

Всего насчитывается пять миров, пять уровней познания. Все они, как описывает «Книга Зоар» - основной каббалистический источник - присутствуют внутри человека и построены по единой схеме. Каждый из миров является следствием предыдущего. Все, что есть в нашем мире - любой атом, клетка, организм – имеет свой корень, прообраз в мирах духовных. В высших мирах нет материальных понятий, там существуют только силы, порождающие объекты нашего мира и наши ощущения.

Между силой высшего мира (причиной, корнем) и ее следствием (ветвью) в нашем мире существует четкая определенная связь. Поэтому любой корень вверху мы можем отобразить с помощью его ветви в нашем мире. На этом принципе основана передача информации, называемая «язык ветвей», с его помощью созданы основные каббалистические труды

В каббале имеется три основных раздела, и в каждом из них говорится о постижении Общего Закона мироздания. Есть раздел, изучающий нисхождение миров и импульсов поступенчато, вплоть до нашего мира. Он занимается исследованием исключительно высших миров: их функционированием, управлением, воздействием на нас; тем как мы своими поступками влияем на высшие миры, и какова их обратная реакция.

Следующий раздел каббалы занимается методикой развития души , внутренней части человека, принадлежащей высшему миру. Эта часть не имеет ничего общего с витальной, жизненной силой нашего организма, которая не отличает человеческие тела от животных.

Все процессы, связанные с нисхождением души в физическое тело, выходом из него после биологической смерти и нисхождением в новое тело, называются «кругооборотами души». В отношении тел такого понятия не существует. 

*Все души - один организм*  



Раздел каббалы, в котором разработан математический (понятийный) аппарат для описания духовных процессов, позволяет каббалисту изучать их воздействие на себе, анализировать, градуировать, сопоставлять поступающие свыше сигналы с собственными реакциями на них.

Математический аппарат каббалы состоит из:

· гематрий – цифровых записей духовных состояний миров и души;

· графиков состояния и зависимости взаимного влияния духовных миров и души;

· таблиц, матриц всевозможных включений свойств миров и душ.

В результате постижения с уровня нашего мира высших духовных миров человек начинает ощущать единую систему и единый замысел творения и начинает понимать, что без приобретения дополнительного органа восприятия он не сможет выйти за границы своего мира.

Конечной целью изучения данной науки является: получение наивысшего наслаждения, достижение совершенства своего существования, абсолютное познание, и как следствие этого – полное равновесие между внутренней системой (душой человека) и внешней, называемой «Творец».


*На каких данных основана каббала*

Каббала основана только на точных, проверенных опытным путем данных, она не принимает во внимание никакие теории или гипотезы. Вся информация, на которой базируется эта наука, получена от людей, лично постигших ощущения высшего мира, то есть, осознавших, проверивших, измеривших и описавших свои постижения. Совокупность их исследований и образует весь научный материал каббалы.

В каббале, как и в любой науке, есть свой четкий исследовательский аппарат: математический и графический (в виде схем и таблиц). Вместо чувств, переживаний, впечатлений от воздействия Высшей управляющей силы, каббалисты оперируют векторами, интенсивностью притяжения и подавления желаний. Их соотношения измеряются численно, а желания и их наполнение определяются мерами. С помощью таких научных средств каббалисты описывают ощущаемое ими Высшее управление. 

Существует ошибочное мнение, что все названия и понятия, используемые в каббале, относятся к разряду абстрактных и являются чисто условными. Это неверное представление возникло вследствие того, что каббала изучает высший мир, находящийся вне рамок времени и пространства. Его можно постичь только овладев каббалистической методикой. Поскольку лишь немногие ученые осваивают эту науку и постигают духовный мир, то есть наблюдают, ощущают и практически исследуют высшие законы и их проявления, то бытует мнение, что все, относящееся к высшим мирам суть категории отвлеченные, абсолютно оторванные от действительности.

На самом деле каббала как раз не описывает ничего, что не отражало бы реальную действительность, постигаемую путем практического опыта. 

*Непреложный закон каббалистов гласит: 

«Описывается только постигаемое практически». Для каббалиста не существует того, что он не постиг. Поэтому в каббале не может быть абстрактных объектов, понятий, определений – все они являются следствием постижения.*

Постижение в каббале – есть явное ощущение, осознание источника наслаждения, того, что исследуется, со всеми его замыслами, планами в мере той ступени, на которой мы его постигаем. Постижение основано на понимании первопричин духовной природы.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Мне понравился ответ каббалиста о смысле жизни.


 И мне также.) 



> Так вот, на вопрос о смысле жизни он ответил примерно так: _"Наша жизнь - это сон, а смысл жизни в том, чтобы проснуться"_.Ответ, конечно, спорный но очень неожиданный и интересный (есть над чем задуматься).


 Да, и самое интересное, что есть  один восточный просветленный мудрец (типа Будды), который отвечает на этот вопрос точно таким же образом! (есть над чем задуматься).



> Ответ, конечно, спорный но очень неожиданный и интересный


 Его можно очень четко и логично обосновать  именно с точки зрения Каббалы.





> Во-первых, мир не располагает к тому чтобы дети были тут счастливы.


 Я согласен, с точки зрения каббалы этот мир вообще не располагает к тому, чтобы быть тут счастливым, он является своего рода подложкой, с помощью которой (оттолкнувшись от которой), можно обрести счастье. В конечном счете, его цель сводится к тому, чтобы с помощью страданий подтолкнуть человека на духовное развитие, на исправление собственного эгоизма и выход за рамки нашего ограниченного существования в измерение, в котором действительно существует счастье. (это очень упрощенное объяснение, но в каббале все это очень детально изучается и объясняется). 

Тут имеется ввиду сами подход, который должен быть в основе  взаимоотношений между людьми, пример не самый точный, но в рамках нашего мира он ближе всего отражает исправленное отношения людей к друг другу:  мать наслаждается от того, что наслаждается ее ребенок, а ребенок наслаждается  от того, что наслаждается она:




> Во-вторых, любовь приносит самые сильные и изощренные страдания.


 Только эгоистическая любовь нашего мира приносит человеку сильные и изощренные страдания.  На самом деле наша так называемая любовь, в большинстве случаев, это эгоистическая любовь к самому себе и страдания возникают от того, что я не могу или теряю возможность получения наслаждения от другого.  Каббала же говорит о достижении истинной любви или  свойства  отдачи:
*
Каббала о Любви 
*



Чем отличается наслаждение каббалистическое – духовное, высшее – от наслаждения в нашем мире? Это можно пояснить на простом примере. Представим наше желание в виде чаши. Оно наполняется неким наслаждением, которое приходит в ответ на голод, желание. Посмотрим, что происходит? Как только наслаждение входит внутрь желания и начинает его наполнять, желание уменьшается и затем исчезает. Уже когда оно уменьшается, в нем не ощущается наслаждения. Как бы я ни был голоден, начиная есть, каждым следующим кусочком пищи я гашу свое желание, утоляю свой голод, и таким образом перестаю наслаждаться. Поскольку желание и наслаждение противоположны друг другу, они, встречаясь, взаимно аннулируют друг друга. Поэтому в нашем мире, что бы мы ни получили, мы обязательно остаемся пустыми, и опять начинаем искать, чем бы еще насладиться. 

Человек находится в постоянной погоне за желанием (за минусом), а потом за наслаждением, наполняющем его. Он получает – и опять ноль, и снова – к желанию, и снова – к наслаждению, и так без конца. Из этой погони состоит вся наша жизнь. 

Мы не можем достичь совершенного состояния: наполнить чашу, чтобы она таковой и осталась. Напротив, первый ноль в два раза меньше, чем следующий, как это ни парадоксально выглядит, потому что, наполнившись один раз, я уже убедился, что мое предыдущее желание и наполнение меня не удовлетворили. То есть в следующий раз мое желание должно быть в два раза больше. Плюс, как и минус, по модулю переходят в мое следующее желание. Я снова и снова гонюсь за большим наслаждением, и снова, несчастный, становлюсь в два раза более пустым. Так протекает вся моя жизнь, пока я наконец не устаю и сдаюсь, или умираю. 

Это вкратце вся наша проблема. В чем же ее решение? Оно в том, что наслаждение должно входить в желание для того, чтобы перейти к другому лицу. Это можно объяснить на очень простом примере. Допустим, наслаждение идет через мать к ребенку. Чем больше он получает и наслаждается, тем больше наслаждается мать. Потому что существует разрыв между наслаждением, которое проходит через нее, и объектом, его воспринимающим. А что же испытывает ребенок? Если он просто получил от матери это наслаждение, то в нем происходит та же аннигиляция наслаждения и желания. Он остался пустым. Однако мать делает все для него, в чем же смысл? Для него есть другое решение: получать наслаждение как хороший ребенок – потому что от этого наслаждается мать. 

Образуется замкнутый цикл непрерывной энергии, которая постоянно живет за счет кругооборота между двумя объектами: дитя дает наслаждение матери, максимально наслаждаясь. Мать наслаждается еще больше, потому что это наслаждение идет от ребенка, который старается ее насладить. Получается вечный обмен энергией, вечная любовь. Если мы по такому принципу создадим в себе внутренний цикл потребления, то станем абсолютно наполненными, и никогда не окажемся на нулевом уровне. Наоборот, мы будем внутри этого цикла, а он будет бесконечно возрастать, и его постоянный рост по спирали станет все более позитивным, у нас никогда не будет отрицательного значения. Отрицательное желание чувствуется только в той мере, в какой оно одновременно наполнено положительным, где наслаждение никогда не погасит желание. 




> Именно из-за любви матери к детям, ей можно причинить такую боль, рядом с которой пытки в гестапо покажутся курортным развлечением.


 Любовь матери к  своему младенцу (в нашем мире) ближе всего походит на такую духовную любовь, поэтому каббалисты и приводят данный пример, но она заложена в ней от природы. Впрочем,  такая любовь намного ближе к духовному, чем наша кратковременная и эгоистическая *“любовь”* 






> Ведь ни для кого не секрет, что чем сильнее любишь, тем больше переживаешь за любимого.
> А если этот самый любимый человек страдает и умирает на твоих глазах, - пережить это очень и очень тяжело.


 *В нашем мире любви нет*







> Вот вам и вся любовь с ее "наслаждением".


 *Любовь к ближнему или любовь к себе?* 



Здесь следует объяснить, что наслаждение, к которому мы стремимся сегодня, диаметрально отличается от ощущения, наполняющего тех, кто обрел свойство природного альтруизма. В данный период человек наслаждается тем, что чувствует себя единственным, неповторимым, наилучшим. Эгоистическое желание может наполняться лишь в сопоставлении с какой-либо недостачей, дефицитом чего-либо по сравнению со своей прошлой потребностью или с другими людьми. Наслаждение такого рода требует немедленных и постоянных вливаний, поскольку, наполняя желание, сразу же аннулирует его, как мы уже знаем из второй главы. В итоге, за короткое время чувство наслаждения сходит на нет. Ну, а со временем, когда эгоизм усиливается, человек способен испытывать удовлетворение лишь при виде бедствий, постигающих ближнего.

Альтруистическое наслаждение является противоположностью этому. Оно ощущается не внутри нас на фоне окружающих, а внутри них. *В каком-то смысле, можно сравнить это с взаимоотношениями матери и ребенка.* Мать любит свое дитя и потому испытывает удовольствие, видя, как младенец наслаждается тем, что она ему дает. Ее удовольствие растет по мере того, как он наслаждается все больше. Усилия, которые мать вкладывает в ребенка, доставляют ей большее удовольствие, чем что-либо иное. Разумеется, такое удовлетворение возможно лишь при условии нашей любви к другим, и мощь его зависит от меры этой любви. Фактически, любовь — это готовность заботиться о благе ближнего и обслуживать его. Человек, чувствующий, что все мы являемся частями единой системы, именно в этом служении видит свою задачу, личный смысл существования и собственное вознаграждение. Таким образом, пред нами ясно предстает огромное различие между двумя вышеописанными способами наслаждения.

Человек, который обрел свойство альтруизма, обладает «иным» сердцем, «иным» разумом. У него совершенно другие желания и помыслы, а потому и восприятие реальности отличается от нашего. Благодаря альтруистическому отношению к ближнему он выходит за рамки своей личной «клетки», присоединяется к «общему телу» и получает от него жизненные силы. Оживляя для себя единую систему, частями которой все мы являемся, человек вливается в ощущение вечной жизни всеобъемлющей природы, в бесконечный поток энергии и наслаждения, наполняющий мировое единство.

Наше ощущение жизни включает в себя две составляющие: чувство и разум. Переняв

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(продолжение...)
 Переняв и осмыслив чувство и разум вечной природы, человек проникает в нее и живет ею. Жизнь больше не представляется ему случайным всплеском, обреченным на угасание. Объединение с вечной природой приводит к тому, что, даже лишившись своего биологического тела, в человеке не прерывается ощущение жизни.

Смерть плоти означает прекращение деятельности системы, ответственной за восприятие материальной реальности. Пять органов чувств пресекают поток информации, поступающий в мозг, а тот в свою очередь перестает проецировать картину материального мира на свой «киноэкран». Однако система восприятия духовной реальности не относится к уровню материального мира, а потому продолжает функционировать и со смертью биологического тела. Если человек при жизни в материальном мире ощутил свою реальность через духовную систему восприятия, это чувство остается у него и после смерти тела.

Колоссально различие между жизнью, которую мы ощущаем сейчас, и той, которую способны ощутить на следующем этапе развития. Чтобы хоть отчасти передать этот диссонанс, иногда прибегают к сравнению свечи или искры с бесконечным светом, или одной песчинки с целым миром. Обретение духовной жизни — это реализация заложенного в людях потенциала. Каждый из нас должен достичь новой ступени на протяжении своей жизни в этом мире. 
http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...&chapterid=493




> *Acros_the_stars*, можно вопрос?


 Конечно же можно!



> Что вы хотите донести?


 *Что ожидает человечество?*




Согласно программе природы, человечество преднамеренно было создано так, чтобы ощущать лишь первичный воображаемый уровень, развиваясь на нем в течение тысячелетий. К нашему времени оно накопило достаточный опыт и способно осознать, что *естественно эгоистическое существование бесцельно и не ведет к счастью*, а потому нам необходимо перейти к исправленному альтруистическому бытию на втором, истинном уровне реальности. Глобальный кризис эгоистического развития указывает нам точку, в которой мы можем осуществить переход из одного уровня действительности в другой, более высокий. Наши дни нужно рассматривать как особый этап, озаренный проблесками надвигающихся перемен. Это поворотный момент в истории человечества, точка перехода в вечное и совершенное существование, изначально запрограммированное природой, как пик развития человеческого рода. 
http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...&chapterid=457

*Новые Удары идут к человечеству*




Все компоненты природы, кроме эгоизма человека, действуют в соответствии с законом альтруизма, пребывают в равновесии со своим окружением и создают гармоничные системы. С нарушением баланса организм начинает разрушаться, а потому способность восстанавливать равновесие является условием его существования. Фактически, все защитные силы тела устремлены на поддержание баланса. Говоря о мощи или слабости организма, мы имеем в виду его способность сохранять равновесие.

Необходимость в поддержании баланса обязывает каждого индивида к альтруистической деятельности по отношению к той системе, частью которой он является. Именно соблюдение равновесия лежит в основе всеобщей гармонии и совершенства природы. Если какой-либо индивид не подчиняется этому принципу жизни, принципу альтруизма, тем самым, он нарушает равновесие. Два данных термина — альтруизм и равновесие — сопряжены друг с другом, как причина и следствие.

Во всех существах, кроме человека, заложена программа соблюдения равновесия, согласно которой они постоянно производят действия, требующиеся для поддержания баланса. Они всегда знают, как поступать, и не попадают в затруднительные ситуации, в которых им было бы неясно, что делать самим и в какие взаимоотношения надо вступить со своим окружением. Они не обладают свободой, чтобы действовать по собственному желанию, и потому, разумеется, никак не могут нарушить природное равновесие.

Лишь мы, люди, лишены подобной программы действий. Природа не закладывает в нас с рождения знания и инстинкты, которых было бы достаточно для того, чтобы жить в равновесии. Как следствие, мы не знаем определенно, какой путь ведет к правильному существованию, то есть, к балансу с окружающим нас миром. Отсутствие программы равновесия привело к тому, что наше развитие движется в эгоистическом направлении. Тенденция эта усиливается из поколения в поколение и заметна, главным образом, в общественной сфере. По этой причине, человек пытается удовлетворить свое желание наслаждений, не считаясь с другими людьми и не восполняя их существования. Мы не стремимся к альтруистическому соединению с ближними, как принято в природе, и не знаем, что именно в этом заложено совершенное наслаждение, к которому нас так отчаянно влечет. Ведь состояние равновесия — это совершенное состояние полного счастья, когда все проникнуто гармонией, когда нет нужды в каком бы то ни было сопротивлении или в возведении разного рода защитных бастионов.

Мир выворачивается наизнанку 



Пристально изучив себя изнутри, мы убедимся, что каждый из нас помышляет лишь о собственном благополучии, и все наши взаимоотношения с ближними преследуют одну только личную выгоду. В желании хоть немного улучшить свою жизнь, мы согласились бы на то, чтобы ненужные нам люди просто исчезли, растворились. За исключением нас, ни одно другое создание природы не способно относиться к окружающим с намерением причинять им вред, грабить и использовать их. Ни одно создание не может удовлетворяться притеснением окружающих и наслаждаться их страданиями. Только Homo sapiens умеет извлекать удовольствие из мук другого. Известное изречение гласит, что пройти мимо сытого льва намного безопаснее, чем мимо сытого человека…

На протяжении поколений в нас развивалась эгоистическая потребность удовлетворять себя за счет ближних. Это стремление противоречит базовой тенденции силы природы, которая стремится наделять каждого индивида оптимальными условиями жизни. Таким образом, человеческий эгоизм — это единственная в мире разрушительная сила. Лишь она нарушает равновесие глобальной природной системы.

Каждый из нас равен другому в том, что желает использовать себе подобных для своей личной выгоды, всеми доступными средствами, совершенно не принимая во внимание, что свое благополучие он строит на чужих руинах. И совершенно неважно, какое оправдание мы при этом себе придумываем.

Человек чувствует, что все создания мира должны находиться под его властью и служить его личной выгоде. Различие же состоит лишь в специфике выбора средств. Один выбирает эксплуатацию людей ради низменных вожделений, другой — ради власти, а третий — ради почестей. Если бы это не было сопряжено с большими хлопотами, то каждый согласился бы эксплуатировать мир, получая от него сразу все эти наслаждения: и богатство, и власть, и почести. Однако человек вынужден делать выбор в соответствии со своими возможностями и способностями.
http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...&chapterid=461
*КРИЗИС*




Вот что любопытно: дабы проложить курс к мирной жизни, прежде нужно как следует прояснить нашу эгоистическую природу. В действительности, тот факт, что наш эгоизм постоянно растет, неслучаен и непредосудителен. Его рост призван показать нам, в чем именно мы отклоняемся от всеобщего закона реальности, закона альтруизма. Отклонение это лежит в основе всех жизненных проблем, и растущий эгоизм ведет нас к исправлению столь пагубной погрешности. Постепенно мы осозна́ем, что наше себялюбие, призывающее лишь наслаждаться за счет ближних, противоположно общей силе природы, пронизанной альтруизмом, свойством любви и отдачи. Этот антагонизм между нами и силой природы мы будем кратко называть в дальнейшем «нарушением равновесия с природой» или просто «нарушением равновесия». Ну, а обретение человеком свойства альтруизма мы будем называть «равновесием с природой».





> Вы делитесь этой информацией с какой-то определённой целью?


 Да. 
*Мировой кризис неизбежен?*

----------


## Ваня :)

Acros_the_stars, очень много букв... Сомневаюсь, что кто-то это осилит... И еще (мне так всего-лишь показалось, создаеться такое впечатление), что Вы весьма фанатичны, что не особо располагает к позитивному восприятию этих идей...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> очень много букв... Сомневаюсь, что кто-то это осилит...


 Ну, там еще есть очень много кратких клипов. (а клипы любят все))

Я очень старался, как можно короче, передать все самое основное! К тому же, я бы не сказал, что там уж настолько много букв, но, увы, еще короче и проще не получилось...(

(смотрите клипы :Smile: )





> И еще (мне так всего-лишь показалось, создаеться такое впечатление), что Вы весьма фанатичны,


 Тогда позвольте поинтересоваться, а в чем именно проявляется эта фанатичность??





> что не особо располагает к позитивному восприятию этих идей...


 Как мне кажется, главное  - это Идеи, а не человек, который их преподносит. И что оценивать в первую очередь нужно сами Идеи, а не форму их передачи.  Хотя я прекрасно осознаю, что без этого - никуда)

Кстати многие клипы - с хорошей и успокаивающей музыкой)) Очень советую хотябы просто ознакомиться, и высказать свое честное мнение в независимости от приятия или неприятия вышеизложенных "идей". Хотелось бы просто выслушать все сомнения и мысли по данной теме, (не в целях спорить или доказывать правоту), заранее благодарен всем, кто выскажет свое личное, независимое мнение (желательно в более-менее культурной форме)) 
( Хотя я прекрасно осознаю, что без этого - никуда) :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

> Тогда позвольте поинтересоваться, а в чем именно проявляется эта фанатичность??


 У меня сложилось такое впечатление, вследствие формы Ваших ответов на реплики других (из-за того, что Вы почти каждый раз делаете ссылки на каббалу). Но это мое субъективное восприятие, оно ни на что не претендует...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> У меня сложилось такое впечатление, вследствие формы Ваших ответов на реплики других (из-за того, что Вы почти каждый раз делаете ссылки на каббалу).


  Ну, реплики других вроде как касались именно каббалистических определений,  (которые запостил именно я :Cool: ), поэтому просто попытался немного уточнить то, о чем там говорилось. 
Вот и все.

Хотя возможно это только мое субъективное восприятие)

----------


## Ваня :)

> поэтому просто попытался немного уточнить то, о чем там говорилось. 
> Вот и все.


 Прошу прощения, я, наверное, не совсем четко выразил свою мысль. У меня сложилось такое впечатление, так как данные Вами ответы подаються почти как аксиома... Но, повторюсь, это только мое первое впечатление... В суть я не вникал.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> У меня сложилось такое впечатление, так как данные Вами ответы подаються почти как аксиома... Но, повторюсь, это только мое первое впечатление... В суть я не вникал.


 Ну, просто поскольку в данных ответах я объяснял (или говорил) как бы с точки зрения каббалы, а она очень точно определяет те или иные понятия и явления, то и ответ, возможно, прозвучал как "истина в последней инстанции". Но относитесь к этому, только лишь как к точке зрения на мир,  по крайнем мере пока сами и вполне осознанно не решите принять ее за аксиому).




> Прошу прощения, я, наверное, не совсем четко выразил свою мысль..


 Вовсе не нужно извиняться, Вы правы, просто я постарался достаточно четко выразить (уточнить) мысль, чтобы не возникло недопонимания в будущем относительно обсуждаемой темы. Благодарен за замечания.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> *Acros_the_stars*, можно вопрос? Вы делитесь этой информацией с какой-то определённой целью? Что вы хотите донести?


 Кроме того, просто хочу поделиться!
( и такое иногда бывает))

----------


## Dementiy

Много букоф?
Признавайтесь, кто и когда в последний раз был в библиотеке?  :Wink: 
----------

Как я уже говорил, мне это интересно.
У Михаэля есть свой блог в ЖЖ, подпишусь, почитаю.

Вот только убедить меня в чем-то будет очень трудно (я скептик по-натуре).
У тому же у меня есть свои сложившиеся представления о мире и роли человека в нем.
Впрочем, будет забавно, если в чем-то мое мировоззрение совпадет с кабаллой...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Как я уже говорил, мне это интересно.
> У Михаэля есть свой блог в ЖЖ, подпишусь, почитаю.


 Только если хотите разобраться, я рекомендовал бы начать чтение именно отсюда:

http://www.kabacademy.com/course/view.php?id=6 ( только Курс 2. Схема мироздания, лучше всего читать одним из самых последних, так как он весьма непростой)

А также, прежде всего, ознакомится с этим фильмом:
*
Начинающим - фильм Просто о каббале*






> Вот только убедить меня в чем-то будет очень трудно (я скептик по-натуре).


 Это кстати очень согласуется с подходом каббалы, главное правило которой (относительно духовного развития) гласит:

"Человек учиться исключительно там, где желает его сердце"

А также советует абсолютно все проверять и подвергать строжайшему сомнению.  



> с кабаллой... .


 c каббалой!)

----------


## trypo

повторюсь , как и из той темы :
альтруизм и эгоизм - совершенно равноценные пути.
любое познание есть ценность , и не важно , по гармоничному пути или пути потребления , оно идет.
даже познание по пути разрушения имеет совершенно равную с каббалой ценность.
на её(каббалы) конечных этапах все равно происходит взаимообмен опытом единой души.
опытом , который а)прижизненнен и б)личностный(ЭГО-истинный).

как каббала относится к опыту познания зла (всех смертных заветных грехов) ?

----------


## Unity

> *Acros_the_stars*, можно вопрос? Вы делитесь этой информацией с какой-то определённой целью? Что вы хотите донести?


 Неужели это сложно осознать? В нашем колоссальном мире, частицами которого являемся все мы, наступило время перемен — время изменения — в лучшую, надеюсь, сторону. Нужны активисты... Воины в этой войне... с несовершенством Бытия... Каждый может стать таким, — тем, кто приближает час трансформации известной нам «реальности»... 
Чтобы шагать к лучшему — стоит прежде, что естественно, понять — что же _это_ — «…Лучшее»?.. Каббалисты видят этот новый & преображенный мир — коей-то утопией, воплощённой наяву — правильней сказать: _практопией_ — указывая на дорогу к этому — _перемены в глубине своей души_ — направленья эгоизма бесконечно-мощных сил в русло светлое & доброе — в русло _разделенья & (поэтому) приумноженья нам доступных благ_... Бесконечная прогрессия, вечное развитие... Такова наша Судьба — и она прекрасна, несмотря на сложности, кои вынуждены преодолевать на пути к гармонии...

----------


## Amanda

> Неужели это сложно осознать? В нашем колоссальном мире, частицами которого являемся все мы, наступило время перемен — время изменения — в лучшую, надеюсь, сторону. Нужны активисты... Воины в этой войне... с несовершенством Бытия... Каждый может стать таким, — тем, кто приближает час трансформации известной нам «реальности»... 
> Чтобы шагать к лучшему — стоит прежде, что естественно, понять — что же _это_ — «…Лучшее»?.. Каббалисты видят этот новый & преображенный мир — коей-то утопией, воплощённой наяву — правильней сказать: _практопией_ — указывая на дорогу к этому — _перемены в глубине своей души_ — направленья эгоизма бесконечно-мощных сил в русло светлое & доброе — в русло _разделенья & (поэтому) приумноженья нам доступных благ_... Бесконечная прогрессия, вечное развитие... Такова наша Судьба — и она прекрасна, несмотря на сложности, кои вынуждены преодолевать на пути к гармонии...


 Вопрос не в том - понимаю я или не понимаю. Всё, что сказано Вами, *Unity*, и *Acros_the_stars* мне понятно. Эта информация не является чем-то неведомым. Я задала этот вопрос, чтобы услышать самого человека - это запрещено? Думаю, что нет. Я получила ответ и внимательно с ним ознакомилась - однако, повторюсь, это ведомая мне информация, Знание, которые я не отвергаю, напротив.
Грядут перемены - наступила Эра Водолея и это естественно. Дух возобладает над плотью или, по крайней мере, займёт положенное место, а не будет оставаться на задворках. Мы не застанем, к сожалению, этих перемен -  в смысле, не сможем лицезреть их воочию - однако, начало и чувствуется в воздухе, в пространстве и этого нельзя отрицать. Это прекрасное начало - остаётся надеяться, что человечество сумеет воспользоваться сим началом благоразумно.
Вопросы задаются не просто так, а с определённой целью - по крайней мере, у меня всегда было так. Не ради праздного интереса - совершенно иначе. Вопрос предполагает диалог - я проявляю неравнодушие, спрашивая, потому как моя душа заинтересовалась человеком, тем, что он говорит, той информацией, которую его душа несёт миру и людям. Я хочу говорить и говорю - только чаще всего наталкиваюсь на тишину вместо ответа. Об этом стоит задуматься, пожалуй..).. И замолчать?.. Впрочем, это уже мои дилеммы.

----------


## Amanda

> Кроме того, просто хочу поделиться!
> ( и такое иногда бывает))


 Благодарю за развёрнутый ответ, *Acros_the_stars*. Повторюсь - я внимательно прочла и посмотрела то, чем вы поделились. Каббала и ранее интересовала меня - потому только некоторые моменты могли показаться мне незнакомыми. Однако, благодаря тому, что вы подарили в этой теме, я сумела восполнить "пробелы", если так можно выразиться..).. 
Это замечательно, что Вы подняли такую тему и столь много уже об этом сказали здесь. По крайней мере, мне интересно и душе моей приятно просветиться и заполнить "пробелы". Благодарю Вас..)..

----------


## Unity

> Вопрос не в том - понимаю я или не понимаю. Всё, что сказано Вами, Unity, и Acros_the_stars мне понятно. Эта информация не является чем-то неведомым. Я задала этот вопрос, чтобы услышать самого человека - это запрещено? Думаю, что нет. Я получила ответ и внимательно с ним ознакомилась - однако, повторюсь, это ведомая мне информация, Знание, которые я не отвергаю, напротив.


 N.B. Sorry, если показался грубым/неучтивым тон мой...
Вы достигли... «уровня»... при котором, кажется, совершенно очевидно, что единственной причиной _вытворять подобное_ (делиться _этакими данными_) можно только лишь _по одной причине_ — жажде Поделиться... Истиной — если только Оная может быть воплощена в _словах_... ^_^ Показался странным Ваш вопрос...



> Грядут перемены - наступила Эра Водолея и это естественно. Дух возобладает над плотью или, по крайней мере, займёт положенное место, а не будет оставаться на задворках. Мы не застанем, к сожалению, этих перемен - в смысле, не сможем лицезреть их воочию - однако, начало и чувствуется в воздухе, в пространстве и этого нельзя отрицать. Это прекрасное начало - остаётся надеяться, что человечество сумеет воспользоваться сим началом благоразумно.


 Вы всё ещё _разделяете_... Истину/Жизнь/Абсолют на «плоть» & «дух»?.. ^_^ Правильно ли это?
Почему же «…Не застанем»?.. Будучи осколками, каплями, крупицами Чего-то извечного — разве мы «умрём» — разве мы исчезнем с мира, разве нас изгладит время?..



> Я хочу говорить и говорю - только чаще всего наталкиваюсь на тишину вместо ответа. Об этом стоит задуматься, пожалуй..).. И замолчать?.. Впрочем, это уже мои дилеммы.


 Диалог возможен только лишь _меж равными_... Аллегорически, — что же алкоголику обсуждать с философом?.. Две частица мира одного, мировой души единой — но!.. Двигающиеся в разных направлениях... Мчащихся на несхожих высотах... Что же, кроме тишины, можем мы услышать, задав вопрос «чужакам» — душам, сущим на отличном уровне?..

----------


## Игорёк

> что же алкоголику обсуждать с философом?


 Все философы в какой-то степени алкоголики)

----------


## Dementiy

Что-то не сходится...

Согласно каббалистическому учению, стать счастливым (по-настоящему счастливым), можно лишь поменяв эгоизм на альтруизм.
Но для того чтобы проявлять свою любовь нужны страждущие.
А если все будут отдавать и радоваться, то зачем им наша любовь (помощь, забота, внимание)?

Взять тот же пример с матерью и ребенком.
Мать наслаждается от того что ее ребенку хорошо лишь потому что непосредственно в этом участвует.
Сможет ли она долго быть счастливой, если за ребенка возьмется ее бабушка (с большим опытом и лучшей заботой о малыше)?
По сути, она уже не сможет отдавать, ведь нельзя накормить и приласкать малыша дважды.
В реальной жизни, мама скорее всего будет "на седьмом небе от счастья" что ее разгрузили от "спиногрыза", но мы сейчас не об этом.  :Wink: 

Другими словами, на каждого любящего (и наслаждающегося от этого) каббалиста нужно по меньшей мере человек 10 несчастных страдальцев.
А иначе не будет равновесия.
Такое мироустройство, конечно, возможно, но назвать его идеальным как-то язык не поворачивается.

Продолжаю читать "Каббалу для начинающих" уже с меньшим энтузиазмом...

----------


## Amanda

> N.B. Sorry, если показался грубым/неучтивым тон мой...
> Вы достигли... «уровня»... при котором, кажется, совершенно очевидно, что единственной причиной _вытворять подобное_ (делиться _этакими данными_) можно только лишь _по одной причине_ — жажде Поделиться... Истиной — если только Оная может быть воплощена в _словах_... ^_^ Показался странным Ваш вопрос...


 Не стану отрицать - тон именно таким и показался. Однако то, что кажется, как говорится... А казаться может что угодно и как  угодно порой (призма восприятия и состояние на момент прочтения и впитывания слов; а слова часто могут "_показаться_" несколько иными - особенно, если не слышишь голоса и не видишь глаз того, кто говорит; не говоря уже о том, что и в живом диалоге слишком многого не получается выразить), потому не стоит делать выводов до того, как человек донесёт всё, что желал донести более развёрнуто, либо уточнив что-то.
О, нет, "уровень"...мне не нравится это определение. То, какая я сейчас не определяет ни "уровня", ни "ступени" - мы двигаемся каждую секунду и то, чего мы достигаем сейчас, может уже назавтра или намного раньше рассыпаться в прах иной "истиной" (безусловно, частью Абсолюта, но именно той частью, которая указывает путь верный для определённого духа; к Истине можно прийти разными путями - у каждого путь свой; Истина остаётся Истиной), которую постигла душа. Движение. "Уровень" останавливает. А познавать можно Вечность - на мой взгляд, это естественно. Я не услышала человека в ответах данных мне им - это было продолжение того, чем он Делился, но в этом не было его самого. Мой вопрос предполагал желание Услышать слова человека, а не Каббалы. Ведь, в сущности, Знание можно нести по разным причинам, верно? Для меня очень важным является Вера (Истинная Вера всем своим существом, без тени сомнений и страха; я не говорю о фанатизме, я говорю о том, что является частью Абсолюта) в то, что человек несёт в мир и в себе. Но это для меня - у других свои причины вопросов. И мне хотелось прикоснуться к этой Вере, коли она есть.. Однако...
Пусть мой вопрос кажется странным - возможно, так оно действительно и воспринимается. Мне удалось соприкоснуться только со словами (которыми Истину не выразить - я с Вами совершенно согласна, *Unity*). То, чего бы мне "хотелось" я не получила - человек пожелал ответить на вопрос так, как он ответил на него. Нельзя принуждать к чему-то большему. И я благодарна за тот ответ, который был дан.




> Вы всё ещё _разделяете_... Истину/Жизнь/Абсолют на «плоть» & «дух»?.. ^_^ Правильно ли это?
> Почему же «…Не застанем»?.. Будучи осколками, каплями, крупицами Чего-то извечного — разве мы «умрём» — разве мы исчезнем с мира, разве нас изгладит время?..


 Правильно ли это? Я могу говорить только так, как чувствую и как вижу на данный момент. Душа бессмертна. Душа и есть "человек" (очень сложно говорить - не хватает нужных слов, не хватает определений человеческих, чтобы можно было хоть как-то приблизиться к тому, что мне хотелось бы выразить; да и если говорить полно, то этот разговор очень долгий и очень ёмкий - вряд ли это может быть интересным и увлекательным, читать и воспринимать мои длинные "изъяснения")...Душа есть истинность самого Существа и того Абсолюта, к коему то Существо принадлежит вечно. Плоть - временный дом. Человеку даётся уникальная возможность выразить прикосновениями, выразить движениями, жестами, голосом свою душу - он телесно воплощается в мире материальном с сокровищем внутри. Нет, я не могу сказать, что дух и плоть - это совершенно разные ипостаси Жизни. Плоть - часть духа в материальном мире. Однако многие об этом забыли и их плоть словно отторгает дух (без коего нет Жизни плоти в этом мире) - очень криво получается, но в общих чертах... Встречаются не тела, встречаются Родственные Души, встречаются Души, которым есть что друг другу дать.
Говоря "Не застанем..." я имела в виду не застанем в этом воплощении в плоти. Я не имела в виду то, что того не застанет вечная душа. Не умрём. Смерть забирает тело..




> Диалог возможен только лишь _меж равными_... Аллегорически, — что же алкоголику обсуждать с философом?.. Две частица мира одного, мировой души единой — но!.. Двигающиеся в разных направлениях... Мчащихся на несхожих высотах... Что же, кроме тишины, можем мы услышать, задав вопрос «чужакам» — душам, сущим на отличном уровне?..


 Даже _меж равными_ порой диалог невозможен. По различным причинам, но так бывает. Так действительно бывает. Мы не только говорим с _равными_, не только отвечаем _равным_, мы можем быть ещё и учениками, учителями, созерцателями, несогласными или согласными - перечислять можно до бесконечности. Это движение - не останавливаться на _равности_, а охватывать собою много большее. Мне достаточно _Равности_ с моей Родственной Душой. Говорить можно не только с иными равными, но и с теми, кто находится на разных "уровнях" (если Вы не против, я воспользуюсь Вашим определением). Ни одна встреча не случается просто так, ни один человек не возникает просто так - но это ведь не означает, что все встреченные люди должны быть одного "уровня" и говорить _на равных_. И философу есть о чём поговорить с алкоголиком - порой в такой беседе философ может найти для себя новую грань Истины, новое подтверждение/опровержение того, к чему он пришёл или ещё только-только начал двигаться. Аллегорически.
Мы можем услышать самих себя в той тишине, в тишине "чужаков"..

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Мой вопрос предполагал желание Услышать слова человека, а не Каббалы. Мне удалось соприкоснуться только со словами (которыми Истину не выразить - То, чего бы мне "хотелось" я не получила - человек пожелал ответить на вопрос так, как он ответил на него. Нельзя принуждать к чему-то большему. И я благодарна за тот ответ, который был дан.


 Все мы хотим "получать", а нужно научиться  "отдавать", только тогда станет возможным действительно получить. У Вас было неправильное намерение - вот и не получили)))  :Stick Out Tongue:  + ответ - "*просто* поделиться" - уже немало значит!  :Cool: 

А если серьезно, - дайте мне немного времени, чтобы достойно) ответить!
(и побороть лень)

----------


## Amanda

> Все мы хотим "получать", а нужно научиться  "отдавать", только тогда станет возможным действительно получить. У Вас было неправильное намерение - вот и не получили)))  + ответ - "*просто* поделиться" - уже немало значит! 
> 
> А если серьезно, - дайте мне немного времени, чтобы достойно) ответить!
> (и побороть лень)


 Терпения у меня достаточно. "Отдавать" и "получать" - неразрывно связаны между собой. Что-то получая, я отдаю в ответ - это естественно. Тем более, я предполагала, что до конца Вы (именно Вы) ещё не ответили. Если лень переборется - будет замечательно Вас Услышать..).. Если нет - значит, так тому и быть..).. Моё "намерение" было на самом деле...шире..).. И в ответе Unity я говорила и с Вами..).. Ничто не должно уходить в одном направлении - я с Вами согласна.

----------


## microbe

Мне больше импонирует смысл жизни по фатуму. Интересная цитата Лайтмана:



> «На самом деле, истинное состояние, в котором мы осознаем, что наша жизнь бесполезна, раскрывается и проясняется каждому человеку все больше и больше. Человек убегает от этого факта к всевозможным методикам и верованиям, способным затушевать ему слепую судьбу, предначертанную заранее».
> (с)*Михаэль Лайтман*


 Мне самое интересное это какие причинно-следственные связи привели к тому что я появился на свет в этом время у данных родителей, список можно продолжать...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Согласно каббалистическому учению, стать счастливым (по-настоящему счастливым), можно лишь поменяв эгоизм на альтруизм.


 Верно.




> Но для того чтобы проявлять свою любовь нужны страждущие.
> А если все будут отдавать и радоваться, то зачем им наша любовь (помощь, забота, внимание)?


  Чтобы все отдавали и радовались для начала нужно проявить свою любовь)  




> зачем им наша любовь (помощь, забота, внимание)?


 Когда человек действительно изменяет свою эгоистическую природу на истинный альтруизм, то он способен  только лишь на отдачу(на проявление любви) и уже "страдает" от того, что не может отдавать, подобно тому как он страдает в эгоизме от того, что не может получать. Отдача становится его естественным природным стремлением. 




> Но для того чтобы проявлять свою любовь нужны страждущие.


 Верно.
На самом деле, во всем мироздании (с точки зрения каббалы) существует только Творец (природа или общий закон любви и отдачи) и творение, в различных взаимоотношениях между собой.  По сути, все человечество и представляет собой это единственно созданное Творцом Творение, или единую Душу, которая раскололась на множество различных эгоистических душ вследствие определенных причин и процессов. (которые достаточно подробно изучаются в каббале). 

Изначально, каббалисты, достигшие вершин постижения духовной реальности, рассказывают нам, что Творец (природа) сотворил Творение, только для того, чтобы дать наслаждение. т.е  желание Творца - насладить сотворенное - *отдавать*.
  Творение же в свою очередь  изначально и намеренно создано таким, что желает только получить наслаждение - *желание получать*. Поэтому все, что создано и происходит во всем мироздании,  абсолютно все - является отражением этих взаимоотношений между Творцом и творением. 

 Иными словами (грубо говоря) можно сказать, что Творец и является *страждущим*, поскольку постоянно желает только отдавать и наслаждать сотворенных, (каждого человека), но человек (находящийся в состоянии, называемым наш мир и будучи облаченным в эгоистическую оболочку -  "наше тело" ) не способен ощутить все те наслаждения, которыми желает насладить  его (всех нас) Творец. (почему мы находимся именно в таком состоянии очень подробно изучается в каббале в соответствующих разделах).

 Короче говоря, творение может действительно насладиться, *обрести счастье* (получить все то, что желает дать нам Творец) только в том случае, если уподобится ему по свойствам (сменит эгоизм на альтруизм) т.е приобретет альтруистическое желание отдавать (проявлять любовь), несмотря на то, что оно изначально создано противоположным ему по свойствам. 

Таким образом, человек должен научиться *проявлять свою любовь* именно к Творцу , а Творец находится как бы в состоянии *страждущего*.  - Страдает от того, что не способен насладить неисправленного человека , ведь в этом все его желание.       

Но находясь в нашем мире (существует еще 5 духовных миров, которые ощущаются в зависимости от исправленных свойств человека), человек совершенно не чувствует Создателя (общий закон мироздания), находится в полном скрытии. Но с помощью правильного взаимодействия с себе подобными (по закону альтруизма), исправляя свое отношение на возлюби ближнего как самого себя, он постепенно (по мере своего исправления) начинает ощущать этот общий закон мироздания, вечное и совершенное существование.

Равновесие с природой обретается благодаря тому, что люди учатся *правильным образом 
* проявлять любовь друг к другу, и в этом исправленном взаимодействии между собой уподобляются и входят в равновесие  с Природой (Творцом), и вследствие этого уже раскрывают и явно ощущают ее проявление (наслаждение, которые он желает нам дать). Таким образом, проявляя  любовь ближнему, человек на самом деле совершает отдачу Творцу, который в свою очередь отдает наслаждение человеку. Здесь и завязывается этот бесконечный цикл отдачи-получения, о котором говорилось ранее.   В этом и состоит обретение счастье.  


*А каббала* - от слова получать, наука о том,  как научиться получать это наслаждение Творца без ограничения. В своем обычном состоянии мы не способны его получить, поэтому каббала обучает нас, каким образом мы должны преобразовать себя, как правильно изменить свое восприятие, чтобы обрести это счастье.


Просто Вы немного упустили из поля зрения общую картину. Проявление отдачи (любви) ближнему на самом деле является средством выхода из Эгоизма, когда вы вообще перестаете видеть разделение на себя и других, (по сути, Все Мы представляем единое целое), и уже явно ощущаете Творца и взаимодействуете с ним, находясь в духовной реальности.  Изменить эгоизм на альтруизм нужно для того, чтобы родиться в духовном мире, ощутить его (расширить свое восприятие окр. действительности), а развитие (исправление) продолжается и дальше (но уже немного в ином виде). (существует всего 125 духовных ступеней и окончательное исправление).

Это очень краткое и не совсем точное (и наверное не совсем ясное объяснение), здесь существует еще множество деталей, и вопросов, я лишь немного попытался передать общую картину. В каббале все это изучается и объясняется намного более подробно и последовательно.
http://www.kabacademy.com/course/view.php?id=9


*"Почему мы не альтруисты от рождения?"*
files.kabbalahmedia.info/videoforsite/020_rus_Kucharianz-Laitman_Pochemu-mi-ne-altruisti.wmv





> Общая сила, действующая в природе и поддерживающая ее существование, является альтруистичной. Она обязывает все составляющие природы функционировать подобно органам одного тела, в равновесии и гармонии. Реализация этого условия позволяет прийти к такому объединению, которое называется «жизнь». На всех уровнях, кроме человеческого, существует подобный альянс, а значит, цель человека состоит в том, чтобы создать его самому. Именно к этому подталкивает нас природа. Правильное объединение достигается посредством альтруистического отношения к ближнему, что проявляется в заботе о благе других и доставляет человеку совершенное наслаждение. Оно является результатом того, что, объединяясь с ближним, человек приходит в равновесие с общим законом природы и включается в природное совершенство.
> 
> Мы — единственные существа, действия которых не подчиняются закону единства и консолидации, — а потому, не ощущаем «жизни». Правда, в обычном понимании мы «живем», однако нам еще предстоит осознать, что термин «жизнь» означает совершенно иной вид бытия.
> 
> Путь, ведущий к осуществлению нашей цели, включает в себя долгий этап эгоистического развития, занимающего тысячелетия. В итоге, мы набираемся достаточного опыта и ума, чтобы отбросить надежду на счастливый исход бесчисленных попыток эгоистического наполнения, и понимаем, что рост эгоизма лежит в основе всех проблем, с которыми мы сталкиваемся. Ну, а на следующем этапе нам предстоит уяснить тот факт, что все мы являемся частями единой системы, и потому необходимо относиться к другим людям в соответствии с законом альтруизма, чтобы объединиться с ними, подобно органам одного тела.
> 
> Сначала мы сделаем это лишь для того, чтобы избавиться от накопившихся проблем, — и мгновенной наградой нам, действительно, станет спад напряжения во всех сферах жизни, которая наполнится смыслом и содержанием. Однако, начав процесс, мы увидим, что миссия, возложенная на нас природой, подразумевает намного больше, чем комфортное физическое существование. Ведь если бы дело ограничивалось лишь этим, то альтруистическая программа равновесия была бы отпечатана в нас так же, как и во всех остальных созданиях.
> 
> В действительности, мы наделены эгоистической природой лишь для того, чтобы самим осознать ущербность в ее нынешнем виде. Эгоизм причиняет нам зло, поскольку противоположен величественной сути самой природы. Самостоятельный поиск равновесия постепенно подводит человека к осознанию ценности и превосходства альтруистического свойства — свойства любви и отдачи ближнему. 
> http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...&chapterid=466


 


> Взять тот же пример с матерью и ребенком.
> Мать наслаждается от того что ее ребенку хорошо лишь потому что непосредственно в этом участвует.


 Если  мы приводим данный пример, как аналогию того истинного альтруизма,  то мать наслаждается от того что ее ребенку хорошо в независимости от себя. О себе она просто не думает, все ее мысли направлены исключительно на то, чтобы ее ребенку было лучше. 




> Сможет ли она долго быть счастливой, если за ребенка возьмется ее бабушка (с большим опытом и лучшей заботой о малыше)?


 Если она действительно знает, что в итоге бабушка позаботится о малыше лучше, то да,  она совершит свою отдачу именно таким образом, ведь для нее главное, чтобы ребенку было как можно лучше, себя же она вообще не берет во внимание (в идеале).




> По сути, она уже не сможет отдавать, ведь нельзя накормить и приласкать малыша дважды.


 Отдача заключается именно в намерении, чтобы ребенку в результате тех или иных действий было лучше. В первую очередь она радуется, от того, что ему хорошо (а не от того, что ей хорошо, поскольку она его кормит).  О себя она вовсе не думает, только о его благе, о наполнении его желаний. Именно такими  должны стать взаимоотношения между людьми - абсолютная и бескорыстная отдача.





> В реальной жизни, мама скорее всего будет "на седьмом небе от счастья" что ее разгрузили от "спиногрыза", но мы сейчас не об этом.


 Как сказано в каббале, если мы не начнем свое исправление в самое ближайшее время, то эгоизм так вырастет, что "милосердные матери будут варить и есть своих детей..."

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> А иначе не будет равновесия.


 *Что нам делать?*




> Нам следует начать задумываться о том, что пора прийти в равновесие с силой природы, что от этого зависит наше доброе будущее. Нам нужно сфокусировать свои мысли на одной общей системе, объединяющей всех людей, и выработать соответствующее отношение к ближнему.
> 
> Альтруистически относиться к ближнему — означает сосредоточить наши намерения, помыслы и заботы на его благе. Устремляясь в мыслях навстречу ближнему, человек желает всем остальным людям получить все, что им необходимо. Однако, помимо заботы о насущных нуждах ближнего, нам нужно сконцентрировать силу своей мысли на повышении уровня его осознания. Пусть каждый почувствует, что он часть всех остальных, часть целого, и начнет вести себя соответствующим образом.
> 
> Работа эта, прежде всего, внутренняя, мыслительная. Очень важно проникнуться данной идеей, не допуская, чтобы она выветривалась из головы, как это, конечно же, будет происходить. Необходимо придавать значимость подобным мыслям, ведь от них зависит наше счастье и благополучие, с их помощью мы избавимся от всех проблем. Хотя поначалу такой настрой кажется несколько нелепым, однако им и только им обусловлено наше доброе будущее.
> 
> Помимо внутреннего альтруистического отношения к другим, в наших силах также совершать для них реальные альтруистические поступки, а именно: делиться знаниями о цели жизни и о способе ее осуществления. Если мы передаем другим это осознание, если в результате они почувствуют хотя бы общую причастность к проблеме, размышляя и продвигаясь в поисках ее решения, тем самым мы вызываем положительные сдвиги в единой системе, частями которой являемся. В итоге, наше собственное осознание также будет неуклонно повышаться, и мы сразу ощутим позитивные перемены в своей жизни.
> 
> Один человек, исправляющий свое отношение к ближнему, меняет лик всего человечества. Взаимоотношения между индивидом и человечеством можно охарактеризовать так: ты вместе со всеми находишься в единой системе, однако другие полностью зависят от того, как ты ими управляешь. Весь мир в твоих руках. Так выстроена реальность каждого из людей.
> ...


 http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...&chapterid=469

----------


## Dementiy

> *А каббала* - от слова получать, наука о том,  как научиться получать это наслаждение Творца без ограничения. В своем обычном состоянии мы не способны его получить, поэтому каббала обучает нас, каким образом мы должны преобразовать себя, как правильно изменить свое восприятие, чтобы обрести это счастье.
> 
> Просто Вы немного упустили из поля зрения общую картину. Проявление отдачи (любви) ближнему на самом деле является средством выхода из Эгоизма, когда вы вообще перестаете видеть разделение на себя и других, (по сути, Все Мы представляем единое целое), и уже явно ощущаете Творца и взаимодействуете с ним, находясь в духовной реальности.  Изменить эгоизм на альтруизм нужно для того, чтобы родиться в духовном мире, ощутить его (расширить свое восприятие окр. действительности), а развитие (исправление) продолжается и дальше (но уже немного в ином виде). (существует всего 125 духовных ступеней и окончательное исправление).


 Вот что мне нравиться в каббале, так это нестандартные и, как правило, интересные решения.

Правильно ли я понял что любовь к ближнему не самоцель, а скорее средство?
Если в конечном счете, все замыкается на отношения между Творцом и Творением (круг замкнут без страдания других),
тогда действительно нет никаких противоречий.

В общем, на мой взгляд вы ответили достойно.
Спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Не стану отрицать - тон именно таким и показался. Однако то, что кажется, как говорится... А казаться может что угодно и как угодно порой (призма восприятия и состояние на момент прочтения и впитывания слов; а слова часто могут "показаться" несколько иными - особенно, если не слышишь голоса и не видишь глаз того, кто говорит; не говоря уже о том, что и в живом диалоге слишком многого не получается выразить), потому не стоит делать выводов до того, как человек донесёт всё, что желал донести более развёрнуто, либо уточнив что-то.


 Оу... Чистосердечно, искренне аз извиняюсь вновь, — за то... что _движенье_, коему полагалось лишь _прикосновеньем_ быть, было свершено словно бы _удар_!.. Слишком импульсивна уж душа моя, — мыслимо, от малой практики взаимодействия с иными душами — или от врождённой грубости — с коей без конца борюсь...



> О, нет, "уровень"...мне не нравится это определение. То, какая я сейчас не определяет ни "уровня", ни "ступени" - мы двигаемся каждую секунду и то, чего мы достигаем сейчас, может уже назавтра или намного раньше рассыпаться в прах иной "истиной" (безусловно, частью Абсолюта, но именно той частью, которая указывает путь верный для определённого духа; к Истине можно прийти разными путями - у каждого путь свой; Истина остаётся Истиной), которую постигла душа.


 Совершенно верно: покамест мы не _постигнем_ Истину — беспрестанно подменяем Её... мифами религий, научными предположеньями, собственными домыслами, — версиями & теориями... Но _всё это_ исчезает словно тени в полдень, когда с изумленьем «вдруг» _раскрываем истое_. Рухнуть может лишь гипотеза, догадка «…О реальности», рождённая внутреннею нашей _слепотой_ — истинное же... Оно столь «последовательно», столь «непротиворечиво»... Оно столь «логично» — хотя эту «логику» и не передать _словами_...
Иными словами, — то, что «увидит» христианский мистик — не чуждо тому, что раскрывает йогин, суфий, джайн, бахай — кто угодно, сумевший «достигнуть _состояния_», при котором начинает видеть Истину — изредка & пока что смутно — но уже — _своими глазами_, безо тех «подсказок» с древних мудрых книг.
Путь... _Иллюзия_, имхо... Все пути различны — просто потому, что _разны сны_, снящиеся Спящим — дремлющим частицам Одного.



> Движение. "Уровень" останавливает. А познавать можно Вечность - на мой взгляд, это естественно.


 Хорошо, пусть иначе! Степень сознания, _выбранная_ существом здесь и сейчас, сегодня — выраженье его воли, сила «магнетизма» к лучшему!.. ^_^
Почему же постижение того, что все люди (включая нас самих) «сознательны по-своему», — и эту «меру» можно выразить относительно [иных] и «численно», — должно в чём-то нас смущать, останавливать в развитии без начала & конца?



> Я не услышала человека в ответах данных мне им - это было продолжение того, чем он Делился, но в этом не было его самого. Мой вопрос предполагал желание Услышать слова человека, а не Каббалы. Ведь, в сущности, Знание можно нести по разным причинам, верно?


 Таков стиль у глубокоуважаемого нашего _Собрата_, — особый Талант просто видеть Истину — метко/точно выраженную кем-либо со стороны. Каждый ведь из нас силен в чём-то... лишь _своём_. Наш Товарищ/Брат — ответил, цитируя иных. Мне же, напротив, например, не дано такого дара — в силах молвить только «от себя», своими словами...
Но ведь важен вовсе ведь _не стиль общения_ — важно то, что мы мечтаем донести, не так ли?..
N.B. Полагаете, делиться Знанием можно и со зла, с некой тёмной целью, — в коей передача неких крупиц Истины — попросту «приманка» для наивных, между тем, способных истое почуять сердцем?.. Сего опасаетесь?



> Для меня очень важным является Вера (Истинная Вера всем своим существом, без тени сомнений и страха; я не говорю о фанатизме, я говорю о том, что является частью Абсолюта) в то, что человек несёт в мир и в себе. Но это для меня - у других свои причины вопросов. И мне хотелось прикоснуться к этой Вере, коли она есть.. Однако...
> Пусть мой вопрос кажется странным - возможно, так оно действительно и воспринимается. Мне удалось соприкоснуться только со словами (которыми Истину не выразить - я с Вами совершенно согласна, Unity). То, чего бы мне "хотелось" я не получила - человек пожелал ответить на вопрос так, как он ответил на него. Нельзя принуждать к чему-то большему. И я благодарна за тот ответ, который был дан.


 Для меня же наиболе ценным является _источник опыта_ — собственные поиски... Подсказки «…О истинном» можно ведь «собрать», изучая книги, слова Мудрых, нам предшествующих — но ведь саму Истину каждый может ведь увидеть _сам_... Описать увиденное можем ведь _различными словами_, множественными способами — ну и если человек воистину смог увидеть Вечное — он, конечно, _сможет_ это _нечто_ ну хотя бы смутно самолично описать — что не под силу попросту «читателю», коллекционеру прекрасных цитат...
N.B. Кажется, Мсье *Across* смог-таки _увидеть_ — смог-таки _прочувствовать_!.. ^_^ Ну и то, что Он молчит... говорит, скорее, вовсе ведь не о Его сомненье в своём таланте слова и пера, — но о том... Что Он реально _чует Истину_ — кою вотще тщиться _передать словами_... ^_^ Он цитирует великих Мастеров (и не только каббалистов [ведь знаком с Ним аз на паре форумов]) — вероятно, просто потому, что считает их «определенья» в наивысшей мере «близкими» к той неизъяснимой и неисповедимой Истине — кою нам, вечным Космоса ученикам, порою мыслимо, «просто персонально/лично описать»...



> Правильно ли это? Я могу говорить только так, как чувствую и как вижу на данный момент. Душа бессмертна. Душа и есть "человек" (очень сложно говорить - не хватает нужных слов, не хватает определений человеческих, чтобы можно было хоть как-то приблизиться к тому, что мне хотелось бы выразить; да и если говорить полно, то этот разговор очень долгий и очень ёмкий - вряд ли это может быть интересным и увлекательным, читать и воспринимать мои длинные "изъяснения")...


 Если кратко: _это чрезвычайно интересно_ — ибо Вы — ещё один цветок на Абсолюта древе...



> Душа есть истинность самого Существа и того Абсолюта, к коему то Существо принадлежит вечно. Плоть - временный дом. Человеку даётся уникальная возможность выразить прикосновениями, выразить движениями, жестами, голосом свою душу - он телесно воплощается в мире материальном с сокровищем внутри. Нет, я не могу сказать, что дух и плоть - это совершенно разные ипостаси Жизни. Плоть - часть духа в материальном мире. Однако многие об этом забыли и их плоть словно отторгает дух (без коего нет Жизни плоти в этом мире) - очень криво получается, но в общих чертах... Встречаются не тела, встречаются Родственные Души, встречаются Души, которым есть что друг другу дать.
>  Говоря "Не застанем..." я имела в виду не застанем в этом воплощении в плоти. Я не имела в виду то, что того не застанет вечная душа. Не умрём. Смерть забирает тело..


 Исто, подлинно: тело — попросту «машина напрокат» — мощная, стильная, красивая — но... не наша, не принадлежащая навеки и законно нам — созданная ведь не нами — собранная также прочими... Но Создатель оной — Старший Брат наш — и Его творение — всё равно _любимо_... ^_^
Кажется... Всё Едино... Всё, что происходит... Всё, что составляет наше естество — и наше Единство с...
N.B. «…Плоть отторгает дух»... Что подразумевается под этим?..
В этом ль образе — или ином — мы увидим Новый просветлённый мир... ^_^  Так мне кажется... Так аз чувствую...



> Даже меж равными порой диалог невозможен. По различным причинам, но так бывает. Так действительно бывает. Мы не только говорим с равными, не только отвечаем равным, мы можем быть ещё и учениками, учителями, созерцателями, несогласными или согласными - перечислять можно до бесконечности. Это движение - не останавливаться на равности, а охватывать собою много большее. Мне достаточно Равности с моей Родственной Душой. Говорить можно не только с иными равными, но и с теми, кто находится на разных "уровнях" (если Вы не против, я воспользуюсь Вашим определением). Ни одна встреча не случается просто так, ни один человек не возникает просто так - но это ведь не означает, что все встреченные люди должны быть одного "уровня" и говорить на равных. И философу есть о чём поговорить с алкоголиком - порой в такой беседе философ может найти для себя новую грань Истины, новое подтверждение/опровержение того, к чему он пришёл или ещё только-только начал двигаться. Аллегорически.
>  Мы можем услышать самих себя в той тишине, в тишине "чужаков"..


 К чему диалог, если равные _в равной мере видят истое_?.. ^_^ Попросту чтобы «проэкзаменировать» иного; чтобы «выявить погрешности» в виденье другого; чтобы, может быть, увидев бессознательности тень в коей-то иной душе, этому возрадоваться и возликовать?..
Между равными, кажется, имхо, диалог немыслим... Не о чём им «говорить» — оба видят Истину — этого достаточно...
Вероятно, мыслимо, — важно даже ведь не то, что «мудрец» сможет «добыть» с разговора с «смертными»... Важно, что душа способна дать другому... поделиться _чем_...
Все мы — суть Единое... Равное во всём на глубинном Своём уровне, — в коем каждый ведь «осколок» и «субличность» Вечного — спит «по-своему», «по-разному», своим уникальным образом...

----------


## Unity

> Все философы в какой-то степени алкоголики)


 Говорю же — Всё Едино!.. Разделенье, званья, титулы для эго — просто игры разума... ^_^ 
Доброго Тебе дня!.. Как Ты поживаешь ныне? Новенького что?..

----------


## Игорёк

Приветствую.. Ныне лучше. некогда думать о гадостях, и это уже здорово)

----------


## Dementiy

А почему именно "Бней Барух" и Лайтман?
Да и с трактовкой каббалы как науки, не все гладко...

В общем, Баба Яга против (с)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Я получила ответ и внимательно с ним ознакомилась


 Большое спасибо, что отнеслись к обсуждаемой теме с должной внимательностью!




> Мы не застанем, к сожалению, этих перемен -  в смысле, не сможем лицезреть их воочию


 Тут позвольте не согласиться с Вами, так как я уверен, что мы как раз сможем лицезреть их воочию, причем в самом ближайшем будущем. Все зависит от того, как именно они произойдут, однако то, что должно случиться - неизбежно.




> - однако, начало и чувствуется в воздухе, в пространстве и этого нельзя отрицать


 Хм, интересно, - а что именно чувствуется в воздухе, в пространстве? 





> Это прекрасное начало - остаётся надеяться, что человечество сумеет воспользоваться сим началом благоразумно.


 Да,  в этом и заключается основная проблема - успеть достучаться до людей вовремя, чтобы перемены произошли комфортным образом!




> Вопросы задаются не просто так, а с определённой целью


 Это хорошо)




> Вопрос предполагает диалог - я проявляю неравнодушие, спрашивая, потому как моя душа заинтересовалась человеком, тем, что он говорит, той информацией, которую его душа несёт миру и людям.


 Главное, что ваша душа заинтересовалась самой информацией, а не человеком, хотя и это тоже не плохо) 




> Я хочу говорить и говорю - только чаще всего наталкиваюсь на тишину вместо ответа.


 Вероятно, имеете ввиду, что сталкиваетесь с равнодушием, когда хотите донести нечто, что (с вашей точки зрения) является важным?



> Об этом стоит задуматься, пожалуй..).. И замолчать?.. Впрочем, это уже мои дилеммы.


 Пожалуй, задуматься никогда не помешает,  тут главное сильно не увлекаться)
Наверное, если вы действительно уверены в том, что хотите сказать или поделиться, то можно и не замолчать!




> Благодарю за развёрнутый ответ,Повторюсь - я внимательно прочла и посмотрела то, чем вы поделились.


 Это я Вам благодарен, что вы ознакомились с данной информацией. Это действительно очень важно!




> Каббала и ранее интересовала меня - потому только некоторые моменты могли показаться мне незнакомыми.


 Позвольте поинтересоваться, ранее вы сталкивались с каббалой в представлении именно данной организации?



> Однако, благодаря тому, что вы подарили в этой теме, я сумела восполнить "пробелы", если так можно выразиться..)..


 Очень рад, что вы сумели восполнить свои "пробелы"! ) 




> Это замечательно, что Вы подняли такую тему и столь много уже об этом сказали здесь. По крайней мере, мне интересно и душе моей приятно просветиться и заполнить "пробелы". Благодарю Вас..)..


 Это замечательно, что Вы осознаете важность данной темы.  Каждый, кто хоть в наименьшей степени способен прислушаться, хотя бы немножко, - невероятно важен!!
Вам спасибо!




> (очень сложно говорить - не хватает нужных слов, не хватает определений человеческих, чтобы можно было хоть как-то приблизиться к тому, что мне хотелось бы выразить;


 Да, очень хорошо понимаю, поэтому не люблю особо философствовать и нагружать других своим искаженным пониманием и восприятием понятия истины, - не хватает нужных слов,  чтобы можно было хоть как-то приблизиться к тому, что мне хотелось бы выразить. (   тут вы очень точно подметили ) 




> да и если говорить полно, то этот разговор очень долгий и очень ёмкий - вряд ли это может быть интересным и увлекательным, читать и воспринимать мои длинные "изъяснения")


 На мой взгляд, вы  очень неплохо изъясняетесь. 




> ...Душа есть истинность самого Существа и того Абсолюта, к коему то Существо принадлежит вечно. Плоть - временный дом. Человеку даётся уникальная возможность выразить прикосновениями, выразить движениями, жестами, голосом свою душу - он телесно воплощается в мире материальном с сокровищем внутри.


 * Душа*






> Говоря "Не застанем..." я имела в виду не застанем в этом воплощении в плоти.


 А я более чем уверен, что  застанем как раз в этом воплощении в плоти.  





> Даже _меж равными_ порой диалог невозможен. По различным причинам, но так бывает. Так действительно бывает. Мы не только говорим с _равными_, не только отвечаем _равным_, мы можем быть ещё и учениками, учителями, созерцателями, несогласными или согласными - перечислять можно до бесконечности. Это движение - не останавливаться на _равности_, а охватывать собою много большее. Мне достаточно _Равности_ с моей Родственной Душой. Говорить можно не только с иными равными, но и с теми, кто находится на разных "уровнях" (если Вы не против, я воспользуюсь Вашим определением). Ни одна встреча не случается просто так, ни один человек не возникает просто так - но это ведь не означает, что все встреченные люди должны быть одного "уровня" и говорить _на равных_. И философу есть о чём поговорить с алкоголиком - порой в такой беседе философ может найти для себя новую грань Истины, новое подтверждение/опровержение того, к чему он пришёл или ещё только-только начал двигаться. Аллегорически.
> Мы можем услышать самих себя в той тишине, в тишине "чужаков"..


 Да, хорошо сказали,  и в этом великое совершенство и взаимовключения различных по "уровню" душ, где каждая является одинаково важной для слаженной работы всеобщего единого организма.
(собрать бы еще этот организм))

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> А почему именно "Бней Барух" и Лайтман?


 "Бней Барух" - в честь его учителя, последнего великого каббалиста из всей цепочки великих каббалистов, в которой знание тайно передавалось от учителя к ученику:

files.kabbalahmedia.info/video/rus_t_rav_2005-02-22_film_tamid-iti.wmv

*
Рав Барух Шалом Леви Ашлаг (РАБАШ)*
 Он был сыном великого каббалиста Бааль Сулама, но не гены сделали его преемником отца. Поднявшись на вершину духовного постижения, он унаследовал право нести каббалу в народ.

В обычной жизни Барух Ашлаг был воплощением скромности. Избегая славы и ее назойливых требований, он отдавал все свое время учебе и написанию книг. Вместе с тем трудно переоценить то, что сделал этот каббалист для нынешнего поколения и для наших потомков.
Последний из могикан

Именно так можно назвать Баруха Ашлага. Он стал последним звеном в цепочке величайших каббалистов всех времен, протянувшейся от Авраама до Бааль Сулама. РАБАШ играет в этой цепи особую роль, жизненно важную именно для наших дней: он протянул связующую нить от каббалистов прошлых эпох к современности и адаптировал для нас каббалистическую методику.

Восходя по духовным ступеням, он ни на мгновение не отрывался от земли, от простого человека, который хочет узнать, существует ли нечто более высокое, чем соблазны этого мира. С духовных высот РАБАШ видел, что у людей конца двадцатого столетия возникает настоятельная потребность найти смысл своей жизни. Руководствуясь этим растущим желанием, он сделал науку каббала простой, удобной и доступной каждому.

РАБАШ распахнул перед нами врата в чудесный вечный мир и проложил туда надежный путь, по которому уже шагают люди со всех концов земли. 
http://www.kabbalah.info/rus/content...ull/50367&main




> Мне самое интересное это какие причинно-следственные связи привели к тому что я появился на свет в этом время у данных родителей, список можно продолжать...


 




 Изучая строение духовных миров, в которых находятся корни всего существующего и происходящего в нашем мире, каббала показывает пути, каналы, по которым из Высших миров нисходит программа, на основе которой существует наш мир. Эту программу мы должны понять, чтобы правильно ею пользоваться.

В нашем мире, как и в Высших мирах, все устроено по одной системе: в соответствии с пятиступенчатым нисхождением Высшего света. Миллионами нитей (можно назвать их духовными или информационными) связан наш материальный мир с миром Высшим.

 Высший мир намного сложнее нашего, но, поскольку в нем зарождается этот мир и все, что в нем происходит, то, изучая Высший, мы постигаем и наш мир.

Теперь глядя на открывающуюся вам стройную систему мироздания, судите сами, какие неограниченные возможности предстают перед современным человеком: полное постижение Замысла творения, Цели мироздания и нашей жизни, выход из тесной клетки материальности в мир Бесконечный, вечный и совершенный. 

В мире Ацилут находится контрольный блок, управляющий нашим миром. Вся его структура, всевозможные части и подблоки, а также связь между ними определяют то, что существует в нашем мире. Здесь эти свойства обращаются в три основных параметра нашего ощущения действительности: движение, время и место. 
*
Цель человечества состоит в том, чтобы каждый индивидуум (а в итоге и все человечество), находясь в нашем мире, поднялся в своем постижении – причем, в явном, реальном и научном, то есть чувственном – до ощущения мира Бесконечности.*

 Задача Высшего управления сводится к тому, чтобы поднять человека до более высокого уровня, чем тот, на котором он был создан. Причем произойти это должно в соответствии с собственными усилиями человека – так, чтобы все, что он постигает, осознавалось им явно, разумно, с пониманием, чтобы желание постижения исходило от него самого и все получаемое знание стало осмысленным, определилось как завоеванное им лично.

Изучая управление Высших миров нашим миром, каббала показывает их влияние на каждый участок планеты. В зависимости от этого человек ощущает различные воздействия Высших сил, и, таким образом, изменяется его характер, даже внешность и тому подобное. Мы наблюдаем это на примере народов, населяющих землю. Каббала описывает общую структуру мироздания, и в ней можно обнаружить очень интересные сведения о зарождении музыки, языков, наук – любых форм деятельности человека.

Исходя из практического опыта, можно сказать так: человек начинает видеть сетку, на которой лежит материя – весь наш мир, связи, соединяющие его объекты в общую систему. Это подобно тому, как можно увидеть все соединения, узлы, существующие с изнаночной стороны вышивки.

В данном разделе приведено очень краткое, тезисное изложение строения Высшего мира. У АРИ  описание мироздания занимает 21 том. Основной учебник по каббале – «Учение Десяти Сфирот» – содержит 6 томов (2200 страниц). Кроме того, существуют альбомы чертежей Высших миров, таблицы распространения света и много иного вспомогательного материала по данной науке. 

 Высший мир намного сложнее нашего, но, поскольку в нем зарождается этот мир и все, что в нем происходит, то, изучая Высший, мы постигаем и наш мир.

Теперь глядя на открывающуюся вам стройную систему мироздания, судите сами, какие неограниченные возможности предстают перед современным человеком: полное постижение Замысла творения, Цели мироздания и нашей жизни, выход из тесной клетки материальности в мир Бесконечный, вечный и совершенный. 

http://www.kabacademy.com/mod/book/v...chapterid=144]

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Правильно ли я понял что любовь к ближнему не самоцель, а скорее средство?


 Да, именно так. В каббале так и сказано:
От любви к "ближнему приходят к любви к Творцу"
поскольку  кроме человека и Творца больше ничего не существует. Мы постоянно в нем находимся, только не ощущаем.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Unity*,  Приветствую!
 Рад снова видеть Вас!

Как там на паре форумов наши мудрецы поживают?^_^




> Путь... _Иллюзия_, имхо... Все пути различны — просто потому, что _разны сны_, снящиеся Спящим — дремлющим частицам Одного.


 Точно, полностью согласен. Кстати,  Вы обратили внимание,  как сказал Михаил Семенович в клипе о смысле жизни - Человек спит, поэтому обязан придумать всякие *ухищрения*, чтобы проснуться.^_^







> ну и если человек воистину смог увидеть Вечное — он, конечно, _сможет_ это _нечто_ ну хотя бы смутно самолично описать — что не под силу попросту «читателю», коллекционеру прекрасных цитат...


 Как не под силу и попросту  «читателю», коллекционеру прекрасных фраз ^_^ ^_^






> Кажется, Мсье *Across* смог-таки _увидеть_ — смог-таки _прочувствовать_!.. ^_^


 Взаимно Мсье  ^_^




> Ну и то, что Он молчит...


 Да не молчит он), пол дня сочинял вчерашний пост на половину страницы, извлекая зерна каббалистических истин из глубин своего подсознания, силясь отделить их от плевел..  )



> Он цитирует великих Мастеров (и не только каббалистов) — вероятно, просто потому, что считает их «определенья» в наивысшей мере «близкими» к той неизъяснимой и неисповедимой Истине — кою нам, вечным Космоса ученикам, порою мыслимо, «просто персонально/лично описать»...


 Скорее  просто потому, что не хочу искажать в наивысшей мере «близкие» «определенья» той неизъяснимой Истины  своими умственными теориями, предположениями и проекциями относительно слов узревших, чтобы не сбить читателя с толку. Могу претендовать не более чем на поверхностные комментарии и объяснения в наивысшей мере истинных определений. По крайне мере на данном этапе развития.  
 Глубину же каждый познает исключительно сам в себе.

----------


## Dementiy

Ладно, пускай критики Лайтмана обвиняют его в сектантстве и в профанации Каббалы, оставим уважаемых раввинов в покое.
В конечном счете, эти ортодоксальные иудеи вечно чем-то недовольны.

Меня другое интересует.

А именно, как в каббале объясняется происхождение (существование) Зла?
Я имею ввиду Зло в его классическом (настоящем) понимании, как нечто причиняющее людям страдание.
Ну, например, насилие.

Доктрина зла – основной вопрос любой религиозной и мистико-теософской системы мысли. В христианстве эта проблема была источником серьезной полемики которая привела к возникновению нескольких систем теодицеи, то есть объяснений сосуществования всеблагого Бога-Творца и зла в мире, созданном Богом. подробнее...

По ссылке выше можно также прочитать попытку оправдать Зло каббалистом Ицхаком Лурией (надо признать, очень грубую и совершенно не интересную).
Ничего более конкретного я, к сожалению, не нашел.

Лайтман уходит от ответа...

----------


## Unity

> Большое спасибо, что отнеслись к обсуждаемой теме с должной внимательностью!


 Что же, право, в мире может быть _важнее_ этого?! Только лишь Любовь... _Практика живая_ Каббалы «теорий»... Сперва к Паре & Друзьям, дале, с временем, к иным... всем сущим, — «частям» Одного... 



> Да, в этом и заключается основная проблема - успеть достучаться до людей вовремя, чтобы перемены произошли комфортным образом!


 Кажется... все устремленья наши... априори _тщетны_ к сожаленью... Мыслимо, так было задумано... это часть «сценария», увы — драматический Спектакля акт, в коем редкий человек _услышит_ зов «безумцев», _умоляющих_ очнуться ото _сна_... 



> Главное, что ваша душа заинтересовалась самой информацией, а не человеком, хотя и это тоже не плохо)


 Сущность информации — и её _носитель_ — нечто неделимое, имхо... ^_^ Одно _соответствует_ иному — совершенно, идеально, безупречно, в наивысшей мере точно... 



> Да, очень хорошо понимаю, поэтому не люблю особо философствовать и нагружать других своим искаженным пониманием и восприятием понятия истины, - не хватает нужных слов, чтобы можно было хоть как-то приблизиться к тому, что мне хотелось бы выразить. ( тут вы очень точно подметили )


 Чрезвычайно метко сказано! «…Истина» — вовсе не _понятие_, но, скорей, _переживанье, чувство, знание_... Процесс знанья истого... К сожаленью, знать — не значит _быть способным_ внятно _Это_ «описать словами»... 



> Unity, Приветствую!
>  Рад снова видеть Вас!
> 
>  Как там на паре форумов наши мудрецы поживают?^_^


 Оу, _взаимно_, Сэр!.. ^_^ 
Ведомые в прошлом любомудры сотворили новый форум (http://alt-died.net), более «демократичную» альтернативу Pages, — где и обсуждают без конца естеством любимую тему «…Личности», оной личности расстройств, недугов, поломок/сбоев... К выводу пришли [они], что разного рода прозренья Истины — суть не боле чем психоз... галлюциноз и острый бред с религиозной темой... ^_^ Метафизическая интоксикация, разрушающая личность... Ну и все великие пророки древности [с точки зрения наших Товарищей] — страдали недугом личности — ища исцеленья в безумных фантазиях о том, что недоступно восприятью здравых, прочих... 
«…Генеральная линия Партии» ясна... Что _там_ делать[?] — мне неведомо... Выбор их[?] — страдать... Все призывы «…Прекратить страдание» (упражненья в бесполезности вечный и классический пример[!]) — оными воспринято словно бы «…Сложить оружие» — в метафизической войне... В бытия Войне... Света с слепотою собственных _детей_... 
Грустно это, больно это... Но!.. Их _выбор_... 
Что мы в силах изменить?..

----------


## Amanda

> Оу... Чистосердечно, искренне аз извиняюсь вновь, — за то... что _движенье_, коему полагалось лишь _прикосновеньем_ быть, было свершено словно бы _удар_!.. Слишком импульсивна уж душа моя, — мыслимо, от малой практики взаимодействия с иными душами — или от врождённой грубости — с коей без конца борюсь...


 Потому и не делаю скоропалительных «выводов» - ни к чему они. Пожалуй, они лишь притупляют общее восприятие слов и мыслеформ, закрывают глаза, уши и рот. А когда всё закрыто, что тогда остаётся?.. Блуждание по лабиринтам обманок и лжевосприятий. А это не правильно. Потому и _движенье_ было понято, оно не стало _ударом_, а выразилось в итоге именно _прикосновеньем_. Импульсивна душа Ваша, однако разве это говорит о том, что взаимодействия с иными душами не происходит? Или что иные души, которые Услышат и Почувствуют то, что Вы несёте в себе, не пожелают остаться с Вами? Нет. Пожелают и останутся – ибо Вы с ними будете говорить на одном языке чувств и знаний. Иногда просто нужно немного терпения, кое на что следует прикрыть глаза и погасить импульс, чтобы Услышать и Вас слышат, *Unity*. Очень многие Слышат.




> Совершенно верно: покамест мы не _постигнем_ Истину — беспрестанно подменяем Её... мифами религий, научными предположеньями, собственными домыслами, — версиями & теориями... Но _всё это_ исчезает словно тени в полдень, когда с изумленьем «вдруг» _раскрываем истое_. Рухнуть может лишь гипотеза, догадка «…О реальности», рождённая внутреннею нашей _слепотой_ — истинное же... Оно столь «последовательно», столь «непротиворечиво»... Оно столь «логично» — хотя эту «логику» и не передать _словами_...


 И «логика» Истинного как сама Вечность.. она и есть Вечность, она есть часть нас, мы и всё, что нас окружает. Внутри – это знание внутри без тени сомнений, без доказательств – чистое Знание, Понимание, Ведомое, Сущее, Всё. Истина однажды загорается внутри и остаётся там нетленным пламенем. Всё становится иным – то, что было «якобы» понимаемо и видомо прежде..о, сколь многое падает в бездну заблуждений, сколь многое переворачивается и рассыпается на множество осколков..
Не передать словами и это на самом деле прекрасно – это Вечное Души, оно живёт с ней и в ней..оно возвращает душу, ежели та по тем или иным обстоятельствам заплутала вдруг..




> Хорошо, пусть иначе! Степень сознания, _выбранная_ существом здесь и сейчас, сегодня — выраженье его воли, сила «магнетизма» к лучшему!.. ^_^
> Почему же постижение того, что все люди (включая нас самих) «сознательны по-своему», — и эту «меру» можно выразить относительно [иных] и «численно», — должно в чём-то нас смущать, останавливать в развитии без начала & конца?


 Не должно останавливать. Постижение встречает множество препятствий на своём пути – часть этих препятствий создаёт само познающее существо, иная часть уже встречается вовне. А вообще полноценным постижение становится в том случае, когда душа познала Любовь в её истинном проявлении, в её Абсолюте. Любовь заключает в себе очень важные недостающие «ответы». Не познавший Любви, не сумеет прийти к Истине.




> Но ведь важен вовсе ведь _не стиль общения_ — важно то, что мы мечтаем донести, не так ли?..


 Совершенно верно – всё именно так. Я была несколько неправа, сосредоточившись на желании Услышать именно Человека, однако благодаря Вашему объяснению и объяснению *Acros_the_stars*, я Услышала и как оказалось, Услышала именно то, чего желала..как бывают чудесны повороты..)..




> N.B. Полагаете, делиться Знанием можно и со зла, с некой тёмной целью, — в коей передача неких крупиц Истины — попросту «приманка» для наивных, между тем, способных истое почуять сердцем?.. Сего опасаетесь?


 Сего. Именно сего. Мне приходилось сталкиваться с «тёмной стороной», когда Знанием делились вовсе не в благих целях, не для того, чтобы поделиться, а с иной «тёмной» целью. Я знаю, тот, кто почует сердцем истое не Услышит «тёмных» знаний, однако…не знаю, просто не по себе становится, когда Знание, Истину подвергают насилию, когда их выворачивают наизнанку, чтобы достичь меркантильных «побед» и не оставить душам ничего.. Можно говорить своими словами, можно цитировать слова Учения, но для меня всегда главным было то, чтобы всё это шло «от сердца», от души (пусть она будет налетать на каменные стены непонимания и неприятия – а она будет налетать, это несомненно, но!.. когда она говорит и отдаёт себя, это невозможно не увидеть и не почувствовать..)..




> Для меня же наиболе ценным является _источник опыта_ — собственные поиски... Подсказки «…О истинном» можно ведь «собрать», изучая книги, слова Мудрых, нам предшествующих — но ведь саму Истину каждый может ведь увидеть _сам_... Описать увиденное можем ведь _различными словами_, множественными способами — ну и если человек воистину смог увидеть Вечное — он, конечно, _сможет_ это _нечто_ ну хотя бы смутно самолично описать — что не под силу попросту «читателю», коллекционеру прекрасных цитат...


 Вот, это именно то!.. Книги, слова Мудрых не заменят личного опыта духа – даже если прочесть все книги на свете, даже если послушать всех на свете Мудрых, нельзя с уверенной определённостью говорить о познании. Познание – есть самоличный опыт. Благодаря чем и как он достигается – это уже вопрос уникальности каждого духа. Но когда Истина прозревает внутри, дух понимает это самим собой, а не словами Мудрых, не  изучением книг.. Это постижение, понимание и близко в моём представлении с истинной Верой – Верой в Истину..




> Если кратко: _это чрезвычайно интересно_ — ибо Вы — ещё один цветок на Абсолюта древе...


 Как и все мы.. Кто распустившийся, благоухающий бутон, кто только зарождающаяся почка..




> Исто, подлинно: тело — попросту «машина напрокат» — мощная, стильная, красивая — но... не наша, не принадлежащая навеки и законно нам — созданная ведь не нами — собранная также прочими... Но Создатель оной — Старший Брат наш — и Его творение — всё равно _любимо_... ^_^
> Кажется... Всё Едино... Всё, что происходит... Всё, что составляет наше естество — и наше Единство с...
> N.B. «…Плоть отторгает дух»... Что подразумевается под этим?..
> В этом ль образе — или ином — мы увидим Новый просветлённый мир... ^_^  Так мне кажется... Так аз чувствую...


 «Плоть отторгает дух» - что под этим подразумевается?.. Буду говорить, как чувствую и к чему сама пришла однажды (верно это или нет, я не могу судить, ведь это всего лишь имхо). Возьмём пример, изъясняясь Вашими определениями, уважаемая Unity, - «машина напрокат». Как Вы говорили – мощная, стильная, красивая.. Однако, как пример (повторюсь), может сложиться всё совершенно иначе и «машина на прокат» может оказаться не мощной, не стильной и не красивой, а состоящей из множества «изъянов». Да, такая «машина напрокат» является частью Единого, частью Вечного, пусть и имеет определённый срок «эксплуатации». И когда так происходит, не всякая душа внутри такой «машины» может справиться и продолжить путь внутри – пути духа и тела словно расходятся (хотя, почему «словно» - они отгораживаются друг от друга и один внушает другому тёмное, зарождается стремление к смерти). Часто случается, что несовершенство плоти возобладает над Вечным (то есть над духом; хотя и плоть сама часть и продолжение Вечного, несмотря на свою смертность) – недовольство, неприятие, даже ненависть к такой вот «машине» (однако я не могу сказать определённо, от кого исходят недовольство, неприятие и ненависть – от духа или от плоти; но если подумать, то всё же от плоти – дух не может ненавидеть, ибо есть частица Абсолюта) застит всё вокруг и заставляет идти долго по ложному пути, заставляет ненависти, злости возобладать над тем, что выше и чище.. Таких вещей нет смысла отрицать – мало кому удавалось справиться с «несовершенством» достаточно быстро, чтобы не пустить разрастаться ядовитые шипы тьмы внутри. Любовь может многое излечить, но и ей приходится порой сражаться долго с остаточными «демонами». Я верю в то, что благодаря Любви можно излечить и плоть и дух (настолько, насколько это возможно: инвалиду без ног, ног не вернуть благодаря Любви; по крайней мере, не вернуть такими, какими они были некогда – из плоти и крови, однако Любовь может сотворить усилием и стараниями (от чистого сердца, от чистой души Любящих) иные ноги, не идущие в сравнение с «настоящими», потому как и сравнивать их меж собой нелепо).
Может случиться и обратное – прекрасная «машина напрокат», изящная, в некотором роде даже совершенная – и затерявшийся дух в глубинах земного лжесовершенства. Как часто можно встретить красивых людей, которые кажутся совершенно пустыми внутри. Такие индивиды ставят внешнее превыше внутреннего и думают о том, что за их внешнее все должны пред ними «преклоняться»; считают, что за их внешнее «весь мир им должен» или что блага материальные сего мира непременно должны достаться именно им. Это всего лишь два примера – как и говорилось ранее, мы все цветы на Абсолюта древе – просто каждый по-своему успел распуститься или же только-только зародиться..




> Вероятно, мыслимо, — важно даже ведь не то, что «мудрец» сможет «добыть» с разговора с «смертными»... Важно, что душа способна дать другому... поделиться _чем_...
> Все мы — суть Единое... Равное во всём на глубинном Своём уровне, — в коем каждый ведь «осколок» и «субличность» Вечного — спит «по-своему», «по-разному», своим уникальным образом...


 Согласна с Вами, *Unity*.

----------


## Amanda

*Acros_the_stars*, я благодарю Вас за ответ! Однако, должна повременить со своим - ибо никак не выходит в ближайшие часы выкроить время для сосредоточения и разговора. Однако я непременно отвечу.

----------


## waolaxio12

phim sex vip free,down phim sex 3gp|tai phim sex

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Однако я непременно отвечу.


 Как Вам будет удобнее.

----------


## Unity

> Потому и не делаю скоропалительных «выводов» - ни к чему они. Пожалуй, они лишь притупляют общее восприятие слов и мыслеформ, закрывают глаза, уши и рот. А когда всё закрыто, что тогда остаётся?.. Блуждание по лабиринтам обманок и лжевосприятий. А это не правильно. Потому и движенье было понято, оно не стало ударом, а выразилось в итоге именно прикосновеньем. Импульсивна душа Ваша, однако разве это говорит о том, что взаимодействия с иными душами не происходит? Или что иные души, которые Услышат и Почувствуют то, что Вы несёте в себе, не пожелают остаться с Вами? Нет. Пожелают и останутся – ибо Вы с ними будете говорить на одном языке чувств и знаний. Иногда просто нужно немного терпения, кое на что следует прикрыть глаза и погасить импульс, чтобы Услышать и Вас слышат, Unity. Очень многие Слышат.


 *куртуазный, галантный, учтивый поклон* Переполняющие душу чувства сложно выразить иначе... 



> И «логика» Истинного как сама Вечность.. она и есть Вечность, она есть часть нас, мы и всё, что нас окружает. Внутри – это знание внутри без тени сомнений, без доказательств – чистое Знание, Понимание, Ведомое, Сущее, Всё. Истина однажды загорается внутри и остаётся там нетленным пламенем. Всё становится иным – то, что было «якобы» понимаемо и видомо прежде..о, сколь многое падает в бездну заблуждений, сколь многое переворачивается и рассыпается на множество осколков..
>  Не передать словами и это на самом деле прекрасно – это Вечное Души, оно живёт с ней и в ней..оно возвращает душу, ежели та по тем или иным обстоятельствам заплутала вдруг..


 Совершенно верно!.. *громогласно & торжественно:* Это великое _возвращение домой_!.. 



> Не должно останавливать. Постижение встречает множество препятствий на своём пути – часть этих препятствий создаёт само познающее существо, иная часть уже встречается вовне. А вообще полноценным постижение становится в том случае, когда душа познала Любовь в её истинном проявлении, в её Абсолюте. Любовь заключает в себе очень важные недостающие «ответы». Не познавший Любви, не сумеет прийти к Истине.


 Воистину!.. Любовь — _ответ на все вопросы_... созданные философией, наукой, _поиском себя_... Где мы; кто мы; для чего; кем были сотворены; с чего рождены; чем вдохновлено было наше «зачатье»?.. 
Любовь... единый Ответ... Кто любил, тот _знает_ — пусть, возможно, доводы его и покажутся «неубедительными» тем, кто и поныне пребывает в сумраке иллюзий своего ума... 



> Сего. Именно сего. Мне приходилось сталкиваться с «тёмной стороной», когда Знанием делились вовсе не в благих целях, не для того, чтобы поделиться, а с иной «тёмной» целью. Я знаю, тот, кто почует сердцем истое не Услышит «тёмных» знаний, однако…не знаю, просто не по себе становится, когда Знание, Истину подвергают насилию, когда их выворачивают наизнанку, чтобы достичь меркантильных «побед» и не оставить душам ничего.. Можно говорить своими словами, можно цитировать слова Учения, но для меня всегда главным было то, чтобы всё это шло «от сердца», от души (пусть она будет налетать на каменные стены непонимания и неприятия – а она будет налетать, это несомненно, но!.. когда она говорит и отдаёт себя, это невозможно не увидеть и не почувствовать..)..


 Да, действительно порой некие _создания_ жаждут лишь господства, власти над людьми, почёта — используя Познания в качестве своего рода «нектара», только Ими лишь единственно и могущего быть переданного «истосковавшимся & изголодавшим пчёлам»... Они жаждут сотворить некую... «организацию», некий культ, «систему», некую _альтернативу обществу_, полно & всецело подчинив себе вовлечённые в сию структуру души. 
Исто: порой _преподносящие_ Учения пугают — своим _использованием Истины в личных и корыстных целях_... 
«…Обществу нужны реформы — а иначе»... 
Что _иначе_? Кою цену не устрашатся _некто_ заплатить за «исправленье общества»? Тотальный контроль, устраненье несогласных/неугодных? Сколь далеко _это_ может зайти — «…Во имя блага поколений будущих»?.. О необходимости каких таких возможных _жертв_ в итоге могут _рзеко_ объявить _Учители_?.. 
Ученье может вести человека к Истине — только, кажется, это глубоко интимный & индивидуальный Путь... Организации могут помочь в этом _поначалу_, «на первых этапах» — но в дальнейшем... это может _навредить_... 
Опасаюсь _этого_, — ну а кроме — ищу истое в тысячах источников... 



> Вот, это именно то!.. Книги, слова Мудрых не заменят личного опыта духа – даже если прочесть все книги на свете, даже если послушать всех на свете Мудрых, нельзя с уверенной определённостью говорить о познании. Познание – есть самоличный опыт. Благодаря чем и как он достигается – это уже вопрос уникальности каждого духа. Но когда Истина прозревает внутри, дух понимает это самим собой, а не словами Мудрых, не изучением книг.. Это постижение, понимание и близко в моём представлении с истинной Верой – Верой в Истину..


 Истинно так!.. Пускай _познавший_ и не сможет создать Библию, Коран, Упанишады, Гиту, Дао, — но _познанье_ изменит его — своим, уникальным образом... и «…Рыбак издалека увидит рыбака», — интуитивно, без теологических дискуссий, в единое мгновение... 



> «Плоть отторгает дух» - что под этим подразумевается?.. Буду говорить, как чувствую и к чему сама пришла однажды (верно это или нет, я не могу судить, ведь это всего лишь имхо). Возьмём пример, изъясняясь Вашими определениями, уважаемая Unity, - «машина напрокат». Как Вы говорили – мощная, стильная, красивая.. Однако, как пример (повторюсь), может сложиться всё совершенно иначе и «машина на прокат» может оказаться не мощной, не стильной и не красивой, а состоящей из множества «изъянов». Да, такая «машина напрокат» является частью Единого, частью Вечного, пусть и имеет определённый срок «эксплуатации». И когда так происходит, не всякая душа внутри такой «машины» может справиться и продолжить путь внутри – пути духа и тела словно расходятся (хотя, почему «словно» - они отгораживаются друг от друга и один внушает другому тёмное, зарождается стремление к смерти). Часто случается, что несовершенство плоти возобладает над Вечным (то есть над духом; хотя и плоть сама часть и продолжение Вечного, несмотря на свою смертность) – недовольство, неприятие, даже ненависть к такой вот «машине» (однако я не могу сказать определённо, от кого исходят недовольство, неприятие и ненависть – от духа или от плоти; но если подумать, то всё же от плоти – дух не может ненавидеть, ибо есть частица Абсолюта) застит всё вокруг и заставляет идти долго по ложному пути, заставляет ненависти, злости возобладать над тем, что выше и чище.. Таких вещей нет смысла отрицать – мало кому удавалось справиться с «несовершенством» достаточно быстро, чтобы не пустить разрастаться ядовитые шипы тьмы внутри. Любовь может многое излечить, но и ей приходится порой сражаться долго с остаточными «демонами». Я верю в то, что благодаря Любви можно излечить и плоть и дух (настолько, насколько это возможно: инвалиду без ног, ног не вернуть благодаря Любви; по крайней мере, не вернуть такими, какими они были некогда – из плоти и крови, однако Любовь может сотворить усилием и стараниями (от чистого сердца, от чистой души Любящих) иные ноги, не идущие в сравнение с «настоящими», потому как и сравнивать их меж собой нелепо).
>  Может случиться и обратное – прекрасная «машина напрокат», изящная, в некотором роде даже совершенная – и затерявшийся дух в глубинах земного лжесовершенства. Как часто можно встретить красивых людей, которые кажутся совершенно пустыми внутри. Такие индивиды ставят внешнее превыше внутреннего и думают о том, что за их внешнее все должны пред ними «преклоняться»; считают, что за их внешнее «весь мир им должен» или что блага материальные сего мира непременно должны достаться именно им. Это всего лишь два примера – как и говорилось ранее, мы все цветы на Абсолюта древе – просто каждый по-своему успел распуститься или же только-только зародиться..


 Да, чаще всего именно так и получается: наша «машина» _изначально_ «барахлит» — так или иначе, у кого-то меньше, у кого-то — чрезвычайно сильно... В первую очередь, это относится к _происходящему внутри_, в душе — ибо с точки зрения биомеханики (здоровья) всего чаще _ищущие_ здравы. 
Все мы боремся с изъянами, — со сбоями/поломкам собственной души — зачастую (в той ли, иной степени) участвуя в «починке» иных (кажется, для _сего_ и существует социум ^_^), препятствующими нам вовремя _вернуться домой_. 
Да, порой отвращение к своему «транспортному средству» сводит нас с Пути, порождая «расщепленье» на уровне своего же естества — препятствующее нам в деле постиженья Истины... Если мы не сможем _принять_ самих же себя — сможем ль тогда принять прочих — принять и _понять_?.. 
Грустно, когда лабиринты & перипетии жизни, без конца испытывающие нашу Веру, нас сбивают... «с курса истинного». Дьявол живёт в нас, в каждом сущем человечьем сердце каждый сущий миг _идёт война_ — за наши души... Дьявол — аки эго, аки бесконечная наша гордыня, бездна тщетных человеческих желаний, служащих лишь _временному_ ублаженью «я»... 
Кажется, именно дух наш — всех тех чувств источник — светлых & лихих. 
Да, также верю, в всём мире нашем существует одна только Панацея — коя во стократ сильнее любых сущих «демонов» — что равны — истязая «мышку серую», истязая ангела в плоти!.. ^_^ Демоны — процессы/состоянья нашей психики, души — Абсолюта часть, коей позволено быть своенравной, деструктивной вопреки всему — чтобы только подчеркнуть великолепье духа — если только тот сумеет устоять «соблазнам» — превратиться в _монстра_, силу свою (коей все наделены) без тени сомнения используя во зло...

----------


## Unity

> Потому и не делаю скоропалительных «выводов» - ни к чему они. Пожалуй, они лишь притупляют общее восприятие слов и мыслеформ, закрывают глаза, уши и рот. А когда всё закрыто, что тогда остаётся?.. Блуждание по лабиринтам обманок и лжевосприятий. А это не правильно. Потому и движенье было понято, оно не стало ударом, а выразилось в итоге именно прикосновеньем. Импульсивна душа Ваша, однако разве это говорит о том, что взаимодействия с иными душами не происходит? Или что иные души, которые Услышат и Почувствуют то, что Вы несёте в себе, не пожелают остаться с Вами? Нет. Пожелают и останутся – ибо Вы с ними будете говорить на одном языке чувств и знаний. Иногда просто нужно немного терпения, кое на что следует прикрыть глаза и погасить импульс, чтобы Услышать и Вас слышат, Unity. Очень многие Слышат.


 *куртуазный, галантный, учтивый поклон* Переполняющие душу чувства сложно выразить иначе... 



> И «логика» Истинного как сама Вечность.. она и есть Вечность, она есть часть нас, мы и всё, что нас окружает. Внутри – это знание внутри без тени сомнений, без доказательств – чистое Знание, Понимание, Ведомое, Сущее, Всё. Истина однажды загорается внутри и остаётся там нетленным пламенем. Всё становится иным – то, что было «якобы» понимаемо и видомо прежде..о, сколь многое падает в бездну заблуждений, сколь многое переворачивается и рассыпается на множество осколков..
>  Не передать словами и это на самом деле прекрасно – это Вечное Души, оно живёт с ней и в ней..оно возвращает душу, ежели та по тем или иным обстоятельствам заплутала вдруг..


 Совершенно верно!.. *громогласно & торжественно:* Это великое _возвращение домой_!.. 



> Не должно останавливать. Постижение встречает множество препятствий на своём пути – часть этих препятствий создаёт само познающее существо, иная часть уже встречается вовне. А вообще полноценным постижение становится в том случае, когда душа познала Любовь в её истинном проявлении, в её Абсолюте. Любовь заключает в себе очень важные недостающие «ответы». Не познавший Любви, не сумеет прийти к Истине.


 Воистину!.. Любовь — _ответ на все вопросы_... созданные философией, наукой, _поиском себя_... Где мы; кто мы; для чего; кем были сотворены; с чего рождены; чем вдохновлено было наше «зачатье»?.. 
Любовь... единый Ответ... Кто любил, тот _знает_ — пусть, возможно, доводы его и покажутся «неубедительными» тем, кто и поныне пребывает в сумраке иллюзий своего ума... 



> Сего. Именно сего. Мне приходилось сталкиваться с «тёмной стороной», когда Знанием делились вовсе не в благих целях, не для того, чтобы поделиться, а с иной «тёмной» целью. Я знаю, тот, кто почует сердцем истое не Услышит «тёмных» знаний, однако…не знаю, просто не по себе становится, когда Знание, Истину подвергают насилию, когда их выворачивают наизнанку, чтобы достичь меркантильных «побед» и не оставить душам ничего.. Можно говорить своими словами, можно цитировать слова Учения, но для меня всегда главным было то, чтобы всё это шло «от сердца», от души (пусть она будет налетать на каменные стены непонимания и неприятия – а она будет налетать, это несомненно, но!.. когда она говорит и отдаёт себя, это невозможно не увидеть и не почувствовать..)..


 Да, действительно порой некие _создания_ жаждут лишь господства, власти над людьми, почёта — используя Познания в качестве своего рода «нектара», только Ими лишь единственно и могущего быть переданного «истосковавшимся & изголодавшим пчёлам»... Они жаждут сотворить некую... «организацию», некий культ, «систему», некую _альтернативу обществу_, полно & всецело подчинив себе вовлечённые в сию структуру души. 
Исто: порой _преподносящие_ Учения пугают — своим _использованием Истины в личных и корыстных целях_... 
«…Обществу нужны реформы — а иначе»... 
Что _иначе_? Кою цену не устрашатся _некто_ заплатить за «исправленье общества»? Тотальный контроль, устраненье несогласных/неугодных? Сколь далеко _это_ может зайти — «…Во имя блага поколений будущих»?.. О необходимости каких таких возможных _жертв_ в итоге могут _рзеко_ объявить _Учители_?.. 
Ученье может вести человека к Истине — только, кажется, это глубоко интимный & индивидуальный Путь... Организации могут помочь в этом _поначалу_, «на первых этапах» — но в дальнейшем... это может _навредить_... 
Опасаюсь _этого_, — ну а кроме — ищу истое в тысячах источников... 



> Вот, это именно то!.. Книги, слова Мудрых не заменят личного опыта духа – даже если прочесть все книги на свете, даже если послушать всех на свете Мудрых, нельзя с уверенной определённостью говорить о познании. Познание – есть самоличный опыт. Благодаря чем и как он достигается – это уже вопрос уникальности каждого духа. Но когда Истина прозревает внутри, дух понимает это самим собой, а не словами Мудрых, не изучением книг.. Это постижение, понимание и близко в моём представлении с истинной Верой – Верой в Истину..


 Истинно так!.. Пускай _познавший_ и не сможет создать Библию, Коран, Упанишады, Гиту, Дао, — но _познанье_ изменит его — своим, уникальным образом... и «…Рыбак издалека увидит рыбака», — интуитивно, без теологических дискуссий, в единое мгновение... 



> «Плоть отторгает дух» - что под этим подразумевается?.. Буду говорить, как чувствую и к чему сама пришла однажды (верно это или нет, я не могу судить, ведь это всего лишь имхо). Возьмём пример, изъясняясь Вашими определениями, уважаемая Unity, - «машина напрокат». Как Вы говорили – мощная, стильная, красивая.. Однако, как пример (повторюсь), может сложиться всё совершенно иначе и «машина на прокат» может оказаться не мощной, не стильной и не красивой, а состоящей из множества «изъянов». Да, такая «машина напрокат» является частью Единого, частью Вечного, пусть и имеет определённый срок «эксплуатации». И когда так происходит, не всякая душа внутри такой «машины» может справиться и продолжить путь внутри – пути духа и тела словно расходятся (хотя, почему «словно» - они отгораживаются друг от друга и один внушает другому тёмное, зарождается стремление к смерти). Часто случается, что несовершенство плоти возобладает над Вечным (то есть над духом; хотя и плоть сама часть и продолжение Вечного, несмотря на свою смертность) – недовольство, неприятие, даже ненависть к такой вот «машине» (однако я не могу сказать определённо, от кого исходят недовольство, неприятие и ненависть – от духа или от плоти; но если подумать, то всё же от плоти – дух не может ненавидеть, ибо есть частица Абсолюта) застит всё вокруг и заставляет идти долго по ложному пути, заставляет ненависти, злости возобладать над тем, что выше и чище.. Таких вещей нет смысла отрицать – мало кому удавалось справиться с «несовершенством» достаточно быстро, чтобы не пустить разрастаться ядовитые шипы тьмы внутри. Любовь может многое излечить, но и ей приходится порой сражаться долго с остаточными «демонами». Я верю в то, что благодаря Любви можно излечить и плоть и дух (настолько, насколько это возможно: инвалиду без ног, ног не вернуть благодаря Любви; по крайней мере, не вернуть такими, какими они были некогда – из плоти и крови, однако Любовь может сотворить усилием и стараниями (от чистого сердца, от чистой души Любящих) иные ноги, не идущие в сравнение с «настоящими», потому как и сравнивать их меж собой нелепо).
>  Может случиться и обратное – прекрасная «машина напрокат», изящная, в некотором роде даже совершенная – и затерявшийся дух в глубинах земного лжесовершенства. Как часто можно встретить красивых людей, которые кажутся совершенно пустыми внутри. Такие индивиды ставят внешнее превыше внутреннего и думают о том, что за их внешнее все должны пред ними «преклоняться»; считают, что за их внешнее «весь мир им должен» или что блага материальные сего мира непременно должны достаться именно им. Это всего лишь два примера – как и говорилось ранее, мы все цветы на Абсолюта древе – просто каждый по-своему успел распуститься или же только-только зародиться..


 Да, чаще всего именно так и получается: наша «машина» _изначально_ «барахлит» — так или иначе, у кого-то меньше, у кого-то — чрезвычайно сильно... В первую очередь, это относится к _происходящему внутри_, в душе — ибо с точки зрения биомеханики (здоровья) всего чаще _ищущие_ здравы. 
Все мы боремся с изъянами, — со сбоями/поломкам собственной души — зачастую (в той ли, иной степени) участвуя в «починке» иных (кажется, для _сего_ и существует социум ^_^), препятствующими нам вовремя _вернуться домой_. 
Да, порой отвращение к своему «транспортному средству» сводит нас с Пути, порождая «расщепленье» на уровне своего же естества — препятствующее нам в деле постиженья Истины... Если мы не сможем _принять_ самих же себя — сможем ль тогда принять прочих — принять и _понять_?.. 
Грустно, когда лабиринты & перипетии жизни, без конца испытывающие нашу Веру, нас сбивают... «с курса истинного». Дьявол живёт в нас, в каждом сущем человечьем сердце каждый сущий миг _идёт война_ — за наши души... Дьявол — аки эго, аки бесконечная наша гордыня, бездна тщетных человеческих желаний, служащих лишь _временному_ ублаженью «я»... 
Кажется, именно дух наш — всех тех чувств источник — светлых & лихих. 
Да, также верю, в всём мире нашем существует одна только Панацея — коя во стократ сильнее любых сущих «демонов» — что равны — истязая «мышку серую», истязая ангела в плоти!.. ^_^ Демоны — процессы/состоянья нашей психики, души — Абсолюта часть, коей позволено быть своенравной, деструктивной вопреки всему — чтобы только подчеркнуть великолепье духа — если только тот сумеет устоять «соблазнам» — превратиться в _монстра_, силу свою (коей все наделены) без тени сомнения используя во зло...

----------


## Amanda

> Тут позвольте не согласиться с Вами, так как я уверен, что мы как раз сможем лицезреть их воочию, причем в самом ближайшем будущем. Все зависит от того, как именно они произойдут, однако то, что должно случиться - неизбежно.


 Будем надеяться на то, что обозримое будущее, в коем наша плоть нынешняя будет ещё жива, принесёт эти долгожданные перемены. Как говорится - поживём, увидим. Время расставит всё по своим местам и то, чему будет суждено свершиться, свершится именно тогда, когда должно.




> Хм, интересно, - а что именно чувствуется в воздухе, в пространстве?


 Это моё восприятие - восприятие окружающего мира. В воздухе и пространстве очень много информации, равно как и от людей, просто проходящих мимо и думающих о чём-то своём. Деревья, небо, дома, машины, всё несёт в себе информацию - её нельзя увидеть и потрогать, можно лишь почувствовать.. Облегчает ли это жизнь и понимание некоторых (а, возможно, многих) вещей? Нет. Не могу так сказать (говоря о себе; ведь, вероятно, для кого-то такого рода "знания" могут показаться полезными или же быть ими на практике).
Перемены всегда чувствуются - мир замирает чаще.. Не знаю, понятны ли будут мои слова..сложно говорить о таких вещах - это то, что я чувствую и воспринимаю, как часть себя, но если впускаться в объяснения, всё словно рассыпается с каждым словом и становится совсем другим.
Можно закрыть глаза и увидеть несколько отличающуюся от "реальной действительности" картин. Перемены чувствуются всеми, без исключений. Кто-то боится и сокрушается, кто-то боится не успеть, кто-то с благоговением ждёт перемен, кто-то старается их приблизить.. Несмотря на важность такого рода перемен, люди в большинстве своём отвергают их, сопротивляются и не признают (по крайней мере, если касаться того, что они говорят). Самый страшный страх их заключается в том, что они боятся неизвестности. Неизвестности. Однако те, кому ведомо, что грядёт, не боятся. И это главное.




> Вероятно, имеете ввиду, что сталкиваетесь с равнодушием, когда хотите донести нечто, что (с вашей точки зрения) является важным?


 Не совсем так.. Равнодушие... нет, я бы сказала, что не с равнодушием происходит столкновение. Это что-то иное. Не сказать, что меня это безумно огорчает - тишина людей - хотя мне может быть грустно. Я не могу иметь права (прежде всего для самой себя - эту ответственность я на себя возложить не смею) доносить целенаправленно и намеренно нечто, что с моей точки зрения является важным, потому как это эгоистично с моей стороны "навязывать" своё собственное разумение. Так я вижу. Я могу говорить о чём-то, но никогда даже с маленькой толикой "давления". Если я говорю о чём-то, значит для меня это важно, если я молчу - значит, ничего не хочу или не могу говорить, так как для меня или для того, с кем ведётся беседа это не представляется ценным.
Просто часто бывает так: виднеется нить интереснейшего диалога, я осмеливаюсь заговорить, а в ответ - либо "красиво сказано/написано", либо вообще ничего. Вот и пытаюсь понять - что не так во мне? И это "не так" я должна найти сама - так будет правильно и справедливо..)..
А, может, просто общение - не моё..)..




> Позвольте поинтересоваться, ранее вы сталкивались с каббалой в представлении именно данной организации?


 О, нет. Ранее мне не доводилось сталкиваться с каббалой в представлении именно данной организации. Моё первое знакомство с ней вообще произошло довольно неожиданно для меня самой - это были довольно старинные книги, которые мне посчастливилось случайно отыскать в бабушкиной библиотеке. И среди них обнаружилась и каббала..)..




> Это замечательно, что Вы осознаете важность данной темы.  Каждый, кто хоть в наименьшей степени способен прислушаться, хотя бы немножко, - невероятно важен!!


 Тогда я пожелаю Вам побольше тех, кто осознает важность и Услышит Вас - то, что Вы желаете донести.




> (собрать бы еще этот организм))


 То, что организм соберётся - это вопрос времени. И, безусловно, сил, больших сил. Ибо не к каждому в сердце достучаться. И достучаться "просто" или "быстро". Но Истина Есть - осталось до неё дойти, дорасти.

----------


## Amanda

> Воистину!.. Любовь — _ответ на все вопросы_... созданные философией, наукой, _поиском себя_... Где мы; кто мы; для чего; кем были сотворены; с чего рождены; чем вдохновлено было наше «зачатье»?.. 
> Любовь... единый Ответ... Кто любил, тот _знает_ — пусть, возможно, доводы его и покажутся «неубедительными» тем, кто и поныне пребывает в сумраке иллюзий своего ума...


 Вот, кстати, ведь, когда Душа и Плоть, всё существо встречается с Любовью - _знание_, как электрический удар пробегает по всему внутри и вовне и соединяет разрозненные частички, складывая их воедино, составляя из них немногословный путь к Вечности. И нужно время для того, чтобы _остыть_ немного, чтобы "глаза" привыкли к вспышке, а сердце чуть замедлило свой бег - и вот он, ключ, вот оно всё и в этом всём Любимый/Любимая - как продолжение и часть, как неделимое и безумно родное. Слепы те, кто говорит об одиночестве, как о самоцели, как об идеальном варианте жизни мудрой, как об идеальном варианте жизни-прозрении и озарения. Даже Одиночество существует в своём абсолюте для Двоих - только, когда его соединяют в себе два Любящих, возникает новая ступень, ступень Бессмертия. Выстраданное тоже есть Любовь. Познавший боль, познавший презрение к самому себе есть приближенье к Любви - Вечной, Истинной. Выпотрошенная Душа, выпотрошенный Разум могут Видеть, Слышать, Чувствовать Любовь и они всегда узнают её - Настоящую - не пройдут мимо и не позволят минутному неверию затмить взор, закрыть уши..




> «…Обществу нужны реформы — а иначе»... 
> Что _иначе_? Кою цену не устрашатся _некто_ заплатить за «исправленье общества»? Тотальный контроль, устраненье несогласных/неугодных? Сколь далеко _это_ может зайти — «…Во имя блага поколений будущих»?.. О необходимости каких таких возможных _жертв_ в итоге могут _рзеко_ объявить _Учители_?.. 
> Ученье может вести человека к Истине — только, кажется, это глубоко интимный & индивидуальный Путь... Организации могут помочь в этом _поначалу_, «на первых этапах» — но в дальнейшем... это может _навредить_... 
> Опасаюсь _этого_, — ну а кроме — ищу истое в тысячах источников...


 Иначе - тлен и пепел. Это так часто было видимо и ощущаемо на протяженьи столетий, что живёт человечество. И как искупление, как бальзам и тонкая полоска света - прикосновенье появлением в мире пророка, появление того, кто Говорит о Вечном, не страшась. Кто своей Верой и своим Познанье прикасается к душам и умам (безусловно, я говорю о тех, кто не ступил в _познанье_ собой самим, тот, кому нужна организация, как первый шаг).
Есть слова, вещи, мыслеформы иных людей, за которые мы можем ухватиться, чтобы нащупать свой "*глубоко интимный & индивидуальный Путь*" в начале - и это хорошо, что они есть. Если бы в них не было смысла, то они и не существовали вовсе. Они остаются, как память тех, кто _знает_. 
Обществу нужны реформы - но не чрез тотальный контроль и устранение неугодных. Когда общество ступит на верный путь, всё это отпадёт, как отпадёт необходимость истребления и подчинения, беспрекословного подчинения тем или иным догмам лжеистины (Истина и насилие не имеют меж собой ничего общего). Те, кто готов был идти на всё, ради лжеистины, сотрутся временем и канут в Лету - ибо нет в них ничего, кроме разрушения и насилия, тьмы и страха и на страхе "построенной" недожизни..




> Все мы боремся с изъянами, — со сбоями/поломкам собственной души — зачастую (в той ли, иной степени) участвуя в «починке» иных (кажется, для _сего_ и существует социум ^_^), препятствующими нам вовремя _вернуться домой_. 
> Да, порой отвращение к своему «транспортному средству» сводит нас с Пути, порождая «расщепленье» на уровне своего же естества — препятствующее нам в деле постиженья Истины... Если мы не сможем _принять_ самих же себя — сможем ль тогда принять прочих — принять и _понять_?.. 
> Грустно, когда лабиринты & перипетии жизни, без конца испытывающие нашу Веру, нас сбивают... «с курса истинного». Дьявол живёт в нас, в каждом сущем человечьем сердце каждый сущий миг _идёт война_ — за наши души... Дьявол — аки эго, аки бесконечная наша гордыня, бездна тщетных человеческих желаний, служащих лишь _временному_ ублаженью «я»... 
> Кажется, именно дух наш — всех тех чувств источник — светлых & лихих. 
> Да, также верю, в всём мире нашем существует одна только Панацея — коя во стократ сильнее любых сущих «демонов» — что равны — истязая «мышку серую», истязая ангела в плоти!.. ^_^ Демоны — процессы/состоянья нашей психики, души — Абсолюта часть, коей позволено быть своенравной, деструктивной вопреки всему — чтобы только подчеркнуть великолепье духа — если только тот сумеет устоять «соблазнам» — превратиться в _монстра_, силу свою (коей все наделены) без тени сомнения используя во зло...


 Все мы боремся с изъянами и в борьбе той рождаемся заново..)..
Если мы не сможем принять самих себя, мы останемся озлобленными слепцами со сбоями и поломками собственной души и "транспортного средства". Мы не сможем подарить тепла, не сможем прикасаться...только ломать и вычёркивать.. Во зло окунуться..проще - как бы это не звучало... Даже не знаю, как сказать, но... Ко злу и тьме дорога в несколько шагов, к обратному и большему путь намного длинней и больней. Но даже если в жизни лишь 10 процентов предназначенного счастья, оно перекрывает собою все те 90 процентов, что являются его противоположностью. Эти 10 процентов стоят того, чтобы их выстрадать, чтобы они укрыли и разум и чувства собою и провели по ранам бестелесой рукой-врачевателем.. Эти 10 процентов и есть Настоящие, остальное - дорога к ним. Как бы ни было темно, нужно идти, ползти, нужно двигаться - иногда даже назло себе самому в моменты отчаяния, в моменты боли...то, что открывается _за_ - безграничное.

----------


## Unity

> Вот, кстати, ведь, когда Душа и Плоть, всё существо встречается с Любовью - знание, как электрический удар пробегает по всему внутри и вовне и соединяет разрозненные частички, складывая их воедино, составляя из них немногословный путь к Вечности. И нужно время для того, чтобы остыть немного, чтобы "глаза" привыкли к вспышке, а сердце чуть замедлило свой бег - и вот он, ключ, вот оно всё и в этом всём Любимый/Любимая - как продолжение и часть, как неделимое и безумно родное. Слепы те, кто говорит об одиночестве, как о самоцели, как об идеальном варианте жизни мудрой, как об идеальном варианте жизни-прозрении и озарения. Даже Одиночество существует в своём абсолюте для Двоих - только, когда его соединяют в себе два Любящих, возникает новая ступень, ступень Бессмертия. Выстраданное тоже есть Любовь. Познавший боль, познавший презрение к самому себе есть приближенье к Любви - Вечной, Истинной. Выпотрошенная Душа, выпотрошенный Разум могут Видеть, Слышать, Чувствовать Любовь и они всегда узнают её - Настоящую - не пройдут мимо и не позволят минутному неверию затмить взор, закрыть уши..


 Совершенно верно: Любовь — суть То, что пробуждает нас _лучше всего_.
А одиночество, имхо, по сути, даже и _не жизнь_; так... лишь беспрестанное _утверждение эгоцентризма_ только (дескать, «…Зачем мне кто-то, если существую Я[?!]; почто делиться чем-то, если _всё_ можно оставить только лишь _себе_»[?] [влача существованье в _своём_ герметично-закупоренном мирке, не впуская туда никого, не приглашая, не желая этого, в прочих видя _угрозу_ и источник боли, бесконечных комплексов]).
Да, действительно, сколь это ни странно, — страдания... очищают душу, очищают разум — словно пламя, разделяющее шлак и _сталь_, примеси и _золото_.
N.B. Велико же горе той душе, что впала в тьму & слепоту, _веру_ плодам собственного разума, — нашего «оружья», коим нас самих и поражает без конца... _нечто в мире тёмное_, жаждущее саботировать[?] любой прогресс, любое устремленье к свету, Истине, Любви...



> Иначе - тлен и пепел. Это так часто было видимо и ощущаемо на протяженьи столетий, что живёт человечество. И как искупление, как бальзам и тонкая полоска света - прикосновенье появлением в мире пророка, появление того, кто Говорит о Вечном, не страшась. Кто своей Верой и своим Познанье прикасается к душам и умам (безусловно, я говорю о тех, кто не ступил в познанье собой самим, тот, кому нужна организация, как первый шаг).
>  Есть слова, вещи, мыслеформы иных людей, за которые мы можем ухватиться, чтобы нащупать свой "глубоко интимный & индивидуальный Путь" в начале - и это хорошо, что они есть. Если бы в них не было смысла, то они и не существовали вовсе. Они остаются, как память тех, кто знает.
>  Обществу нужны реформы - но не чрез тотальный контроль и устранение неугодных. Когда общество ступит на верный путь, всё это отпадёт, как отпадёт необходимость истребления и подчинения, беспрекословного подчинения тем или иным догмам лжеистины (Истина и насилие не имеют меж собой ничего общего). Те, кто готов был идти на всё, ради лжеистины, сотрутся временем и канут в Лету - ибо нет в них ничего, кроме разрушения и насилия, тьмы и страха и на страхе "построенной" недожизни..


 Воистину, златы Ваши слова!.. К изумленью, бессознательность «рядового человека» априори такова, что тот вряд сможет _сам_ начать _свой поиск Истины_ — или же хотя бы осознать _неведенье_, с коим изначально он был создан. Зачастую люди... словно бы _во сне_. Не ведая, — кто они и где; с коей именно целью, чего ради были они созданы; _Чем_ именно[?], — живут так, словно они боги, для которых нету в мире таинств, для которых прочие (в лучшем случае) рабы, средство достиженья _своих_ целей...
Это обстоятельство... порождает мир _таким_, коим он является.
Редкие те души, кои всё же «замечают» хаос, тьму и пустоту, разъедающих сей мир словно бы инфекция, жаждут поскорее очутиться в круге/обществе/союзе себе подобных — чтобы _вмести_ с храбростью противостоять хищно наползающему _холоду_, бесшумно приближающейся _тени/черноте_. Они жаждут _группы, общества, семьи_, — с радостью приветствуя _любую_ Структуру, коя им способна дать всё то, чего они так давно искали, о чём прежде только могли видеть сны, чая мечты, желая поскорее _воссоединиться с Целым_. Замечая _светлое_ (кое кем-то может быть использовано словно бы приманка хищной/мерзостной _глубоководной рыбы_, привлекающей _жертв_ своих «на свет»), люди всей душою устремляются в новые ряды — проникаясь _преданностью_ к тем, что воплотили в явь давние и сокровенные их надежды и мечты. Но Опасность в оном!..
Структура может оказаться доброй, — и вполне _способна оказаться злой_, созданной души убийства ради — путём ввода в заблуждение, манипуляции, подлого обмана, дерзко-ядовитой лжи...
Зачастую люди склонны... слепо верить коему-то «…Лидеру» (мыслимо, пришедшему «…С неба» с точки зрения его последователей), — «отключая» своё сердце, свой рассудок и своё сомнение. Это суть неправильно; это столь опасно — в разного рода организациях...
Настоящий «…Гуру»... _Она/Он_ — внутри... Человек извне (коий-то «Учитель» иль «Пророк», _Высшего_ «Посланник») может только... подсказать дорогу... к самому себе.



> Все мы боремся с изъянами и в борьбе той рождаемся заново..)..
>  Если мы не сможем принять самих себя, мы останемся озлобленными слепцами со сбоями и поломками собственной души и "транспортного средства". Мы не сможем подарить тепла, не сможем прикасаться...только ломать и вычёркивать.. Во зло окунуться..проще - как бы это не звучало... Даже не знаю, как сказать, но... Ко злу и тьме дорога в несколько шагов, к обратному и большему путь намного длинней и больней. Но даже если в жизни лишь 10 процентов предназначенного счастья, оно перекрывает собою все те 90 процентов, что являются его противоположностью. Эти 10 процентов стоят того, чтобы их выстрадать, чтобы они укрыли и разум и чувства собою и провели по ранам бестелесой рукой-врачевателем.. Эти 10 процентов и есть Настоящие, остальное - дорога к ним. Как бы ни было темно, нужно идти, ползти, нужно двигаться - иногда даже назло себе самому в моменты отчаяния, в моменты боли...то, что открывается за - безграничное.


 Безусловно, драгоценны/истинны Ваши слова!..
Игры разума (Мефистофеля метафор, Ахримана иносказаний, Дьявола из аллегорий древних) нас уводят _в сторону_, — ибо _легко мыслить, легко ложь творить_, упиваясь ею, самозабвенно и безумно беспрестанно _видя сны_ — бездействуя в реальности — либо совершая мерзкое — любезно _служа проводником_ тому, что выше нас; что изначально сеет смерть/опустошение/страдание в, казалось бы, забытом и заброшенном Эдемском Саду...
Кажется, сам жизни дар — счастье 100%-ное... Темноту/страдания в него мы вплетаем сами — собственною слепотой — или же, быть может, с подачи нам покамест неясных и величественных «…Сил», жаждущих... инверсии всего... всего, что прекрасно и нами любимо...

----------


## Dementiy

Что-то загнулась тема.
Похоже, участники СУ-форума настолько суровы, что не нужны даже сектантам проповедникам истинной мудрости...  :Frown:

----------


## Сайм

Да нет никакого смысла жизни) Каждый живет благодаря своим иллюзиям. Надо поменьше думать о смысле жизни. А просто жить как чувствуешь. Я больше не размышляю о смерти, о загробной жизни, о Боге. К чему об этом думать и тратить своё время? Никому не дано узнать.
Да, мир несправедлив. Но можно просто сесть на задницу и расплакаться, постоянно жаловаться. А можно попытаться сыграть в эту игру!

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Меня другое интересует.
> А именно, как в каббале объясняется происхождение (существование) Зла?
> Я имею ввиду Зло в его классическом (настоящем) понимании, как нечто причиняющее людям страдание.
> Ну, например, насилие.


 Если коротко, то единственное зло -  Наш Эгоизм, который препятствует истинному виденью существующей реальности. Именно от него и исходят все страдания.




> Кажется... все устремленья наши... априори _тщетны_ к сожаленью... Мыслимо, так было задумано..


 Здесь как раз *устремления* или намерения важны! В первую очередь достигают не слова, цитаты или фразы.





> В К выводу пришли [они], что разного рода прозренья Истины — суть не боле чем психоз... галлюциноз и острый бред с религиозной темой... ^_^ Метафизическая интоксикация, разрушающая личность... Ну и все великие пророки древности [с точки зрения наших Товарищей] — страдали недугом личности — ища исцеленья в безумных фантазиях о том, что недоступно восприятью здравых, прочих... 
> «…Генеральная линия Партии» ясна...


 Шизотипики^_^





По всем прогнозам: экономическим, климатическим, политическим и социальным человечество прошло некий рубеж, за которым нет возврата.. Перед нами общая катастрофа, нынешний экономический кризис – ее первая ласточка. Затем – голод, эпидемии, и, разумеется, войны, ядерные. Экономисты, ученые, журналисты, люди искусства спрашивают, что можно сделать? Чем завтра накормить 6,5 млрд. человек? Как удержать отчаявшиеся массы от насилия, анархии, фашизма? Можно ли вообще спрыгнуть с этого поезда, несущегося в пропасть? Острые вопросы, претензии, сомнения, крик души – на все дает ответ, объяснение, доказательства и надежду каббалист, профессор Михаэль Лайтман в фильме* "Тайные связи"*


http://www.zoar.tv/%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%B...8F%D0%B7%D0%B8

----------


## TheRiddle

Я однажды тоже увидел видеозапись с этим бородатым дяденькой. И он меня действительно тронул, до глубины души. Начал взахлеб слушать все, о чем он говорит. Столько теории, столько обещаний, прямо рай, который ждет в конце. А потом увидел, как он начал рассказывать о всяких уровнях, концепциях, алгоритмах бла бла бла. Ничем не лучше того же "Трансерфинга реальности". Причем, трансерфинг и тот кажется более реалистичным, чем эта "наука о жизни". 

А все эти умные слова, решения проблем, "гениальные" откровения, о которых он говорит, тысячу раз обсуждались всякими "просветленными учителями". Обычная религия, которая должна напоить жаждущих очередной порцией обещаний. Неужели вы не замечаете абсурдности происходящего? Профессор учит нас жизни и рассказывает, что и как нужно делать? С чего все вообще взяли, что он прав? Почему вы не задаетесь вопросом, а откуда, собственно, пришли все его умозаключения? Что это за наука? Кто ее придумал? Почему мы должны верить людям, которые все это придумали? Ведь они такие же люди, как и мы! И в голове у них то же самое! С чего это вдруг они, кабалисты, выше всех остальных? О каком развитии идет речь? Куда развитие? С чего кто-то взял, что мы должны развиваться? Неужели эта концепция не похожа на стремление попасть в рай?

----------


## TheRiddle

Мир страдает. Людям плохо. Они хотят уйти от всего этого. Две тысячи лет назад умные священники уже придумали способ управлять ими - религия, которая обещает вечный рай. Ладненько, проехали.

Прошло время, появились атеисты, в церковь верит все меньше и меньше народу. Люди стали современными, умными, у них появилось современное мышление. Сказки о каком-то боге ими уже не воспринимаются всерьез. Что же делать? Ответ прост: завернуть всё те же концепции в более современную оболочку. Заменить "вечный рай" стремлением к развитию, бога - высшим существованием, молитвы и религиозные обряды - алгоритмами и путем к просветлению. Слова разные - смысл один. И заключается он в том, чтобы убежать от реальности.

Заменить концепцию ужасного мира концепцией стремления к развитию - это сработает в любом случае. Сработало две тысячи лет назад - сработает и сегодня. Люди не меняются. Через сто тысяч лет все будет так же. 

И пишу я это не для тех, кто уже погрузился во всю эту философию, начал "путь к развитию" и т.д. Любой ответ таких людей очевиден. Это как говорить религиозным фанатикам, что бога нет. Просто захотелось высказаться. Быть может, кто-то задумается.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> о которых он говорит, тысячу раз обсуждались всякими "просветленными учителями".  С чего все вообще взяли, что он прав? Почему вы не задаетесь вопросом, а откуда, собственно, пришли все его умозаключения? Что это за наука?


 Я Вам по секрету скажу - поскольку "гениальные" откровения, о которых он говорит, тысячу раз обсуждались всякими "просветленными учителями", а некоторые  "просветленные учителя"  даже  вскользь упоминали именно эту  "науку о жизни".  

Если хотите знать какие именно, то лучше в Лс.

А вообще Вы обязаны все подвергать сомнению, как гласит каббала - "Человек учится исключительно там, где желает его сердце"

Кстати мне очень нравится, как Вы размышляете и задаете вопросы, можно оставаться уверенным, что на религию вы точно не попадетесь)




> Неужели вы не замечаете абсурдности происходящего?


 Замечаю, поэтому и пишу.

----------


## TheRiddle

Представьте, что люди забыли язык. Нет больше слов. Вообще. Никаких обсуждений. Никаких наук. Что останется? А останется то, что есть на самом деле. Все остальное будет домыслами. И это факт, который невозможно опровергнуть. 

Просветление, стремление к развитию, познание, обучение - просто слова. Обычные слова. Если их не будет, будет ли существовать стремление или просветление? Нет! А если не будет, значит, все это зависит от слов. А если это зависит от слов, которых может и не быть, о какой истинности идет речь? А если это не истинно - зачем вообще забивать этим голову? Истинно то, что невозможно подвергнуть сомнениям. А сомнениям можно подвергнуть все, что соткано из слов и мыслей.

----------


## TheRiddle

Видите? Я не прошу вас копаться в науках, залезать глубоко в концепции и мысли. Я лишь прошу посмотреть на весь этот муравейник со стороны. И увидеть, что это просто очередной муравейник, коих тысячи по всему миру.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Мир страдает. Людям плохо. Они хотят уйти от всего этого. Две тысячи лет назад умные священники уже придумали способ управлять ими - религия, которая обещает вечный рай. Ладненько, проехали.
> 
> Прошло время, появились атеисты, в церковь верит все меньше и меньше народу. Люди стали современными, умными, у них появилось современное мышление. Сказки о каком-то боге ими уже не воспринимаются всерьез. Что же делать? Ответ прост: завернуть всё те же концепции в более современную оболочку. Заменить "вечный рай" стремлением к развитию, бога - высшим существованием, молитвы и религиозные обряды - алгоритмами и путем к просветлению. Слова разные - смысл один. И заключается он в том, чтобы убежать от реальности.
> 
> Заменить концепцию ужасного мира концепцией стремления к развитию - это сработает в любом случае. Сработало две тысячи лет назад - сработает и сегодня. Люди не меняются. Через сто тысяч лет все будет так же. 
> 
> И пишу я это не для тех, кто уже погрузился во всю эту философию, начал "путь к развитию" и т.д. Любой ответ таких людей очевиден. Это как говорить религиозным фанатикам, что бога нет. Просто захотелось высказаться. Быть может, кто-то задумается.


 Согласен с каждым вашим словом. Поразительно. 
Я уже начинаю подозревать, кто Ваш наставник))

Пишите почаще, у вас просто талант к точным,  ясным, четким и острым изъяснениям!!
Действительно Очень надеюсь, что к Вам прислушаются!

А разрешение сомнений, - это уже каждый сам ищет согласованность в своем сердце и разуме.

----------


## TheRiddle

Поделитесь своими подозрениями :Smile:  Интересно узнать, кто мой наставник  :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Видите? Я не прошу вас копаться в науках, залезать глубоко в концепции и мысли. Я лишь прошу посмотреть на весь этот муравейник со стороны. И увидеть, что это просто очередной муравейник, коих тысячи по всему миру.
> 
> Просветление, стремление к развитию, познание, обучение - просто слова. Обычные слова. Если их не будет, будет ли существовать стремление или просветление? Нет! А если не будет, значит, все это зависит от слов. А если это зависит от слов, которых может и не быть, о какой истинности идет речь? А если это не истинно - зачем вообще забивать этим голову? Истинно то, что невозможно подвергнуть сомнениям. А сомнениям можно подвергнуть все, что соткано из слов и мыслей.


 Теперь у меня уже практически не осталось никаких сомнений:
Он был)) действительно крутым просветленным, очень зачитывался им в свое время.

----------


## TheRiddle

О ком вы говорите? :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Поделитесь своими подозрениями Интересно узнать, кто мой наставник


 Ок, только чуть позже :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> Представьте, что люди забыли язык. Нет больше слов. Вообще. Никаких обсуждений. Никаких наук. Что останется? А останется то, что есть на самом деле. Все остальное будет домыслами. И это факт, который невозможно опровергнуть.


 а что останется , если не будет слов-мыслей ?
в чем заключается этот факт , который не опровергнуть?



> Истинно то, что невозможно подвергнуть сомнениям.


 эти слова говорят , что истины нет вообще.
соответственно верным становится обратное изречение :
истинно только то , что вызывает сомнения.

----------


## TheRiddle

1. Попробуйте сами остановить свои мысли и осмотреться по сторонам. Хотя бы в течение нескольких секунд. Без слов и мыслей есть весь остальной мир. И этот факт невозможно опровергнуть. Ведь опровержение само по себе является мыслью, словом. 

2. Истинно то, что невозможно подвергнуть сомнениям. Как я уже сказал до этого, сомнения или опровержения - это слова, мысли. А без слов и мыслей есть весь остальной мир. Следовательно - весь остальной мир и есть истина.

Ведь все проблемы, все страдания, все мировоззрения, религии, точки зрения, суждения, выводы - все это существует только в нашей голове, в виде мыслей, слов. А снаружи есть только наши тела, которые живут в этом мире. И снаружи нет никаких слов и мыслей. Их невозможно пощупать. 

Страхи не засунешь в карман, страдания не подержишь в руке, выводы и суждения не лежат где-нибудь на полочке в вашем доме. Они находятся только внутри. В виде мыслей и слов. А если слов и мыслей нет - есть просто то, что есть, весь остальной мир. И он бесконечен. Я даже не стану называть его прекрасным или огромным, потому что это тоже слова. Каждое слово сужает наш обзор и мы видим только его. А весь остальной мир оказывается упущенным. Но, как только мы отвлекаемся от мыслей и слов - сразу же ощущаем полноту жизни. Там нет только радости или несчастья, боли или блаженства. Там есть мир. Весь. Целиком.

----------


## TheRiddle

Я хоть и не особо вникаю во всякие религии или учения, но все же мне запомнилось одно интересное слово - Дао. Оно очень удивительное, ведь я не могу его ни с чем связать, отождествить, объяснить, охарактеризовать. Дао, которое может быть названо - не есть Дао. Дао, которое можно увидеть или объяснить - тоже не Дао. Дао - это мир.

Вообще, абсурдно, если подумать. Слова являются частью этого мира. Маленькой частичкой. Как можно брать и характеризовать ими мир? Ведь они являются его частью. Это как пытаться охарактеризовать человека по его ресничке, не зная при этом об остальных частях тела. И даже не зная, что существует что-то кроме реснички. Чтобы охарактеризовать мир, нужно находиться вне его, нужно иметь мышление, которое находится не в этом мире. А находясь внутри мира, можно лишь смотреть на его содержимое. Пытаться же охарактеризовать мир его содержимым - это нереально, абсурдно.

----------


## trypo

это такая ломкая философия , что капец.

весь остальной мир - тоже слово , тоже мысль.
все , что есть в мире , имеет свое слово.
все - есть слово.
есть только слово.

про сомнения это гораздо сложнее , чем отсутствие суждений.
я могу сомневаться в окружающем мире.
я в него не вписываюсь.
я сомневаюсь , что он существует.
для меня он ЛОЖНЫЙ , без моего участия.
я истинен , все остальное сомнительно.

пс. мне дао всегда имело одно значение - знание.

----------


## TheRiddle

С чего вы взяли, что весь остальной мир - слово и мысль? По вашему дети рождаясь знают слова и умеют мыслить? Вы хоть немного помните себя в шесть месяцев? В год? В два года? Я вот себя помню лет с четырех или пяти. А до этого я попросту не знал языка. Я вообще не мыслил. Есть только визуальная память, как игрушки туда сюда перемещал и все. И что же, мира тогда не существовало? Существовал! Без слов и мыслей. Опять же, мысли и слова - это просто информация, которая записывается в нашей голове. Они - лишь часть этого мира, песчинки.

Вы пытаетесь отвечать словами, судите мир при помощи слов. А попытайтесь сделать это без слов. Просто остановитесь на секунду, глубоко вдохните и оглянитесь по сторонам, без мыслей и слов. Разве вокруг ничего не существует? Разве обязательно нужны мысли или слова, чтобы вы увидели свою комнату, свой дом, других людей, других существ? Нет, они не нужны. Значит - весь остальной мир не является словом и мыслью.

----------


## trypo

во-первых, дети , естественно мыслят .
причем в первые года мыслят настолько ясно , насколько ни один взрослый попросту не способен.
мыслят образами , категориями , эмоциями - не суть важно , но мыслят.
там мозговая активность просто зашкаливает.

а во-вторых , есть такие категории слово-звук и слово-смысл .
естественно , можно отбросить слова , которые мы произносим , и которыми мыслим - это просто звуки ,
но если брать само слово , отдельно от человека - выйдет слово-смысл , его отбросить невозможно.
это основа познания , основа опыта , основа выражения.

суть мира - выразить себя в нем , посредством познания.
получить опыт своего пребывания в мире через взаимодействие.
выразить значит определить себя и определить все остальное через определение себя.
выражение - отождествление значением.
содержанием.
смыслом.
суть слова - его смысл.

отдельно взятого мира не существует - это фикция фантазеров.
мир - это ваше определение себя посредством слова-смысла.
нету такого положения , как посмотреть на мир со стороны - это удел мертвых.
живые выражают себя познанием через определение.

слово-смысл - есть основа всего. смысл - основа слова. смысл- мысль. определение. жизнь.
все остальное не имеет в миру отношения.
мир - это слово , доступное только живым.

----------


## TheRiddle

Вы расписали очень красиво. Про необходимость получения опыта, выражение себя в мире, и все остальное. Но есть только один вопрос: "А с чего вы взяли все это?" Кто сказал, что мы нуждаемся в опыте? Что такое опыт? Откуда взялось это слово? Я его не придумывал. Я не знаю, что оно означает. Я могу только почитать словарь. Но опять же, почему все это именно так? С чего вы взяли, что я должен себя выражать в этом мире? Что я должен его познавать? С чего вообще я должен что-то делать? Кроме того, что требует от меня природа? Я должен есть, пить, спать, быть в тепле. И это все. А остальное - домыслы. Разве вы не согласны? Объясните мне, если можно. Быть может, я думаю в неправильном направлении.

----------


## TheRiddle

Откуда вообще взялись все эти концепции, слова, логические цепочки? Откуда взялись эти мысли о мире? Откуда взялось само понятие "мир", "вечность", "слово", "мысль"? Откуда взялись эти слова, о которых мы говорим? Откуда взялось слово "мысль"? Я это не знаю. И я не понимаю их смысла. Я лишь воспринимаю их, как данность. И откуда взялось даже слово "смысл" или "данность"? Откуда взялись все слова? Ведь я не знал их раньше. И не думал об этом всем. Значит, этого для меня не существовало. А значит, слова существуют сами по себе. Они могут и не существовать. И все будет в порядке.

----------


## Unity

*торжественно склоняясь в куртуазнейшем поклоне* *Riddle*, Вы поняли, о, просветлённый Мастер!.. Вы смогли _понять, увидеть Сердцем_!.. 
Об одном молю: никогда не бойтесь говорить!.. Этим знанием стоит поделиться с миром... 
Вы так излагаете... 
Это получается у Вас во стократ изящнее прежних моих происков...

----------


## Unity

P.S. Иногда так хочется... попросту признаться в Любви!.. ^_^ Нет, не плотской, не «…Одной-единственной» (аки в случае с Половинкой, Парой) — но просто в... дружеской мега_симпатии — кою как-то иначе, нежель как «…Любовь», так сложно мне, слепому, описать... 
Чувство яркое, как рождение сверхновой; глубокое, словно бы бездонная космическая тьма; высокое, словно те метафизические «…Небеса», послужившие «нулевой точкой»/«стартом» ныне нам известного Большого Взрыва, дня рожденья всея Мироздания... ^_^ 
Чувство это — вне пола, вне гендера, вне биологически обусловленного репродуктивного инстинкта... Просто чувство... 
Я Люблю Тебя... Как душа может любить иную душу... «…Просто так» — вместе с тем, _так_, что, дай лишь этому порыву где-то глубоко внутри произрасти, в случае необходимости за эту душу можно было бы отдать и даже жизнь свою... 
Странно и прекрасно это!.. ^_^ 
Видеть лучики... чего-то _Божественного_... в людях _рядом_... Пусть и «…По Сети»... 
P.P.S. Адресовано трём душам форума...

----------


## TheRiddle

*Unity*, вы пишете очень красиво! Удивительно, но читая Ваши слова, я абсолютно не цепляюсь за них, как происходит во всех остальных случаях. Ощущение, будто лечу вместе с ними. И понимаю их, принимаю, верю и чувствую, что это самая настоящая истина... Весь мир на секунду отступает в сторону, а за ним - бесконечность. Такая пустая и такая заполненная... Как ночное небо...

----------


## trypo

> А значит, слова существуют сами по себе. Они могут и не существовать. И все будет в порядке.


 это не про человека написано , или же
не про человека разумного.
для обычного , разумного человека отсутствие слов в том смысле , который был приведен - не жизнеспособно.
это смерть разума и смерть жизни.

возможно , вы в каких-то других измерениях обитаете , но разуму необходим смысл для деятельности ,
для анализа. 
без него разум погибает , происходит сумасшествие. это , конечно же , тоже форма жизни , но не естественный предел мечтаний.

я понимаю , что есть оковы разума , и что они ограничат развитие рано или поздно.
так  же я понимаю , что есть люди , способные их преодолеть.
но также стоит понимать , что язык , на котором говорят они , и язык обычного разумного человека ( пусть даже это будет серая масса) не имеют точек соприкосновения.
я никогда не услышу те слова , что они произносят , потому что они неразумны.

порядок , приведенный в цитате , определяется только лишь изнутри ,
а нутро у всех разное.
концептуальное.

----------


## TheRiddle

Я не прошу полностью убрать слова. Это невозможно. Я лишь говорю о том, что слова - это лишь малая часть жизни. И что не обязательно на них зацикливаться. Не нужно постоянно думать. Вот простейший пример: просмотр фильма. Можно сидеть и постоянно думать об игре актеров, об ошибках в сценарии, о качестве спецэффектов, а потом писать рецензию. А можно просто сесть, расслабиться и наслаждаться происходящим на экране. И не выносить суждений. Я к примеру, никогда не оцениваю фильмы. Я лишь делю их на те, которые я могу смотреть и на те, которые просто невыносимо видеть и слышать.  Вот такой простой пример. И так можно относиться ко всей остальной жизни. Разве нет?

----------


## TheRiddle

Это очень сложно. У меня пока получается не думать минут 5-10, а потом работа, рутина, водоворот мыслей и опять стараюсь остановиться. Становится легче с каждым днем. Но нужно продолжать.

----------


## trypo

ты противоречишь сам себе : то слова убрать возможно и мир не рухнет , то слова убрать невозможно.
потом перескакиваешь на медитацию , которая просто концентрация на пустоте.
эти скачки не отслеживаемы.

ну и главное заблуждение :
убрать слова - это бессмыслица , действие , которое не имеет значения.
оно идет гораздо глубже :
слова - это просто обертка смысла , они не имеют ценности , всего лишь способ выражения ,
так же как мысли , эмоции и любые другие.
ты просишь убрать смысл (содержание).
ты говоришь , что все существует само по себе , без наполнения , без смысла , без сути -
это невозможно осознать разумом.
чтобы убрать ТАКОЙ смысл , необходимо убрать разум ,
а эта концепция за пределами опыта человеческой жизни.

я не знаю , какая у тебя вера , но если принять еще одно допущение :
что мы рождаемся не просто так , а ради чего-то ( не важно чего именно ) .
это будет означать , что мы добровольно налагаем на себя рамки человеческой жизни ,
и рамки разума в том числе , ради достижения СМЫСЛА существования.

это значит , что цели достижимы , только при условии , что смысл и суть - реальны .
это заданные правила игры , основы мироздания , без которых мир попросту рухнет.

*бессмысленно приходить в жизнь* , имеющую заданные ограничения ,
ту же смерть , для примера , которую нельзя отменить , 
и не важно , знал ты , что такое смерть , или не знал , понимал или не понимал - она неизбежна ,
её нельзя отменить , 
как и нельзя отменить смысл и суть , которые обернуты в слова , В РАМКАХ человеческой жизни ,
*чтобы выйти за её пределы* .

для этого ни к чему было бы рождаться.

----------


## TheRiddle

Я говорил, что если бы слов не было - мир бы не рухнул. Но убрать их из головы самостоятельно не получится. Избавиться от них нельзя. Даже с точки зрения логики здесь все понятно. А все остальное, что вы написали - просто различные слова, концепции. Медитация, вера, рождение, смысл, разум, эмоции, мысли - если говорить об этом, можно целые книги написать. Но это просто копание в различных концепциях. Ничего более. Впервые открыв глаза, мы вообще ничего не знали. Всему, что мы знаем о "жизни" нас научили люди, которых научили другие люди. И никто еще не выбирался в живом состоянии за пределы этого "мира" или "жизни". Поэтому, абсолютно все, что мы можем знать - это догадки. Проще говоря - игра. Нам интересно вешать на все ярлыки, разбираться, что к чему. 

Но я говорю о том, что не обязательно все время думать. Не обязательно говорить. Не обязательно копаться во всей той информации, которая есть в голове. Вы все время уходите в сторону от этого, пытаетесь найти противоречия, пишете много всего о разных вещах. Но ведь я лишь говорю об остановке мыслей. А вы наоборот - копаетесь в ваших мыслях и составляете из них очередной ответ.

Никакой медитации, никакой веры, никакого учения - все это тоже слова и мысли. Медитация - слово. Медитирующие люди занимаются медитацией. И это их якобы успокаивает. Но для этого они делают усилие. Это работа. Ум отвлекается на это занятие. Точно так же обстоят дела с верой или учением. Но я говорю про отсутствие ЛЮБЫХ мыслей. Для этого не требуется усилие. Это просто привычка постоянно думать. И от нее хочется избавиться. Но чем сильнее стараешься - тем сложнее двигаться дальше. От одной ловушки ума переходишь к другой. И только в редчайшие моменты получается действительно остановиться, прекратить этот водоворот слов и мыслей в голове. И тогда ощущается или осознается (тоже слова), то, что невозможно описать словами. Можно лишь попытаться описать. Чем я сейчас и занимаюсь...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> И только в редчайшие моменты получается действительно остановиться, прекратить этот водоворот слов и мыслей в голове. И тогда


 «Наблюдающий становится наблюдаемым»   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Для этого не требуется усилие. Но чем сильнее стараешься - тем сложнее двигаться дальше. От одной ловушки ума переходишь к другой.


 Как же четко вы все подметили, восприняли  и описали!
Браво!
 Думаю, *Unity* со мной согласится!

----------


## TheRiddle

Попытка объяснить "и тогда" словами - очередная ловушка) Любая мысль об этом - ловушка. Поэтому невозможно как-то описать это. Это не ощущение, не мысль, не слово, не чувство. Даже не сознание. Ведь все это - слова, которые мы услышали и заучили. Нет наблюдаемого, нет наблюдающего. Но я не говорю, что ничего нет. Напротив. Есть все. Все сразу. Без мыслей и слов. Когда стоишь и смотришь, к примеру, на ночное небо, закат или рассвет. В этот момент одновременно нет ничего и есть все. Ты ни на чем не акцентируешь внимание и одновременно ничего не упускаешь. Ни за что не цепляешься и ничто не может зацепить тебя. Ты есть и тебя нет. Ты видишь все и все видит тебя. Ум подумает, что это невозможно. И в этот самый момент, пытаясь решить эту головоломку, он впервые замолчит... И все эти "загадки" станут такими легкими, простыми. На лице появится улыбка, внутри не будет беспокойства и покоя, радости и печали, наслаждения и боли...

Жаль длится это лишь несколько минут или даже секунд. "Твоя жизнь" снова захлестывает, наполняет тело, ты глубоко вздыхаешь и идешь заниматься повседневными делами. Но вся эта "ужасная жизнь" уже не давит так сильно. Ведь память о том переживании, о том, что все может быть совершенно другим, более простым, практически сказочным, не позволит окунуться во все эти страдания с головой. А значит, есть возможность вернуться обратно в этот рай, пускай даже и на одну минутку. Тем более, что с каждым разом получается все лучше и лучше, без усилий, без желаний и надежд, само по себе.

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, вы пишете очень красиво! Удивительно, но читая Ваши слова, я абсолютно не цепляюсь за них, как происходит во всех остальных случаях. Ощущение, будто лечу вместе с ними. И понимаю их, принимаю, верю и чувствую, что это самая настоящая истина... Весь мир на секунду отступает в сторону, а за ним - бесконечность. Такая пустая и такая заполненная... Как ночное небо...


 Пусть это и прозвучит абсурдно, полагаю, но... меня учили _«петь» посредством слов_!.. Говорить затем, чтобы «выключить мышление» у любимых Слушателей, даровав Им шанс соприкоснуться с... Тишиной _внутри_... 
На _это_ завсегда были направлены все те «художественные произведения». 
Ну а Истина... Да кому Она нужна, если откровенно? ^_^ Избранному кругу устремляющихся к Ней... 
Истина в теории, в словах... в произведениях была вовсе ведь не главным... Всё было затем, чтобы, читая, люди умолкали... познавая Истину во практике... в ощущении и наяву... 
Это уловка... Говорить... 
Нарушаю тишину, силясь её подчеркнуть... 
Лгу «…О Истине», силясь передать Великое жалкими словами — чтобы люди... также _сами_ приобщились к _этому_ — и в будущем не был потребен им Орфей, поэт... ^_^ Белая ворона, беспрестанно каркающая... ...

----------


## Unity

P.S. По поводу всех тех _слов_, звучавших вчера, — аз обожаю вас, _Собратья_!.. 
Вы смогли понять, Вы сумели... прикоснуться к Истине!.. ^_^ 
Как же нам поведать обо _этом_ прочим? Кто же сможет нас понять?..

----------


## TheRiddle

Понять сможет каждый. Мы ведь такие же, как и все. Вот только разница в том, что мы пытаемся выходить за пределы слов, смотрим, на что они указывают. И хотя не всегда получается, те маленькие результаты стоят того, чтобы ради них пытаться. 
Но просто прочитав слова и попытавшись отыскать в них логику, никто ничего не поймет. Ведь мы ничего не доказываем, никого не учим, ничего не требуем. Те слова - лишь указатели. Ведь передать то состояние простыми буквами невозможно. Остается лишь пытаться указывать дорогу. 

Я вот подумал, как было бы классно, если бы люди общались не звуками, жестами или картинками, а чувствами, ощущениями, обменивались бы состояниями. Ведь тогда веселый человек мог бы подойти к грустному и практически без усилий облегчить его страдания. Точно так же, грустный человек мог бы без слов поведать остальным, почему ему грустно, и его бы все поняли. Говорят, что речь - это вершина эволюции. Что именно благодаря ней мы "высшие существа" на этой планете. Но мне кажется, что это совершенно не так.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Оушен и досюда с пагеса добрался.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Оушен и досюда с пагеса добрался.


 ))
Привет. 
Как  вы там поживаете?

----------


## Unity

> Понять сможет каждый. Мы ведь такие же, как и все. Вот только разница в том, что мы пытаемся выходить за пределы слов, смотрим, на что они указывают. И хотя не всегда получается, те маленькие результаты стоят того, чтобы ради них пытаться.


 Людей, сумевших реализовать потенциал, _заложенный в всех нас_, называют гениями, буддами, святыми... Хотя все мы одинаковы: в ком-то будда пробудился, ну а в ком-то — нет... ^_^ 
Всему своё время. Метафорически, в каждом семечке — цветок... Нужно только время, чтобы мы его увидели. В тепличных условиях, наверное, рост идёт быстрее, эффективнее; в некоторых же обстоятельствах мы и вовсе не растём, только вянем попросту... 
Осознанность — та, иносказательно, _вода_, коя нам нужна, чтобы поскорее _вырасти_ — прекрасным цветком... 



> Но просто прочитав слова и попытавшись отыскать в них логику, никто ничего не поймет. Ведь мы ничего не доказываем, никого не учим, ничего не требуем. Те слова - лишь указатели. Ведь передать то состояние простыми буквами невозможно. Остается лишь пытаться указывать дорогу.


 Всё верно!.. Я лишь пытался попросту «красиво говорить» — чтобы зачитывались — ибо Красота — то, что ввергает всех нас в _истинное состояние_!.. ^_^ Чистого познания... Восприятья истого, не замутнённого и неомрачённого ничем!
Так, завороженные красотою облика мелькающих на улице незнакомца или незнакомки, мы... _постигаем Истину_... Малый Оной мимолётный проблеск — и прохожий человек — лишь «ворота» этому... Состоянью Постиженья Истины, наслажденья Истиной... 
Впрочем, лишь _слова_... Потоки энергии, попросту волнующие воздух... наши души чрез него... 



> Я вот подумал, как было бы классно, если бы люди общались не звуками, жестами или картинками, а чувствами, ощущениями, обменивались бы состояниями. Ведь тогда веселый человек мог бы подойти к грустному и практически без усилий облегчить его страдания. Точно так же, грустный человек мог бы без слов поведать остальным, почему ему грустно, и его бы все поняли. Говорят, что речь - это вершина эволюции. Что именно благодаря ней мы "высшие существа" на этой планете. Но мне кажется, что это совершенно не так.


 Да, это так... Нам критически не достаёт осознанности. Если же присутствует она — «идеальное общение», только что описанное Вами, без тени сомнения, _возможно_ — и даже _естественно_! ^_^ Человек может «читать» иных — на уровне души, переживания. Чистая эмпатия, истинное единение, способность не просто чувствовать других — но... _чувствовать иными как собой_...

----------


## TheRiddle

Все чаще и чаще стал замечать, что не могу просто взять и остановиться. Все время надо что-то делать, о чем-то думать, что-то планировать. А просто сесть и посидеть - невероятно сложно. Куда-то тянет, что-то давит, что-то мешает. И просто остановившись посреди комнаты, как вкопанный, осматриваешься вокруг и не понимаешь, что происходит. А что, вообще, происходит? Что это все? Вообще все. Почему все именно так? Для чего это все? Почему я делаю то, что делаю? Почему я мечтаю о том, о чем мечтаю? И от всех этих вопросов ты как будто растворяешься.

Кто сказал, что нам нужно вообще что-то делать? Кроме минимальных процедур, направленных на поддержание жизни в организме. Еда, вода, сон - это то, что действительно нужно делать. А все остальное? Реализация, поиск, осуществление желаний, получение результатов и мое самое любимое "бери от жизни все, ведь она одна". Что это за слова? Откуда они взялись в голове? Почему я должен следовать за ними? Ответа нет. Что это значит? А значит это то, что нет никаких "должен" и "нужно". От всех этих нужностей и должностей внутри становится так неуютно, появляется сдавленность.

Хороший пример - работа. Просыпаясь утром я каждый раз вспоминаю о том, что мне сегодня нужно делать работу. И мир сразу становится серым, внутри появляется тяжесть, дыхание сдавленное, руки опускатся. А все потому, что работать "нужно", работать "должен". 

А вот сегодня проснулся и попробовал отпустить эти слова. И просто начал работать. Без слов и мыслей. "На автопилоте". И что же? Никаких проблем не возникло в принципе. Легкость, свежесть, даже практически радость. И только где-то там, сзади, на фоне, играет старая пластинка и чувствуются отголоски прежних состояний. И присутствует небольшой страх, как у странника, который не знает, что его ждет дальше в его путешествии...

----------


## trypo

бесполезно это все :
выходить за рамки -
смерть все равно уничтожит любые труды.
возможно , назову это мерцанием сердец , и может явить собою ясную дорожку жизненного пути ,
но толку то нет.
результат один - смерть тела.
если и есть развитие после , то оно никак не зависит от жизни в человеческом теле.
осознал ты истину , нашел себя , обрел единение - это все не важно .
смерть уничтожит все достижения :
после смерти они потеряют смысл , поскольку они ПРИЖИЗНЕННЫ.
это факт. непреложный.
так и какая разница , как ты жил , чего добился , если единственное истинное мерило каждой жизни - её срок ?
все остальное - вода.

можно конечно поласкать себя гениальностью , просветленностью , способностью слышать дыхание небес ,
это ничего не изменит.
главная черта человека - его смертность.
она равняет всех - великих и убогих.

я человек , и я умру. и это не суждение.

----------


## TheRiddle

Чистейшая правда. Но в ваших словах чувствуется сопротивление всему этому. Будто вы знаете все это, но при этом противитесь. Все умрут. И так будет всегда. Через тысячу лет все будет совершенно по-другому. Через миллион лет тем более. И так до бесконечности. В таком случае, разве все это не является просто частью существования? Пускай будет смерть. Пускай она все уничтожает, смывает, как вода. А то, что человек ничего не оставляет после себя, кроме воспоминаний, которые тоже пропадут, тоже нормально. Мы приходим сюда, не имея совершенно ничего. И не нуждаясь ни в чем. Нуждается только наше тело, организм. А когда он закончит свой жизненный цикл, мы так же и уйдем, не имея совершенно ничего. А если мы что-то и приобретаем, оно навсегда остается с нами. Иначе, к чему все это? Так что, в этом плане полный порядок.

----------


## Unity

*Riddle*, Вы опять правы!.. ^_^ Радуюсь за Вас, молча восхищаясь Вашим _ростом_... ростом прямо на глазах.



> бесполезно это все :
>  выходить за рамки -
>  смерть все равно уничтожит любые труды.


 Присмотритесь повнимательнее — _это_ попросту _идея в Вашей голове_ — ничего более, не «…Истина»!..



> возможно , назову это мерцанием сердец , и может явить собою ясную дорожку жизненного пути ,
>  но толку то нет.
>  результат один - смерть тела.
>  если и есть развитие после , то оно никак не зависит от жизни в человеческом теле.


 Ну и вновь — это концепции, системы мысли, ну и — слова этого не убоюсь — даже _философия_, созданная Вами, Вашим же умом, непреклонной Вашей верой в «истинность» Вами же измышленного...



> осознал ты истину , нашел себя , обрел единение - это все не важно .
>  смерть уничтожит все достижения :


 Ну а что, если это всё-таки важно — ну и смерть послужит попросту «рождением» к _настоящей жизни_ в неком совершенно новом мире, имеющем мало общего с ставшей столь привычной нам «реальностью»?



> так и какая разница , как ты жил , чего добился , если единственное истинное мерило каждой жизни - её срок ?
>  все остальное - вода.


 Кто-то за год иль пару-тройку лет может достичь того, чего иной достичь не сможет _за всю жизнь_ — это касается всего, единой подлинной любви, образования, карьеры, власти, денег. Ну и где же мера? Обо чём же может нам поведать просто срок, отрезок времени? Кто-то, будучи ребёнком, мудр не по годам; некто, седины достигнув, остаётся, извините, инфантильнейшим слепцом. Ну и что же возраст?
P.S. Эта странная «игра в слова», без конца звенящие в нашей голове, временно оглохшей & ослепшей ко всему _реальному_, окружающему нас — рождает эмоции, скучное и серое наше бытие мигом озаряя радужным сиянием...
Но это мышление — ложь самому себе — во всём. Суть _сон_. Странный, восхитительный, захватывающий; триллер & блокбастер!.. Подмена _реальности_ осколками прежних своих опытов, обобщённых, смазанных, деградировавших к _слову_, представлению, символу, понятию, концепции, идее «…О чём-либо (нужное вписать)»...
Всё это ненастоящее...
Истая действительность — вечно с нами рядом...
Только кто увидит?
Для чего стремиться к этому — к «…Пробужденью с Матрицы»?.. Там легко, комфортно; ты — словно бы рыба в воде, будто птица в небе — в боли и страдании...
Когда _сновиденье_ кончится — боль также уйдёт. Мысли «…Обо СУ», ею вдохновлённые...
Главное, _научиться видеть_... сердцем...

----------


## trypo

> Мы приходим сюда, не имея совершенно ничего. *И не нуждаясь ни в чем*. Нуждается только наше тело, организм. А когда он закончит свой жизненный цикл, мы так же и уйдем, не имея совершенно ничего. А если мы что-то и приобретаем, оно навсегда остается с нами. *Иначе, к чему все это?* Так что, в этом плане полный порядок.


 явное противоречие :
если ни в чем не нуждаемся , помимо нужд огранизма , значит и ни к чему все это. жизнь пуста.
смысл жизни - это явная потребность.
ты пишешь о чистом созерцании без суждений-мыслей - это тоже потребность , интерес , желание.
это и есть "нуждание в чем-то" .

также нужно провести черту - жизненные достижения возможны ТОЛЬКО внутри жизни.
они не остаются багажом после смерти , так как там нету условий применимости - ЖИЗНЕсуществования.
я не понимаю , что тут может быть не ясного:
 жизнь уникальна - опыт уникален жизнью , в отсутствии условий жизни ничего этого не существует , не имеет возможностей для использования.

и еще одна черта - оценка истинности , которая опять же ТОЛЬКО прижизненна.
нету истинности жизни за пределами жизни - там другие критерии.
и по твоим же словам любая оценка - существует отдельно от жизни , надуманна.
тогда и чистый путь единения , который ты выделяешь , точно такое же суждение -
вне жизни , вне чистоты - фальш.
конечно , тогда и любой другой путь (допустим путь разумности) точно такая же фальш от суждений.
но это же и равняет любой другой путь с твоим чистым , если отбросить суждения.

а значит и любой путь - истинный.
преступление , пьянство , святость , безразличие , любовь , свет - равны.
красота надуманна , вещее - пыль , свет - отражение.

единственное единение - единение опытом жизни .
который стирает смерть.

и в дополнение - конечное послание о "СУ-мыслях" - совершенно особенный вопрос.
мысли о су обособленны от любых других мыслей - противники жизни.
они не могут быть навязаны жизнью , неудачами , трагедиями - они вне жизни.
пришли изначально с чистотой рождения - запланированы.
суицидник , завершивший свое дело , приходит в жизнь только ради суицида.
изначально.

рядом с чистотой жизни (природы) всегда об руку идет чистота смерти ,
как РАВНАЯ.

----------


## TheRiddle

Вообще, мне кажется, что вся эта игра словами - просто еще одно развлечение для ума или мозга. Это же просто слова. Концепции. Логические цепочки. Когда-то всего этого в вашей голове не было. И в моей тоже. А сейчас эти слова просто кишат внутри. Ведь не забывайте, что слова и мысли - это лишь часть всего, что существует. Малюсенькая частичка. И если акцентировать внимание только на них - все остальное окажется упущенным. И отвечая на это, вы, скорее всего, опять сосредоточитесь на словах и попробуете привести аргументы. И при этом упустите все остальное. 

И вообще, слова были придуманы, чтобы при помощи звуков попытаться описать происходящее. Получается, что мы смотрим на ярлыки, а не на реальные вещи. Это как в магазине одежды смотреть только на ценник, а не на саму одежду. И судить об одежде по ее ценнику (цвет, размер, из чего сделан). Сама же одежда в этом случае окажется упущенной... Кажется, хороший пример... И если снять ценник с одежды, она не перестанет быть одеждой. Она вообще ничего не потеряет. И ничего не изменится. 

Поэтому, рассуждать можно до бесконечности. Философы тысячелетиями этим занимались. Тысячи книг были написаны на эту тему. И никто еще никогда ничего не изменил в этом мире. Ни один философ еще не достиг той цели, к которой шел. А все потому, что философы застряли в словах. И мусолят их в своей голове. И никогда не видят ничего дальше этих слов.

----------


## trypo

> И вообще, слова были придуманы, чтобы при помощи звуков попытаться описать происходящее. Получается, что мы смотрим на ярлыки, а не на реальные вещи. Это как в магазине одежды смотреть только на ценник, а не на саму одежду. И судить об одежде по ее ценнику (цвет, размер, из чего сделан). Сама же одежда в этом случае окажется упущенной... Кажется, хороший пример... И* если снять ценник с одежды*, она не перестанет быть одеждой. Она вообще ничего не потеряет. И *ничего не изменится*.


 изменится!!!
она *потеряет* оценку !

это изменение , не пустой звук - ты бросаешься ценностями.
даже если они надуманны - они оказывают влияние -
они явствуют.

это недооценка жизни , допустим быдло-жизни (если по примерам скакать) -
твоя жизнь - не мерило , твой путь - ТВОЙ !!!!

не бросайся ценностями других людей , даже если они иллюзорны - они определяют бесчисленные жизни.

дело не в философии , дело в качестве жизни - она всегда ЛИЧНАЯ !

----------


## TheRiddle

Опять вижу перед собой разные слова, которыми вы виртуозно жонглируете. Но это просто слова. Просто игра в слова. Мы с вами можем до бесконечности обмениваться ими. Но вы ничего не увидите кроме слов. Если снять ценник с одежды - совершенно ничего не изменится. Оценка никуда не денется :Smile:  Только вместо ценника мы будем оценивать одежду. Вы немного запутались или не поняли. Я говорил о том, что сейчас, оценивая одежду, мы смотрим только на ее ценник (это метафора, я не говорю про реальный поход в магазин). Но не видим саму одежду. А если убрать ценник, что останется? Одежда. И что мы будем оценивать? Одежду. То есть, мы будем видеть все остальное, а не только ценник. А зациклившись только на ценнике, мы видим только его, упуская все остальное. 

Оценка, ведь, зависит не от слов. Это скорее внутренний инстинкт. Мы, даже не умея разговаривать, не имея ни одной мысли в голове, понимаем, что нам хорошо, а что плохо. Разве нет?

----------


## TheRiddle

Если проще, то перебирая слова, путаясь в них, мусоля их в голове, мы видим только эти слова (ценник). А если глянуть дальше своего носа (слов), что мы увидим? Мы увидим все остальное! (одежду). И оценивать будем то, что реально происходит. Видеть будем то, что существует, а не то, что мы себе в голове нафантазировали. И тогда отпадет любое желание философствовать, искать смысл жизни (ведь смысл - это слово, на котором мы зациклились). Что такое смысл? Я вообще не понимаю, на что указывает это слово. Где смысл? Его можно в руке подержать? Его можно увидеть? Нет. Что такое смысл? Набор слов в голове, набор логических цепочек. И когда одна цепочка находит вокруг себя какое-то совпадение или соответствие, мы сразу думаем: "Ага! В этом есть смысл!". А когда этой цепочке не за что зацепиться, когда она не видит никаких соответствий - мы сидим в задумчивой позе, строим из себя философов и ищем смысл жизни. Я могу ошибаться. Я могу запутаться и не понимать, о чем пишу. Но могу и оказаться совершенно правым.

----------


## trypo

ладно , завернем в другую сторону -
"реально происходит" -  как суть вопроса.

есть положение , что реальности нет :
то , что ты называешь реальностью без границ - есть лишь то , что является реальностью для ТЕБЯ.

основа этого положения в том , что люди РАЗНЫЕ , даже если это слово не имеет смысла.
это свойство жизни - быть динамичной.

есть реалисты , есть фантазеры - это не просто слова-описания - это отношение к жизни по факту.
разница сводится к тому , что реальность индивидуальна.

даже , если ты не в состоянии понять существование иных реальностей , нежели твоя -
это не значит , что их нет.

я могу жить в своей фантазии , которая будет для меня реальней того мира , который ты называешь реальностью без слов , без оценки. 
сам факт жизни в фантазии обращает её в реальность своим свойством жизни.
место где я живу - сама жизнь.
в этом отношении потребности тела не имеют смысла , также как и зависимоть от окружающего "реального" мира.

твое отношение - мир объективен сам по себе ,
мое отношение  - мир субъективен в зависимости от конкретного человека.

правды нет - это , как ты говоришь , просто слово.

переходя к примерам , от одежды завернем к сумасшедшим :
возьмем множественную личность в одном человеке как медицинский факт -
неделимость мира уничтожается различным подходом одного и того же человека , в одном месте и теле , но с разными личностями .
ты можешь конечно опять за слова схватиться - давайте уберем личности , тогда останется сам "голый" мир , как он есть , но не выйдет так -
если убрать личности , мир исчезнет без субъекта со свойствами жизни.
реальность существует только в пределах жизни.
за её рамками мира не существует.
или же шизофрения , когда человек не осознает окружающий мир , имея уникальный взгляд со стороны.
опять таки пойдет условие , если убрать шизоидное отношение, останется мир сам по себе,
но не выйдет так - именно отношение делает мир живым на основе опыта.

реальность ЖИВАЯ - она существует только в пределах человеческой жизни :
ни до , ни после мы не состоянии её "разглядеть".
наши "глаза" - наш опыт жизни.

я вижу , и ты видишь , но видим мы только то , что делает нас такими , какие мы есть.
мы разные , мы видим разное , мы чувствуем жизнь по-разному , опыт жизни у нас совершенно не объективный. мы создаем свою жизнь согласно своему разумению или же каким другим начинаниям.
мы живем СВОЮ жизнь.
не существует реальности для всех - нас разделяет смерть.
как не существует жизни вне времени.

не существует объективного субъекта , как бы ты не вырывался за рамки смысла.
мои фантазии ничуть не менее реальны , нежели твоя жизнь без суждения -
самим фактом моей жизни в текущий момент.

ты не веришь моим фантазиям  , я не верю твоему миру без границ ,
но это ничего не меняет.
есть только рождение и смерть - все остальное дело наших рук.

----------


## TheRiddle

Полностью согласен. Существовать может абсолютно все. Ведь если мы об этом говорим, значит это существует. Мы физически не могли бы говорить о том, чего нет. Следовательно, оба наши взгляда правдивы.  Но, дело в том, что это лишь взгляды. Точки зрения. А что такое точка зрения? Это точка, на которую полностью направлено наше внимание. У каждого человека имеется своя точка этого зрения. Обуславливается эта точка прожитой жизнью, прожитыми событиями, переживаниями. Но это лишь малюсенькая точечка, как песчинка. Или как пиксель на мониторе. Представьте, что вместо всего монитора, вы постоянно вглядываетесь в маленький пиксель. Забавно? А ведь в жизни все так и есть.

Хотя, физически все люди одинаковы. Внутри у них все абсолютно такое же, что и у меня или у вас. Разными являются лишь формы. Мыслеформы, информация, которая находится в голове и т.д. 

Мир не зависит от нашего отношения к нему. Наше отношение может меняться по десять раз в день. Получается, что лишь мы зависим от своего отношения к чему-то. Один человек - оптимист, другой - пессимист. Они могут смотреть на одну и ту же вещь, но видеть ее по-разному. Но это не значит, что эта вещь для каждого разная. 

Получается, что сам "МИР"  является таким, какой он есть. А мы видим лишь то, что можем, сквозь свою точку зрения, сквозь свое мировоззрение. Но как же увидеть мир таким, каким он является? Мне кажется, что это возможно только, если остановить мышление, перестать смотреть на мир сквозь призму своего опыта, памяти, знаний, логических цепочек. Хотя бы на несколько секунд. Примерно к этому я и клонил с самого начала.

----------


## trypo

> Хотя, физически все люди одинаковы. Внутри у них все абсолютно такое же, что и у меня или у вас. 
> 
> Мир не зависит от нашего отношения к нему. Наше отношение может меняться по десять раз в день. Получается, что лишь мы зависим от своего отношения к чему-то. Один человек - оптимист, другой - пессимист. Они могут смотреть на одну и ту же вещь, но видеть ее по-разному. Но это не значит, что эта вещь для каждого разная. 
> 
> Получается, что сам "МИР"  является таким, каким он есть. А мы видим лишь то, что можем, сквозь свою точку зрения, сквозь свое мировоззрение. Но как же увидеть мир таким, каким он является? Мне кажется, что это возможно только, если остановить мышление, перестать смотреть на мир сквозь призму своего опыта, памяти, знаний, логических цепочек. Хотя бы на несколько секунд. Примерно к этому я и клонил с самого начала.


 разочарую наверно , но мы одинаковые лишь схематически ,
по сути мы разные вплоть до уровня атомов , не говоря уж о более сложных органах и связках.
то , что деревянный стул и деревянный стол сделаны из дерева , не делает их одинаковыми.
люди же невероятно разные - это принципиальное положение.

далее берем фразу "Они могут смотреть на одну и ту же вещь, но видеть ее по-разному. Но это не значит, что эта вещь для каждого разная"
очень мягко говоря, тут напрочь отсутствует логика -
вещь может быть разная только со стороны субъекта ,
нет сравнения без взаимодействия.
без отношения со стороны , допустим, солнце и муравей будут одним и тем же объектом :
никакой разницы , потому что никто её не увидит.

далее "Получается, что сам "МИР"  является таким, каким он есть" .
да я играюсь словами , потому что ты бросаешь их без содержания -
мир не является - но явствует и только тогда , когда его явствует отдельно взятый человек.
нету мира без отношения к нему - это таже самая фантазия.
предложенная условность "_остановить мышление, перестать смотреть на мир сквозь призму своего опыта, памяти, знаний, логических цепочек.остановить мышление, перестать смотреть на мир сквозь призму своего опыта, памяти, знаний, логических цепочек_" - всего лишь взгляд в рамках заданных условий .
ты не увидишь мир , как он есть - ты увидишь мир без личного отношения к нему - обезличенный мир.
это примерно тоже самое , что и снять очки - просто смена отношения с которым мир является (явствует) перед тобой.
явь (суть) - это ты сам.
не существует мира - существуешь только ты сам в текущий момент времени.

а поскольку существуешь ты , существует и та реальность , о которой ты говоришь ,
реальность без личного к ней подхода.

и поскольку существую я , существует и фантазия , которая реальней мира , в котром живет мое тело.
она и есть моя реальность.
реальность жизни.

----------


## TheRiddle

Хорошо. Ваши слова звучат, как утверждение. Тогда вопрос: а откуда вы знаете, что все именно так? Откуда вы знаете, что мы разные до уровня атомов? Откуда знаете все остальное? Ведь вы не предполагаете, а пишете так, словно уверены в этом. Как? Откуда уверенность? 

Все, о чем вы пишете - выглядит разумно. И хочется поверить. Но опять же, ответьте, откуда вы это знаете?

----------


## trypo

я верю.

----------


## TheRiddle

А на практике пробовали применять то, во что верите? Ведь даже люди, которые в бога верят, молятся там, благодать какую-то на себе ощущают :Smile:  Я вот тоже, ощущаю, что существую. Ощущаю, как в голове постоянно крутятся слова, образы, картинки, воспоминания, мысли, разные состояния. И стараюсь не цепляться за них. А когда получается просто остановиться и отдалиться от всего этого, появляется нечто. Я не могу назвать это ощущением. Можно сказать, что появляется ВСЕ. И в этот момент кажется, что ВСЕ возможно, ВСЕ реально, что нет никаких ограничений. И что единственное ограничение присутствует только в голове. А ВСЕ остальное - просто есть. И никто никогда не сможет его постигнуть. Ведь даже постижение является частью этого ВСЕГО. И я являюсь частью ВСЕГО. Вернее, даже неправильно говорить "частью", ведь ничто не является отделенным. Хотя и возникает иллюзия отделенности.

А у вас хоть что-то еще кроме веры есть? Ведь вера - это надежда на свою правоту? Или вы пишете "верю" в том смысле, что вы "ведаете" и "точно знаете"? Или вера - как вера в бога или вера в счастливое будущее?

----------


## trypo

ты увидел свое и веришь , что это "ВСЕ" реально .
я увидел свое и верю , что это реально.

совершенно не важно кто из нас прав , для веры это не имеет никакого значения -
меня никак не беспокоит , что ты не веришь мне , что ты веришь во что-то другое , что другие люди верят в свои убеждения .
у веры нету характеристики истинности , нету проявления в жизни , нету правды и смысла.
вера - это сила сама по себе.
без условий.
внутренняя свобода созидания мира.
того , который и есть та самая "истинная" реальность.

смысл всех моих посылов выше в том ,
что каждый человек - это целая вселенная , в которой свои законы , своя правда и порядок вещей.
ничто в окружающем мире не идет с нею в сравнение.
мы отделены и обособленны фактом конечности нашей жизни и опытом её проживания.

----------


## TheRiddle

Я не верю, что "ВСЕ" реально. У меня нет веры или неверия. Вера для меня - это синоним ведания, истинности, неизменного и все в таком роде (смотрите не на слова, а на то, куда они указывают). И то, я не думаю о вере. Не забиваю себе голову этим словом. Итак куча всего внутри. Просто ощущаю, делаю, осознаю. И не хочу привязываться к чему-то одному, к какому-то убеждению, осознанию, верованию, мысли. 

Если вера для вас - это сила сама по себе, но у нее нет проявления в жизни, как вы знаете о ее существовании? Ведь чтобы вы могли о ней говорить, вера должна проявляться в жизни. Или вы находитесь одновременно в жизни и за ее пределами? 

Я согласен, что человек - это целая вселенная. Но не отделенная вселенная. Человек - как капля дождя в океане. Вы можете назвать его каплей, но от этого он не перестанет быть океаном. Вы можете назвать его океаном, но от этого он не перестанет быть каплей. Он одновременно и капля, и океан. Люди одновременно разные и одинаковые. Одинаковые, потому что мы все в одном океане. Разные, потому что комбинации мыслей, мировоззрений, ощущений, пониманий и прочего - совершенно разные. И нет необходимости называть человека целой вселенной - это ограничение. Он просто есть. И все есть. Остальные пояснения уже будут лишними. А если ничего нет, как мы можем сидеть здесь и писать на форуме? :Smile:

----------


## TheRiddle

Вообще, мне кажется, что мы с вами сегодня целый день просто копались в залежах слов и концепций. А если немножечко отодвинуть их в сторону. Заглянуть за всю эту гору "всякой-всячины". Освободить себя от необходимости думать обо всем этом. Что будет?

Вот вам снятся сны, в которых вы что-то делаете, где-то находитесь, с кем-то общаетесь? В этих снах вы ощущаете себя? Вы задаетесь вопросами? Философствуете? Принимаете все, как данность или пытаетесь узнать, что происходит? В моих снах всего этого не происходит. Более того, проснувшись утром, я часто ощущаю, что сон был более реальным, чем этот мир. Что там все было так спокойно, так легко, так непринужденно... Почему так? Единственная разница между сном и явью, как мне кажется, заключается в отсутствии суждений, мыслей, оценок. Во сне я не бываю недовольным. Там нет неудовлетворенности или недостаточности, там нет влечения или зависимости. А в остальном - все то же самое. Значит, если убрать все перечисленное из жизни, то она станет такой же простой, как и сон?

----------


## trypo

интерпретация.

реальность есть интерпретация.
все что мы видим глазами - всего лишь лучики света, отраженные от отдельных точек поверхностей,
которые попадая на сетчатку наших глаз, раздражают нервные окончания и предают эти импульсы в головной мозг.
и уже мозг собирает эти отдельные отражения лучиков света в собирательные образы и картинки.
все что мы видим глазами - есть интерпретация нашим мозгом сигналов, подаваемых нервными окончаниями.
это не полноценные картины, образы, видения - всего лишь набор точек со светом и углами,
собираемый нашим мозгом по одному ему ведомым законам.
точно также и все остальные ощущения от других органов чувств -
нервные импульсы , которые мозг собирает в образы.
на основе интерпретации (суждения , что этот нервный импульс имеет такие свойства).

суть интерпретации - вера в то , образы , собираемые мозгом от нервных импульсов, являют собой реальность с теми свойствами , которыми мозг их наделил.

мы верим , что то , что мы видим глазами , реально.
но по сути это не так - всего лишь трактовка мозгом ощущений от наших органов чувств.
мир может быть совершенно отличным от того , каким мы его видим.

все в мире построено на вере , которая не имеет реальных проявлений.
мы верим , что солнце является солнцем , мы верим , что дышим воздухом , мы верим , что живем , благодаря жизнедеятельности организма.
но это всего лишь суждение , которое заложено окружением , чтобы мозг интерпретировал нервные импульсы так , а не иначе.

мир существует , благодаря тому , что мы верим , что он существует.
и сужая вытекает :
существует лишь то , во что мы верим.
а это уже касается не только окружающего мира , но и всех остальных проявлений веры.

твой мир реален , благодаря твоей вере в его реальность.

----------


## TheRiddle

Но почему на вере? Я вот, к примеру, не хочу верить. Это что-то поменяет? Разве есть выбор, верить в этот мир или не верить? Если я перестану верить в существование этого мира, он пропадет? 

Мне кажется, что я пропаду, а мир останется. Или же, я умру, а мир останется. Не мой мир, а тот мир, в котором все находится. Я использую слово мир для описания всего существующего. Это не мой мир. Это просто мир. Мое тут только мировоззрение, точка зрения. 

И опять же, все это - только догадки. Вы можете искренне верить, но это лишь догадки. Вы не знаете наверняка. И не можете знать. Возможно, когда-нибудь узнаете, после смерти. Или мы все узнаем. А пока мы пытаемся судить о мире, находясь внутри него. Это как если бы человек, который ни разу в жизни не выходил из квартиры, судил бы о целом городе или стране. Только догадки. И ничего кроме догадок. Потому что можно либо точно знать, либо догадываться. Либо вообще ни о чем не думать.

Это как вера в бога. Кто-то верит, потому что ему внушили. Кто-то верит из страха. Кто-то верит из эгоистичных побуждений. А кто-то не верит. Во всех случаях у людей только догадки. Но это не делает бога реальным. Другое дело, если бы его все увидели. Тогда вера стала бы ненужной. Ведь зачем верить в то, что существует? Верить можно только в то, в чем не уверен. "Я не знаю, но я верю" - эта фраза встречается очень часто. Я не верю, что солнце встанет утром - я это знаю. Зачем верить? Где здесь вера? Вера в то, что солнце реальное? Конечно оно реальное, ведь я его вижу и могу ощутить на себе его воздействие. Другое дело, если задуматься над самим понятием реальности. Солнце реально относительно моего тела. Ведь оно на него воздействует. А мое тело реально относительно чего? Меня? А кто я? На этот вопрос ответить невозможно. И тут наступает тупик. Дальше идут только догадки. И так в любом другом вопросе - вера, мировоззрение, мир и т.д.

----------


## TheRiddle

Я верю в реальность мира. А кто я? Я тоже существую благодаря вере в свое существование? Нет. Я - это я. И все. Я не верю, что я - это я. Зачем мне это? 

У меня попросту нет выбора. Я не могу верить или не верить в мир. Ведь мир - это все, что есть. Другое дело, если бы было что-то еще, кроме мира. Тогда я бы мог верить или не верить в реальность мира. Отличный пример - сон. Я не верю, что сон реален, потому что я просыпаюсь. Во время сна я вообще не задумываюсь о его реальности. Но сон - это часть мира. Я не могу оспорить существование мира, потому что я не знаю ничего кроме этого мира. Где же здесь вера? Здесь скорее данность.

----------


## trypo

знать значит верить


> Если я перестану верить в существование этого мира, он пропадет?


 для тебя он пропадет



> Я не могу оспорить существование мира, потому что я не знаю ничего кроме этого мира. Где же здесь вера? Здесь скорее данность.


 ты не можешь оспорить существование своего мира , потому что ты в него веришь.
но если я скажу , что в моем мире живут драконы и русалки - ты оспоришь существование моего мира , потому что ты в него не веришь.

нет данностей , есть только вера в реальность своей жизни , которая образует мир , окружающий эту жизнь

----------


## TheRiddle

Вот только перестать верить невозможно))) Замкнутый круг какой-то получается.
Если верить значит верить, то вера является чем-то самостоятельным. Как вдохновение или любовь. Неважно во что верить, главное - верить. И вера является опорой в жизни. Вот такая мысль в голову пришла.

----------


## trypo

> Вот только перестать верить невозможно))) Замкнутый круг какой-то получается.
> Если верить значит верить, то вера является чем-то самостоятельным. Как вдохновение или любовь. Неважно во что верить, главное - верить. И вера является опорой в жизни. Вот такая мысль в голову пришла.


 так и есть.
твой мир реален , пока ты веришь в его реальность ,
и не важно что говорят , делают и думают остальные.
невозможно прожить чужую жизнь - только свою.

----------


## TheRiddle

Эх... Надеюсь, когда-нибудь мы получим ответы на все вопросы... А пока, выбора нет - будем жить :Smile:  С верой или без.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Ведомые в прошлом любомудры сотворили новый форум (http://alt-died.net), более «демократичную» альтернативу Pages


  Хотели, не получилось!©)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Больно это когда
Страшно хочется жить
И не зная зачем
Ты куда-то бежишь
Босиком
Неглиже
В никуда
Где уже

Больше никогда
Не будет больно




Другие облака
Наверное нас ждут
Другое небо позовет

*Ещё совсем чуть-чуть
Немного поболит
И скоро всё само пройдет...*

----------


## Yrok25

Вот саентология это я понимаю , а это ...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Вот саентология


 Айайай)




> а это ...


 а это для тех, кто еще не утратил способность верить в чудо (а ведь все мы когда то были детьми)

А почему "Чудеса"? Что за чудеса такие?

Глеб: - "Чудеса" - это чудеса. Это сказка, это чудо, это то, о чем мечтает каждый человек в глубине души, может быть, даже не очень отдавая себе в этом отчет. Этот мир не единственный - есть другая, более честная и настоящая реальность, где возможна сказка, возможно чудо, возможна справедливость.

----------


## Dementiy

> Айайай)
> Этот мир не единственный - есть другая, более честная и настоящая реальность, где возможна сказка, возможно чудо, возможна справедливость.


 Разумеется.
Иначе у нас и таких понятий бы не было.
Если магнитная стрелка поворачивается в сторону полюса, значит существует магнитное поле.
Если люди способны создавать прекрасные произведения искусства, значит нам есть куда стремится  :Wink: 
Словами, более полно это не объяснить, но в личном переживании понять можно.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Иначе у нас и таких понятий бы не было.


 Мне вот тоже всегда так казалось, существует некая внутренняя потребность.




> Если магнитная стрелка поворачивается в сторону полюса, значит существует магнитное поле.


 Да, хорошо когда она вообще хоть немного поворачивается, а не всю жизнь устремлена в противоположную сторону, в погоне за успехом, достижениями, деньгами и прочим "счастьем"  этого замечательного мира :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Как же все таки общество хорошо промывает мозги, диктуя каждому свою проверенную формулу жизненного "Успеха", жаль только, что эта точка, которая, как правило, АБСОЛЮТНО У ВСЕХ пробуждается в детстве, затем очень быстро затухает по мере взросления и накопления общественных установок о том, как нужно жить, ведь самое главное в этой жизни - добиться "успеха" :EEK!:   Вот только - "куда бы не уплыл Моряк, от смерти не уплыть ему..."

мне отчегото кажется, что перед самой смертью она обязательно  повернется в сторону полюса "последний" :Stick Out Tongue:  раз... 

Вино и гашиш, Истамбул и Париж.
Моряк, моряк, почему ты молчишь?




Вино и гашиш, Истанбул и Париж,
Моряк, моряк, почему ты грустишь?
Возьми папиросу, хлопни винца,
И песенку спой про *сундук мертвеца*.

----------


## Dementiy

> ...пробуждается в детстве, затем очень быстро затухает по мере взросления и накопления общественных установок о том, как нужно жить...


 Не знаю, у меня все идет "волнами".
В начале, на первом месте были духовные ценности, потом материальные.
Сейчас вот снова возвращаюсь к тому, что "не в деньгах счастье" (с).  :Wink:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Основные разделы науки каббала*

Каббалисты такие же люди, как и все мы. Однако, вооружившись соответствующей методикой, они произвели такую работу над собой, что начали ощущать внешний объективный мир. Это каббалисты и объясняют в своих трудах, знакомя нас с системой духовных миров. Как в любой науке, в каббале существует теоретическая и практическая сторона, куда включается собственный язык, понятийный аппарат, самостоятельные инструменты исследования, постановка экспериментов и сравнительный анализ.

Всего насчитывается пять миров, пять уровней познания. Все они, как описывает «Книга Зоар» - основной каббалистический источник - присутствуют внутри человека и построены по единой схеме. Каждый из миров является следствием предыдущего. Все, что есть в нашем мире - любой атом, клетка, организм – имеет свой корень, прообраз в мирах духовных. В высших мирах нет материальных понятий, там существуют только силы, порождающие объекты нашего мира и наши ощущения.

Между силой высшего мира (причиной, корнем) и ее следствием (ветвью) в нашем мире существует четкая определенная связь. Поэтому любой корень вверху мы можем отобразить с помощью его ветви в нашем мире. На этом принципе основана передача информации, называемая «язык ветвей», с его помощью созданы основные каббалистические труды («Книга Зоар» , «Древо Жизни» и др.)

В каббале имеется три основных раздела, и в каждом из них говорится о постижении Общего Закона мироздания. Есть раздел, изучающий нисхождение миров и импульсов поступенчато, вплоть до нашего мира. Он занимается исследованием исключительно высших миров: их функционированием, управлением, воздействием на нас; тем как мы своими поступками влияем на высшие миры, и какова их обратная реакция.

Следующий раздел каббалы занимается методикой развития души , внутренней части человека, принадлежащей высшему миру. Эта часть не имеет ничего общего с витальной, жизненной силой нашего организма, которая не отличает человеческие тела от животных.

Все процессы, связанные с нисхождением души в физическое тело, выходом из него после биологической смерти и нисхождением в новое тело, называются «кругооборотами души». В отношении тел такого понятия не существует. 



Раздел каббалы, в котором разработан математический (понятийный) аппарат для описания духовных процессов, позволяет каббалисту изучать их воздействие на себе, анализировать, градуировать, сопоставлять поступающие свыше сигналы с собственными реакциями на них.

Математический аппарат каббалы состоит из:

· гематрий – цифровых записей духовных состояний миров и души;

· графиков состояния и зависимости взаимного влияния духовных миров и души;

· таблиц, матриц всевозможных включений свойств миров и душ.

В результате постижения с уровня нашего мира высших духовных миров человек начинает ощущать единую систему и единый замысел творения. Однако еще до того, как он почувствовал присутствие духовного пространства, только приступив к изучению каббалы, человек уже начинает понимать, что без приобретения дополнительного органа восприятия он не сможет выйти за границы своего мира.

Конечной целью изучения данной науки является: получение наивысшего наслаждения, достижение совершенства своего существования, абсолютное познание, и как следствие этого – полное равновесие между внутренней системой (душой человека) и внешней, называемой «Творец».

На протяжении тысячелетий существования нашего мира каждое поколение отличалось от предыдущего все более эгоистическим характером душ. Поскольку постижение Творца или Высшего Закона природы происходит в самой душе, то если она качественно меняется, соответственно, изменяется и методика постижения духовных миров.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Для чего нужна каббала*




Человек познает мир с помощью пяти органов чувств. Он подобен черному ящику, который воспринимает только то, что поступает в него извне. Информация, доставляемая нашими сенсорами в замкнутую систему, регистрируется, обрабатывается, анализируется. То, что не улавливается органами восприятия, мы не ощущаем.

Окружающая действительность постоянно оказывает на нас воздействие, которое на самом деле остается для нас загадкой. Мы ощущаем только свою реакцию на него, поэтому наше познание замкнуто внутри нас, и не позволяет объективно судить о внешней реальности. Мы обрабатываем поступающие сведения с помощью наших ощущений, только и всего.

Все существующие технические приспособления лишь несколько расширяют диапазон наших возможностей, но не позволяют кардинально выйти за их рамки. С помощью приборов невозможно создать новый орган чувств. Мы даже не можем себе представить, какой увидели бы окружающую действительность, будь у нас иные органы восприятия.

После соответствующей обработки всех полученных впечатлений, в нашем представлении возникает внутренняя картина, которую мы называем «наш мир». Эта картина сугубо субъективна, и мы не имеем возможности сравнить ее с объективной реальностью.

Таким образом, объем нашего познания всегда ограничен рамками наших ощущений, базирующихся на возможностях пяти органов чувств. Это положение является общим для всех людей, что и позволяет нам поддерживать отношения, обмениваться знаниями, впечатлениями, понимать друг друга. 




Наши органы ощущений, а точнее, органы сбора информации, извлекают и обрабатывают ее исключительно по признаку личной выгоды.

Любой организм устроен так, что его единственным желанием является получение наслаждения. Желание получить максимальное наслаждение – это основной закон, существующий на всех уровнях природы – неживой, растительной, животной и человеческой.

Может ли человек развить в себе дополнительный орган ощущения, позволяющий ему воспринимать окружающую реальность во всей ее полноте?

Каббала и есть та выверенная временем, научно обоснованная методика, позволяющая развить дополнительный орган ощущения. Она дает возможность получить добавочную информацию о чем-либо, существующем во внешнем мироздании. Освоив этот метод, мы начнем осознавать окружающий мир совершенно иначе: вне зависимости от нашего субъективного эгоистического восприятия.




Каббала – самая близкая человеку наука. Она объясняет, для чего он существует: зачем рождается, почему живет, откуда пришел, куда уходит после того, как заканчивает свой земной путь и в чем смысл его жизни.

Таким образом, каббала – это методика постижения духовных миров и нашего мира, как их следствия. Каббала не просто дает нам знания о духовных мирах, но и сам учебный процесс развивает в нас дополнительный орган ощущения, с помощью которого мы можем осуществить взаимосвязь с системой Высшего управления.

Каббала не является теоретической или абстрактной наукой, она неотделима от практики: человек постигает на собственном примере, кто он, какова его природа и что ему необходимо изменить в себе. Для него нет и не может быть ничего ближе этого знания, потому что он познает себя, свою судьбу и мир объективной реальности.

----------


## Yrok25

> Айайай)
> 
> 
> 
> а это для тех, кто еще не утратил способность верить в чудо (а ведь все мы когда то были детьми)
> 
> А почему "Чудеса"? Что за чудеса такие?
> 
> Глеб: - "Чудеса" - это чудеса. Это сказка, это чудо, это то, о чем мечтает каждый человек в глубине души, может быть, даже не очень отдавая себе в этом отчет. Этот мир не единственный - есть другая, более честная и настоящая реальность, где возможна сказка, возможно чудо, возможна справедливость.


 75 миллионов лет назад некто Ксену, властелин 76 планет, собрал большую часть населения своей империи — в среднем по 178 миллиардов на каждой планете — и переместил их на Землю 

Вот это я понимаю чудо ! , а это фъии ...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Вопрос о смысле жизни, сколько себя помню, никогда меня не отпускал...*

*Фил Блейзер: Вы прибыли в Израиль в 1973 году, в то время, когда там была война Судного дня. Как Ваша жизнь в России подготовила Вас к тем глубоким размышлениям, о которых Вы рассказываете нам сегодня?*

М. Лайтман: Я рос обычным ребенком. Мои родители были врачами. Они меня хорошо подготовили. Мы жили в Белоруссии, в маленьком городе Витебске, где большая часть населения были евреи. Этот город дал миру таких известных людей, как выдающийся художник Марк Шагал и многих других. Я спрашивал себя в детстве (и я уверен, что всех детей это интересует): «Зачем мы живем?» Затем я слышал этот вопрос от своих детей, а сейчас я слышу его от моих внуков: «Зачем я живу?». Мне этот вопрос не давал покоя. Обычно люди забывают о нем, а я не забыл. Я выбрал себе специальность биологическая кибернетика, потому что считал, что она поможет мне узнать секрет жизни. Но изучив и эту область науки, я не получил ответа на свой вопрос. Уже, будучи ученым, я приехал в Израиль и продолжил свои поиски, пока не услышал, что возможно наука Каббала сможет дать ответ на мой вопрос. Я ничего о ней не знал и не был религиозным человеком. И тогда я начал искать каббалистов. Прошло много лет, пока в 1979 году я нашел своего учителя. За время поисков я повстречал разных людей: тех, кто под маркой Каббалы продавал камеи, красные нитки и святую воду; тех, кто проводил медитации и учил каким-то движениям и танцам, выдавая это за Каббалу. Внезапно я обнаружил, что название «Каббала» хотят приклеить к чему угодно. Но все же я ходил повсюду, чтобы познакомиться с тем, что выдают за Каббалу, и понять, верно это или нет, хотя и знал тогда, что Каббала должна быть наукой.

Я уже едва не разочаровался в своих поисках, поскольку побывал в Иерусалиме, у Баба Сали и у других очень известных каббалистов. Но ни один из них не смог научить меня и дать четкое объяснение смысла жизни. Я желал узнать, откуда происходит жизнь, зачем мы живем, в чем состоит свободный выбор человека, чем заканчивается жизнь, как я могу ее реализовать, как мне ощутить, что будет после моей смерти, откуда появился человек? Это – характерные научные вопросы. Но никто не мог дать на них ответа. Лишь по прошествии многих лет, когда я нашел своего учителя рава Баруха Ашлага и спросил его об этом, я тут же получил действительно точные ответы. Вот тогда я понял, что здесь мое место и остался у него учиться.




*Не могли бы Вы рассказать, что изучает каббала, какова ее главная цель?*

- Каббала - это наука, позволяющая изучить природу человека, найти смысл жизни и возможность восприятия истинной реальности, находящейся за пределами пяти органов чувств, с помощью которых мы воспринимаем наш материальный мир. Поэтому, скрытая все тысячелетия, каббала сегодня раскрывается нам, чтобы предложить человеку себя как средство для построения связи между людьми, для того чтобы преодолеть кризис во всех сферах нашей жизни. - Вы называете каббалу наукой. Расскажите, пожалуйста, о методике изучения каббалы? Связана ли каббала с религией? - Особенность методики каббалы в том, что она непосредственно соединяет человека с изучаемой частью мироздания. Читая тексты, написанные каббалистами, человек вызывает на себя воздействие особой силы, скрытой в этих книгах. Эта сила развивает его до уровня понимания законов, действующих на каждой ступени мироздания, вплоть до постижения его самых глубоких тайн.

Наука Каббала никак не связана с религией. То есть связана в той же самой степени, что, скажем, физика, химия, математика, но не более. Каббала - не религия, и это легко обнаружить хотя бы из того факта, что никто из религиозных людей не знает ее и не понимает в ней ни одного слова. Глубочайшие знания основ мироздания, его Законов, методику познания мира, достижение Цели творения Каббала скрывала в первую очередь от религиозных масс. Ибо ждала времени, когда разовьется основная часть человечества до такого уровня, что сможет принять каббалистические знания и правильно использовать их. Каббала - это наука управления судьбой, это Знание, которое передано всему человечеству, для всех народов земли. - Раньше наука каббала была секретна и лишь немногим доступна для изучения. Почему сейчас учение каббалы стало широкодоступно и продолжает распространяться по всему миру?

- Во всех каббалистических источниках, начиная с самых первых (например, "Книга Ецира" была написана в Древнем Вавилоне, около четырех тысяч лет тому назад), говорится о том, что Каббалу надо скрывать до тех пор, пока человечество не поймет: его безумное развитие в соответствии с эгоизмом, который постоянно растет в нас, это совершенно неправильный путь. Сейчас кризис становится всеохватывающим. Депрессия - болезнь номер один, небывалый уход в наркотики, хотя все они известны еще с древних времен. Никогда не было такого всеобщего разочарования.

Мы всегда думали, что детям будет лучше, чем нам, а сейчас мы уже так, в общем-то, не думаем. "Завтра" что-то не рисуется нам безоблачным. И все это только начинает раскрываться. Только с 90-х годов XX века разрешено и рекомендуется распространение науки Каббала. Почему? Потому что люди уже не так сильно связаны с религией, стали выше примитивных представлений о силах природы как о человекоподобных существах, русалках, кентаврах и пр. Люди готовы представить себе Высший мир как мир сил, силовых полей, мир выше материи. Вот этот-то мир сил, мыслей и изучает наука Каббала. И не просто изучает, а позволяет человеку понять эти силы и изменить себя, привести себя и общество в соответствие с этими силами, прийти к равновесию, гармонии с ними.

*- Вы написали несколько десятков книг, посвященных каббале. Скажите, какие основные вопросы вы рассматриваете в своих книгах, и какие каббалистические труды комментируете?*

- Мои книги являются углубленными комментариями ко всем оригинальным каббалистическим источникам: Книге Зоар, текстам Ари, Бааль Сулама. В своих работах я предлагаю новый взгляд на Каббалу и показываю и объясняю ее как знание, необходимое для всего человечества.

*Хотелось бы узнать, какая связь науки Каббала и Голливуда? Я не выполню своего журналистского долга, если не задам вопрос о популярных знаменитостях. Так что же собой представляет Каббала Голливуда?*

М. Лайтман: Голливудская каббала не является Каббалой. Я написал сорок книг по науке Каббала, девять из которых написаны совместно с учеными разных направлений – биологами, квантовыми физиками, философами. И как ученым, так и каббалистам понятно, что Каббала – это наука. Такие философы как Лейбниц и Ройхлин, жившие в средневековье, утверждали, что Каббала – это наука, ведь еще во времена Пифагора и Аристотеля это было общеизвестно. А сегодня, благодаря популярности Каббалы (и я могу объяснить, почему она становится популярна), под ее маркой желают продавать легкомысленные вещи и мистику, которые совершенно не имеют к ней отношения.

*Имеет ли какое-то отношение к Каббале Альберт Эйнштейн?*

М. Лайтман: Нет. Многие ученые были уже близки к Каббале. Альберт Эйнштейн также приблизился к границе, где заканчивается физика и начинается Каббала. Ведь Каббала рассказывает о том, что происходит за материей, т.е. о силах, приводящих ее в действие. И он почти приблизился к ней. Все физики сегодня очень близки к Каббале, и поэтому мы поддерживаем с ними связь и можем совместно писать книги. Как раз сейчас мы нашли точку соприкосновения, которая, в действительности, связывает нас, потому что Каббала рассказывает о том, что происходит за пределами этого мира. Это подобно тому, как, увидев вышитые на картине цветы, вы воспринимаете только ее внешнюю сторону. А Каббала рассказывает об обратной стороне картины – о переплетении нитей, связывающих ее изнаночную сторону с внешней стороной. Иными словами, эта наука говорит о силах, приводящих в действие материю, т.е. действительность. Получается, что физика говорит о силах, действующих с внешней, видимой нами стороны, а наука Каббала – о воздействии с обратной стороны. Вот на этой границе мы и встречаемся с физикой.

Поэтому если бы Альберт Эйнштейн был бы жив в наши дни, то нам было бы легче найти взаимопонимание, и вообще я был бы очень рад поддерживать связь с такими людьми, как он. В сущности, наука Каббала – это и есть физика сил, действующих за материей.

*лишь в конце ХХ –начале XXI века было разрешено открыть знания о науке Каббала. Почему это произошло именно сейчас?*

М. Лайтман: Да, это так, потому что в наше время человечество уже развилось до такого состояния, что понимает: без четкого знания о нашем мире, его причинах, обо всем процессе и цели, оно может дойти до самоуничтожения. Человеческий эгоизм настолько развился, что он свел все человечество к одной маленькой деревне. И мы ощущаем сейчас, с одной стороны, огромную зависимость друг от друга, все страны в мире (сейчас это начинает проявляться, несмотря на то, что мы не видим этого явно, в полной мере, и в будущем эта зависимость усилится), а с другой стороны, наш эгоизм таков, что мы не выносим друг друга и не можем ужиться даже внутри семьи...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Почему рушатся семьи, человек уходит в наркотики, какова причина депрессий, террора? Величина эгоизма такова, что мы не выносим окружающее. В итоге, мы вынуждены жить, словно в одной комнате, но в то же время не можем ужиться вместе. И это состояние является самым хорошим – оно вынуждает разобраться в том, где человек находится и что может сделать. Поэтому Книга «Зоар», написанная в I веке нашей эры, была спрятана все это время, все 20 веков. В этой книге сказано: в конце ХХ века, а именно с 1995 года, человечество достигнет такого состояния развития, что можно будет раскрыть каббалу, потому что возникнет в этом настоящая потребность. И не для того, чтобы, скажем, красные нитки продавать или преуспеть в чем-то, - это не каббала, - а для того, чтобы дать человеку возможность осознать, что происходит с ним, с его миром, существует ли свобода воли, возможно ли какое-то влияние на окружающий мир и на свою судьбу.




> с 1995 года, человечество достигнет такого состояния развития, что можно будет раскрыть каббалу, потому что возникнет в этом настоящая потребность.





Корабли без капитанов
капитан без корабля
Надо заново придумать
некий смысл бытия
Нафига? ( Песня написана весной 1996 г.) 


*Была указана дата - 1995-й год. Вы действительно считаете, что человечество готово к постижению смысла жизни?
*

М. Лайтман: Да, потому что природа снаружи и наша внутренняя природа взаимно влияют на человека и достигают в наше время максимального давления. Внутри мы становимся наибольшими эгоистами. На протяжении всей истории наш эгоизм медленно-медленно рос, и этим определялось развитие, смена общественно-политических формаций, социальные перемены. Сегодня человечество не знает направления дальнейшего развития: впереди нет ни коммунизма, ни капитализма, - вообще ничего. Это с одной стороны. С другой стороны, есть экологические проблемы, природа давит на нас настолько, что мы не в состоянии больше выжидать. Мы уже прошли критическую точку и ставим себя под угрозу физического существования. Я уже не говорю о человеческой угрозе, что люди могут взорвать сами себя, например. Я говорю со стороны природы, и это движение неотвратимо. В целом, по всем внутренним и внешним параметрам, мы уже достигли такого давления на себя, когда у человечества появляется серьезный вопрос: что же нам делать? Раньше такого четкого вопроса не возникало. Он был у философов, у великих мыслителей, но не более того. Сегодня каждый человек, в принципе, видит, что его жизнь довольно бессмысленна и приводит его в состояние беспомощности, беспросветности. И то, что депрессия становится главной болезнью мира, растет количество самоубийств, наркотики являются единственным средством убежать от реальности, а террор – единственным выходом, когда не видишь никакого иного, – все это следствия данного состояния.




*В каббале часто говорится о постепенном развитии в каждом человеке шестого органа чувств. Что такое «шестой орган чувств»?
*

М. Лайтман: Если мы с Вами будем исследовать животный мир, увидим, что птицы, пчелы, змеи, обезьяны и т.д. – все чувствуют мир по-разному, хотя и находятся на животном уровне, казалось бы, рядом с нами. Их картина мира состоит или из цветовых образов, или из звуковых, или только из осязательных. У людей картина мира складывается, в основном, из зрительных образов. Иными словами, каждое живое существо по-своему ощущает этот мир, не говоря уже о том, как оно осознает его внутри себя. А каков мир на самом деле? Из каких-то образов он состоит? Почему я воспринимаю его так, а другой иначе? И если я воспринимаю его верно, то кто-то – совсем по-другому? Какую картину, на самом деле, имеет мир вне нас? Для того чтобы увидеть эту картину, мы должны выйти из своего тела. Я должен услышать и увидеть это не через свои глаза и уши, не в узких рамках очень ограниченного диапазона моих органов чувств, но выйти за них в абсолютно ни чем не ограниченное восприятие. Это ни чем не ограниченное восприятие, одно, неразделенное на частные органы чувств, называется «шестой орган чувств» или «душа». И это не то, что мы себе представляем. «Душа» -это огромный орган ощущения, с помощью которого человек воспринимает действительность вне своего эгоизма, не внося в нее никаких искажений, ограничений, возмущений своими материальными органами чувств. Человек ощущает себя находящимся в огромном поле сил, которые управляют всем мирозданием: высшими и низшими мирами, передвижениями душ, тел и людей.

Когда человек входит в это ощущение, у него появляется полная и явная возможность воздействовать на себя и на всех остальных, но, естественно, в добром направлении, потому что если у него будут проявляться какие-то эгоистические свойства во вред другим, то он просто не сможет выйти в это измерение. Каббала развивает в человеке шестой орган чувств, через который он начинает ощущать мироздание и учится воздействовать на него. При этом человек входит в такую область, где ощущает себя вечным, бесконечным, находящимся вне рамок движения, пространства и времени. Можно уподобить это тому, что происходит со скоростями выше света, согласно теории Эйнштейна.

*приходилось слышать, что каббалисты довольно часто отождествляют себя с вечностью. Как это понять?
*

М. Лайтман: Это потому, что они так ощущают мироздание...

*Корреспондент: Оно вечно, бесконечно?*

М. Лайтман: Да.

*Корреспондент: И человек тоже может быть вечным, бесконечным?*

М. Лайтман: Если вы так будете это ощущать. Не свое тело, а свое «Я». И мы это чувствуем. Пример: люди идут на смерть, они не чувствуют, что умирают. Человек ощущает, что в нем есть что-то вечное. Надо лишь развить эту точку в такое состояние, в котором вы бы жили на самом деле, в реальности, тогда существование, заключенное в узком диапазоне слуха, зрения, осязания и других ощущений, будет казаться ничтожно малым, не определяющим жизни. Большие и сильные ощущения, которые человек получает через шестой орган чувств, абсолютно подавляют эти малые ощущения в нашем мире. Кроме того, человек видит силы, которые стоят за предметами и объектами нашего мира, видит, как все управляется, и потому не придает значения самим объектам – он уже взаимодействует с силами, находящимися за ними и определяющими все. 




*По мнению каббалистов, смысл жизни именно в этом?*

М. Лайтман: Каждый человек должен достичь выхода в это пространство. И достигнет. Или в этой жизни, или в следующей, все равно обязан дойти. Каждый человек на Земле обязан достичь самой высокой точки существования. Каждый. Для того чтобы сделать это быстрее, проще, счастливее, привлекательнее, каббалисты раскрывают миру каббалу в наше время, и потому, что люди уже начинают ощущать: только в этом спасение от бренности, ничтожности и безысходности...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что  это за безумие?)  Агата  Кристи, Лайтман..  

Когда  уже  сдохнут все  эти Лайтманы и перестанут засерать  людям  мозги.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Что  это за безумие?)  Агата  Кристи,


 безумие, так безумие)







> Когда  уже  сдохнут все  эти Лайтманы и перестанут засерать  людям  мозги.


 О Боже... Откуда столько злости((..что он Вам такого сделал-то?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> безумие, так безумие)


 К Агате Кристи  я нормально  отношусь. Несколько песен  до сих пор  слушаю. Пожалуй, единственная  русская группа  которая  полностью  не разонравилась.  Кроме, возможно, Арии.



> О Боже... Откуда столько злости((..что он Вам такого сделал-то?


 Не  мне.  Остальному  человечеству.  Множеству людей.  Той  же  qwe  например.  Когда у человека  происходят  неудачи в личной  жизни, сектанты всех мастей начинают  пытаться   брать его под крыло.  Мне больно это видеть.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Не  мне.  Остальному  человечеству.  Множеству людей. Мне больно это видеть


 За людей беспокоитесь? Приятно слышать. 





> Когда у человека  происходят  неудачи в личной  жизни, сектанты всех мастей начинают  пытаться   брать его под крыло


 Ну,  многие люди в любом случае склонны к подобного рода мыслям, о смысле жизни итд, и совсем не обязательно имеют неудачи в личной жизни, когда задаются подобными вопросами и попадают в секты различных мастей,  если конечно не подразумевать под этим понятием (неудачи в личной  жизни) отсутствие именно смысла жизни…а прислушиваются к сектантам в любом случае те, кто в той или иной мере склонен к таким вещам…тут наверное пЛохи) те сектанты, которые пытаются навязать свое мировоззрение против воли самого человека… или те, во главе которых находится хитрый предводитель, целью которого, прежде всего является в конечном счете увеличения ощущения собственного могущества и власти за счет других людей…

Позвольте поинтересоваться  - а Вы совершенно отрицаете возможность существования  истинной организации, которая  действительно намеревается помочь людям с самыми благими намерениями не преследуя при этом злонамеренных целей, а самые добрые и правдивые, в конечном счете, согласованные с самой природой?  	

Честно говоря,  по-моему, сектой скорее можно назвать современное общество сов сей этой его супер системой воспитания людей и телевизором, который с самого детства берет нас, несчастных, открытых и подверженных любому влиянию, - под свое крыло, по надзором сильных мира сего, ни в коем случае не являющихся злой сектой, пытающейся диктовать правильнее условия жизни…

Что действительно больно видеть, так это то, каким образом они осуществляет свою деятельность.. С этой точки зрения,  если и существует  истинная организация, то в таком отнюдь “не зомбированном” обществе, она точно будет считаться ничем иным, кроме как сектой…я к тому, что Секта – понятие достаточно неоднозначное и не определенное… ну,  и что с нашим миром (системой) явно не все в порядке)))…

 возможно такое крутое понятие, как АРМИЯ, беспрекословно подчиняющееся нашим добрым и справедливым правителям – тоже можно назвать сектой? По-моему уж лучше пусть человек создает для себя  бесконечные иллюзии о загробном мире, чем ставит целью своей жизни убийство другого человека во имя…уж не знаю что “лучше”, -  загробного мира или государства…сложный вопрос)

А  Лайтман - это не секта..скорее определенная философия жизни..




> русская группа которая полностью не разонравилась..


 Но увы, судя по всему - уже окончательно распалась...



> Не  мне.  Остальному  человечеству.  Множеству людей.  Той  же  qwe  например.


 Может следует тогда уж саму *qwe* спросить, действительно ли он так много злости ей принес, или возможно это только ваше субъективное мнение,  а уважаемая *qwe*  и вовсе так не считает?

----------


## Acros_the_stars



----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну, многие люди в любом случае склонны к подобного рода мыслям, о смысле жизни итд,


 Они знают  этот  смысл, знают что надо делать.  Просто когда не получается, то  предаются  лености и трусости. Вопрос о  смысле жизни, это вопрос "нельзя ли достичь  счастья как-то  полегче?"
Вот и всё.



> Но увы, судя по всему - уже окончательно распалась...


 Какая свежая  новость.  




> Может следует тогда уж саму qwe спросить, действительно ли он так много злости ей принес, или возможно это только ваше субъективное мнение, а уважаемая qwe и вовсе так не считает?


 Да  я подозреваю что ты и есть qwe.   Юнити, Ваня или ещё какой-то  чудик. У вас даже  стиль  речи  сходится. На этом форуме  я никогда не был  особо  активен. Атеизм  тут  не в чести.

----------


## Unity

Значит, смысл нашего существования сводится к тому, чтобы достичь состояния, именуемого 'счастье', — и 'параметры'/условия сего — уникальны в каждом сущем случае, — и посредством этого… космос, мирозданье, абсолют, сердце всего существующего — занимается своей Игрой, — в коей мы — малые Детали, декорации и инструмент?..
Значит, это пресловутый Смысл?.. Quest по достижению коих-то условий 'окружающей среды'; миссия по изменению образа реальности — всего прежде, для себя, в своей голове?.. Задача на трансформацию, — сущего вначале в что-то производное, боле совершенное; просто 'вычисление' — оптимального ряда шагов… коих-то логичных операций — с целью устраненья дисбаланса в своём естестве — _встроенного дисбаланса_?.. 
N.B. Все мы знаем Смысл… 'Самосовершенствование' — во имя реализации любви… 
Только почему же… 'зависаем' мы в априорной своей 'подростковой' дисгармонии?..

----------


## Dementiy

О, форум вернулся с того света, а я думал уже все...  :Frown: 




> А  Лайтман - это не секта..скорее определенная философия жизни..


 Михаил Семёнович Лейтман (он же Лайтман), - это организатор печально известной секты Бней Барух.

См., например, здесь -> http://toldot.ru/jfamily/adam/adam-ask_7462.html

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Какая свежая новость.


 Ну, этот вывод я сделал где-то около недели назад, под впечатлением выступления одного из братьев. Про ностальгические концерты 2015 года слышали? ЕЩЕ оставалась надежда на воссоединение. Если бы не эти недавние события.. 




> О, форум вернулся с того света, а я думал уже все... 
> 
> Михаил Семёнович Лейтман (он же Лайтман), - это организатор печально известной секты Бней Барух.


 Хм. ранее Вы вроде как не выступали против Михаила Семеновича...вижу отношение кардинально переменилось..
.



> См., например, здесь -> http://toldot.ru/jfamily/adam/adam-ask_7462.html


 Исходя из этой жалобы можно сделать вывод, что девушке просто не хватает внимания...с таким же успехом можно увлечься и любым другим делом - рыбалкой), или компьютерными играми)))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну, этот вывод я сделал где-то около недели назад, под впечатлением выступления одного из братьев. Про ностальгические концерты 2015 года слышали? ЕЩЕ оставалась надежда на воссоединение. Если бы не эти недавние события..


 Слышал. И видел)   Милый мой,  судьба всего  русского  рока  подошла к своему  завершению  к началу нулевых.  Теперь эти песни никто уже не будет  слушать. Агате  повезло  чуть больше, она  пела на расслабоне, без  всяких  "философских", поучительных финтифлюшек.  И музыку, самое главное, не ленилась разнообразить.  И всё равно ничего  хорошего из неё  бы  уже  не вышло. 

Вы последний альбом слушали?)  Лажа полнейшая.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Теперь эти песни никто уже не будет  слушать.


 Очень спорный момент. Ностальгические концерты собрали почти 30 тыс зрителей, в отличие от тех же "прощальных", в 2010году, где было не более 18 000...
Это говорит о том, что эти песни помнят, любят и ждут...Они - вечны, как известно - класссика не умирает...




> И всё равно ничего  хорошего из неё  бы  уже  не вышло.


 Кто знает, кто знает...возможно еще все впереди...




> Вы последний альбом слушали?)  Лажа полнейшая.


 Эпилог?) 
Да, ну не знаю, мне там несколько песен очень даже нравятся, к примеру эта (одна из лучших вообще за все время):




> Вопрос о смысле жизни, это вопрос "нельзя ли достичь счастья как-то полегче?"





*Миг счастья
Жизнь в муках*...

и в продолжение темы :Smile: 







> Значит, смысл нашего существования сводится к тому, чтобы достичь состояния, именуемого 'счастье',






*А счастья как будто и не было тут,
Но разные люди никак не поймут,
Что счастье - не пряник,
Счастье - не кнут.
Счастье смеётся над нами
И пьёт за...*

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну, вот  Сердцебиение  и Такси   только.  Более-менее.  И всё.  А  "разные  люди"  дерьмо  полное, лучше уж  первый  альбом  послушать.  На тот  же манер, только более талантливо и удачно что ли.

Блин, какой ты лажой  увлекаешься... я охреневаю..  лайтман,  русский рок..  паря, да ты  пропал, понимаешь!  Ты  умственно пропал!

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Каббала как методика достижения подобия природе*

Каббала как наука возникла в то время, когда появилась необходимость исследовать причины роста эгоизма в человеке. Каббала утверждает, что свойство всего сущего – эгоистическое желание получить наслаждение. Однако естественным образом это осуществить невозможно, потому что приходящее наслаждение аннулирует желание - и вследствие этого перестает ощущаться. Подобно тому, как поглощаемая пища уменьшает чувство голода, а с ним пропадает и наслаждение от нее.

Поскольку без наслаждения человек существовать не может, то он вынужден постоянно культивировать в себе новые желания, чтобы, наполняя их, испытывать наслаждение. Из этой непрерывной погони за наслаждением, которого достичь невозможно и состоит вся наша жизнь. Разочарования и пустота вызывают депрессию, приводят к употреблению наркотиков.




Древняя мудрость аллегорически повествует, что человечество создано как одно существо, имея в виду, что все люди изначально были связаны воедино. Природа именно так и относится к нам – как к одному человеку. Этот собирательный образ называется Адам, от слова «домэ», что на арамейском - древневавилонском разговорном языке - означает «подобен Творцу». Изначально созданные, как один человек, вследствие роста эгоизма, мы постепенно утратили чувство общности и отдалились друг от друга, доведя разобщение до ненависти.

Согласно замыслу природы, эгоизм должен возрастать в нас до тех пор, пока мы не осознаем своей губительной разобщённости. Глобализация наглядно демонстрирует нам сегодня, что с одной стороны, все мы связаны друг с другом, а с другой – непомерно возросший эгоизм разъединяет нас.

Однако для чего нужно было изначально создавать нас как единое творение, а затем разделять на эгоистические, отдалившиеся друг от друга личности? Причина в том, что только так мы можем увидеть свою полную противоположность основному закону природы – закону абсолютной отдачи и понять крайнюю ничтожность, ограниченность и безысходность эгоизма. Именно таким образом мы приходим к тому, чтобы возненавидеть свою эгоистическую натуру, разобщающую нас. Нам самим необходимо пожелать объединиться, изменить свою сущность на альтруистическую, подобную основному закону природы.




Как эгоистические клетки, соединяясь в одно тело, аннулируют свой личный эгоизм ради существования всего организма, чувствуя, в итоге, всю полноту его жизни, так и люди обязаны достичь единения. Только тогда они ощутят не свое земное бытие, а вечное существование природы, до уровня которой им необходимо подняться.

К этому призывает нас древний принцип: «Возлюби ближнего, как самого себя». Это правило действовало до построения Вавилонской башни, а затем стало основополагающим во всех религиях и в общественной морали, взращенных на почве древне-вавилонской мудрости. Следуя этому принципу, каждый из нас уже не остается единоличным эгоистом, а ощущает жизнь общего организма – Адама, в его подобии Творцу, то есть, вечное совершенное существование природы.

В древней каббалистической «Книге Зоар» говорится, что к концу ХХ века человечество достигнет состояния максимального развития эгоизма и максимальной разочарованности в таком способе существования. Тогда, утверждает «Книга Зоар», настанет время раскрыть человечеству каббалу как научную методику достижения подобия природе.

Предназначение каббалистов любой эпохи заключается в том, чтобы адаптировать, корректировать эту науку и предлагаемую ею методику постижения Творца, в соответствии с характером душ данного поколения.

Создателем новой, после Авраама и Моше, каббалистической методики был великий каббалист РАШБИ (II в. н.э., полное имя рабби Шимон Бар Йохай). В то время в ней возникла острая необходимость, и он подробно изложил ее в своей «Книге Зоар».

Дальнейшее развитие и корректировку эта методика получила лишь в XVI веке. Каббалистом, который создал новый метод постижения высшего мира для своего поколения, был АРИ (полное имя Ицхак Лурия Ашкенази 1534-1572).

Последним ученым, сделавшим каббалистические знания приемлемыми для нашего поколения, был Йегуда Ашлаг (1884-1954), известный под именем Бааль Сулам по названию своего комментария «Сулам» [Perush Ha - Sulam] на «Книгу Зоар». Бааль Сулам считается основоположником современной науки каббала, так как является создателем нового подхода к трудам АРИ, и разработал методику постижения внешнего, духовного мира, соответствующую типу душ, нисходящих сегодня в наш мир.

Поскольку мы изучаем систему духовных миров, откуда исходят все следствия нашего мира, то можно говорить о приложении духовных знаний, освещаемых каббалой, не только в точных науках, но и в живописи, музыке, литературе, а так же во многих других проявлениях человеческой деятельности.

Изучая каббалу, человек постигает общие законы мироздания, и как их следствие, все законы нашего мира, видит зарождение всех наук. Провести грань между тем, что уже открыто, а что пока недоступно исследованиям ученых, осознать, где исчерпываются возможности познания с помощью пяти органов чувств, приборов, логики и начинается внешний мир — можно только, выйдя за рамки нашего мира с помощью изменения своих личных свойств.

----------


## trypo

думается мне , что застрял ты в своей каббале , перестал интересоваться.
на каком-то уровне барахтаешься и не развиваешься.
не помогает тебе каббала жить.
одни и те же слова, мысли  - крутишься на одном месте.
это печально - очень большие сомнения закрадываются , что каббала - очередной тупик.

----------


## qwe

> думается мне , что застрял ты в своей каббале , перестал интересоваться.
> на каком-то уровне барахтаешься и не развиваешься.
> не помогает тебе каббала жить.
> одни и те же слова, мысли  - крутишься на одном месте.


 Там не принято говорить "о личных постижениях", моветон  :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Суть каббалы
*

Для базисного определения основ каббалы приведем следующую формулировку из статьи великого каббалиста 20-го века Бааль Сулама «Суть науки каббала»:

«*Что представляет собой наука каббала? Вопрос этот, конечно, возникает у каждого разумного человека. И чтобы дать на него удовлетворительный ответ, я приведу верное, выдержавшее испытание временем определение: каббала есть ни что иное, как полная и достаточная информация о порядке причинно-следственного нисхождения высших сил, согласно постоянным и абсолютным законам, связанным между собой и направленным на достижение одной высочайшей цели — цели мироздания, определяемой как “раскрытие Творца творениям в этом мире”»*

Итак, каббала изучает порядок нисхождения в наш мир Высших сил из некого источника, называемого «Творец», являющегося их первопричиной и корнем; причинно-следственное развитие этих сил, каким образом они трансформируются относительно человека и влияют на него.

Нисходя, в соответствии с абсолютными и строгими законами, эти силы образуют всю систему мироздания и целенаправленно воздействуют на человека, с намерением постепенно раскрыть ему Творца в период его пребывания в этом мире.




Каббала изучает все, что создано мыслью Творца, являющегося по отношению к человеку Абсолютом. А именно: каким образом эта мысль облачается в силы; как они строят материю — желание наслаждаться, из которого, затем, возникает человек; как человек, находясь на самом низшем уровне — в нашем мире, постепенно, с помощью этих сил, достигает наивысшего уровня — слияния с Творцом, замыкая на себе две диаметрально противоположные, крайние точки мироздания. Иными словами, эта наука рассматривает формирование всего процесса эволюции творения, согласно изначальному Замыслу его создания. 

*Предмет изучения каббалы*

Каббала – это наука о мироздании, его генезисе, общем устройстве, движении, в целом, и каждой его детали, в частности.

Каббала изучает:

1) сотворение мироздания, включая духовные миры, наш космос, солнечную систему, неживую, растительную, животную природу и человека;

2) течение и конечную цель процесса развития;

3) возможность вмешательства человека в этот процесс (антропологический фактор);

4) связь между сегодняшним состоянием и теми, в которых мы пребывали до появления на этой земле человека и общества;

5) смысл того отрезка жизни, в течение которого мы существуем, как биологическое тело и ощущаем через него окружающий мир;

6) состояние, в котором мы существуем до нашего рождения; наше состояние в этом мире, состояние, в котором мы пребываем после смерти;

7) кругообороты жизни – существуют ли они, и каким образом связаны между собой;

8) возможность включения в течение земной жизни в высшую форму, в которой мы пребываем до момента рождения и после смерти;

9) источники наук, искусства, культуры – т.е. всего, что связано с языком, поведением человека, их корни и причины реализации именно в таком виде.

Все вышеперечисленные вопросы освещает каббала, потому что она выводит общий Закон, дает суммарную формулу описания всего мироздания. Эйнштейн мечтал найти формулу, которая бы объединяла всю вселенную, со всеми ее деталями, понимая, что если такая формула истинна, то должна быть очень прозрачной: взаимодействие между несколькими параметрами путем простой функциональной зависимости. Каббала приводит нас к этой проясняющей все формуле. По крайней мере, к такому выводу пришли каббалисты в результате своих исследований, и человек, изучая каббалу, может лично убедиться в этом.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> думается мне 
> одни и те же слова, мысли  - крутишься на одном месте.
> это печально - очень большие сомнения закрадываются ,


 Если ты обеспокоен,
Страх, тревога на душе
Это значит, — существуешь
В своем БУДУЩЕМ уже.
Коль испытываешь радость,
Легкость и полет парящий
Вывод делается сразу —
Существуешь в НАСТОЯЩЕМ ! (c)

***

Полюбуйся цветком полевым,
Аромат ощути его нежный,
И прислушайся к звукам Земли,
Приобняв стан берёзки снежный...
Чувств прекрасных нахлынет волна,
И поймёшь в этот миг пьянящий, —
Счастье не в будущем, не во вчера,
Счастье здесь и сейчас, в настоящем!  (c)

----------


## trypo

> Там не принято говорить "о личных постижениях", моветон


 а юный падаван имеет что ответить на данный кинжал в спину ?  :Smile: )

----------


## qwe

> а юный падаван имеет что ответить на данный кинжал в спину ? )


 Не думаю, что могу ему как-то помешать это сделать.)

----------


## trypo

товарищь , похоже, испугался 
и юркнул в кусты.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> а юный падаван имеет что ответить на данный кинжал в спину ? )


 Так это ж вроде как Вам и ответили, если Вы конечно не говорите сами с собой)

----------


## trypo

> Так это ж вроде как Вам и ответили, если Вы конечно не говорите сами с собой)


 два наброска с общими фразами - это ответ ?  :Smile: )
не заметил в них ничего о тебе , о твоем движении , о чем либо вообще .
одна и та же застрявшая пластинка о настоящем.

тебя то там нет.
где ты ?
где каббала в тебе ?
просто ты как рупор :
вещаешь о вечном ЧУЖИЕ слова.

я ж тебе простой вопрос задал -
счастлив ли ты ?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> я ж тебе простой вопрос задал -
> счастлив ли ты ?


  Без условий Любовь – это Радость,
Охватившая Счастьем Сердца…
Для Души наивысшая сладость
Постоянной заботы... Творца…

Безусловной Любви нужно сдаться,
Даже если… цена велика…
Даже если… придётся остаться
Без иллюзий, живущих века…

Даже если придётся всё кинуть
И уйти в неизвестную даль…
Через время… земную рутину
Вам окажется… вовсе не жаль…

В Безусловной Любви утопая,
Погружая в себя целый мир,
Вы постигнете… благости Рая…
И звучание… ангельских лир…

Без условий Любовь – это милость,
Безвозмездный подарок небес…
Если мудрость её вам открылась,
Значит, МРАК… в вашей Жизни… ИСЧЕЗ…(с)

----------


## trypo

это не ответ на вопрос , это уход от ответа.
следовательно , я делаю вывод , что ты несчастен.
и раз уж ты несчастен , то и каббала никакого счастья не приносит людям.

----------


## Dementiy

> ...каббала никакого счастья не приносит людям.


 Ну не стоит быть столь категоричным, учитывая, что "Бней Барух" (секта лайтмана), столь же далека от каббалы, как, например, секта какой-нибудь "Матушки Фотинии" от настоящего христианства.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ну не стоит быть столь категоричным, учитывая, что "Бней Барух" (секта лайтмана), столь же далека от каббалы, как, например, секта какой-нибудь "Матушки Фотинии" от настоящего христианства.


 Интересно откуда такой вывод? позвольте поинтересоваться - а кто же тогда не-далек от каббалы?



> Ладно, пускай критики Лайтмана обвиняют его в сектантстве и в профанации Каббалы, оставим уважаемых раввинов в покое.
> В конечном счете, эти ортодоксальные иудеи вечно чем-то недовольны.


 И как только этим ортодоксальным, вечно недовольным чем-то иудеям  -удалось таки перетянуть Вас на темную сторону силы? =)
айайайай... :Smile: 




> и раз уж ты несчастен , то и каббала никакого счастья не приносит людям.


 простите, но неубедительно)

----------


## trypo

прощаю тебе твою неубедительность - не вопрос  :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Ох уж эти философы... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Речь опять же о Вас  - айайайай  :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Когда-то в мире жил человек, который вдруг почувствовал особое отношение к другим людям. Это произошло естественно, в результате его внутреннего побуждения приблизиться к ним, почувствовать более близкими. Прежде такого с ним не случалось, и он начал исследовать новое состояние: почему вдруг это происходит? И тогда он обнаружил, что в его отношении к другим людям раскрываются различные связи и силы.

Этого человека звали Адам, он жил 5773 года тому назад. Свои наблюдения он описал в книге "Тайный ангел". Затем Авраам написал книгу "Создание", где тоже рассказывал об этом. После него были Моше, Пророки, Писания, Талмуды, Книга Зоар - во всех первоисточниках описывается отношение человека к другим людям и силы, которые при этом раскрываются.

Точнее всего выразил это великий АРИ в конце 15 века, а Бааль Сулам написал комментарий к его текстам, чтобы облегчить нам восприятие, хотя вы говорите, что это тоже непонятно. Комментарий Бааль Сулама намного доступнее, чем книга АРИ "Древо жизни", на основе которой создан ТЭС. И его "Комментарий Сулам" на Книгу Зоар тоже намного ближе нам, чем первоисточник.

О чем говорят все эти книги? - О той системе взаимосвязи, которую мы раскрываем, выходя из эгоизма навстречу объединению с ближним. Это та система связи, которая сейчас начинает проявляться в мире. Именно она мешает нам, вызывает кризис, потому что мы, эгоисты, не можем к ней приспособиться. Я хочу что-то сделать и вдруг обнаруживаю, что мир ведет себя не так, как всегда. Эта система будто всплывает снизу и начинает проявляться, а мы чувствуем себя как рыбы в этой сети.

Из каббалистических первоисточников, таких как "Введение в науку каббала", "Учение Десяти Сфирот" и "Древо жизни" Ари, мы узнаём о строении духовного мира, о создании души – единственного творения и о том, как эта душа прошла разбиение, разделившись на множество частей.




"Какова Цель творения? Для чего мы живем? Зачем нужна жизнь на Земле?" – Эти вопросы интересовали человечество во все времена, но в особенности ими задается наше поколение.

И хотя мы часто слышим о различных формах существования жизни во Вселенной, на самом деле мы видим, что мы – одни.

Мы совершенно не понимаем, что пребываем на земном шаре в особенных условиях, которые способствовали возникновению на нем жизни, а это – очень сложная вещь.

Даже для зарождения материальной формы жизни требуется накопление сил и формирование условий, позволяющее ее создать, уже не говоря о состоянии, из которого должна будет развиться жизнь в духовном мире.

Все эти вещи всегда повергали в изумление великие умы человечества во всех поколениях: как это произошло и зачем? Какая необходимость есть в Природе или высшей силе, создавшей все именно в такой форме?

И если бы не каббалисты, реально раскрывшие духовный мир и достигшие той самой точки, в которой зародилась жизнь, то мы так ничего бы и не узнали.

Нам известно, что физики, испытывающие коллайдер в Швейцарии, хотят достичь той точки, с которой начался так называемый Большой взрыв. То есть пытаются воспроизвести искру света, прорвавшуюся в этот мир и принесшую с собой всю материю, которая затем в нем образовалась.

Но каббалисты уже вышли своими постижениями за пределы нашего мира и прошли весь путь с начала творения в духовном мире до конечного исправления и рассказали нам обо всем, что там происходило. Об этом мы можем узнать из книги "Древо жизни" Ари.

Каббалисты, постигшие духовный мир, рассказывают нам, что высшая сила, создавшая и сотворившая всю реальность, действовала на основе программы и решения, и что все это называется Замыслом творения.







> Вопрос: Как и откуда появилась материя? Если по Каббале теория Дарвина ошибочна, то, как объяснить возникновение различных видов и, особенно, человека?
> 
> Ответ: Материя появилась естественно, взрывным проникновением искры высшего света на уровень нашего мира. В физике это явление называется Большой Взрыв. Произошло оно около 15 млрд. лет назад.
> 
> Эта искра содержала в себе всю материю и энергию нашего мира. Также и в ТЭС, и в книгах Зоар и "Древо Жизни", написанных сотни лет назад, говорится о таком происхождении любой низшей ступени из высшей.
> 
> Искра содержала в себе всю информацию о своем нисхождении сверху-вниз и продолжает развиваться, реализуя эту информацию. В итоге в нашем мире из нее развивается вселенная, человек, который обязан достичь своим развитием, того состояния, из которого искра вышла. Это достигается "подъемом" человека в своем развитии по 125 ступеням, от эгоизма к свойству отдачи и любви к ближнему.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Пути достижения высшей цели*

Каббала рассматривает способы достижения человеком высшей цели – отождествление с общей управляющей высшей силой, называемой «Творец». Чтобы пояснить это, возьмем, для примера, какой-либо мельчайший живой организм, вся роль которого сводится лишь к тому, чтобы прокормить себя и просуществовать определенное время, необходимое для воспроизводства потомства. При исследовании этого простейшего микроорганизма мы обнаружим, что он представляет собой сложное соединение, состоящее из огромного числа различных волокон, как уже установлено биологами и физиологами в результате исследований, хотя остается множество тонкостей, о которых им пока не известно. Это говорит о том, что для поддержания даже такого примитивного существования необходимо многочисленное количество деталей, связей, функций, о которых мы знаем далеко не все.

По аналогии с этим примером можно вообразить то неисчисляемое многообразие различных соединений и связей, которые нам необходимо освоить, чтобы достичь высшей цели. Другими словами, высшая цель достижима только в результате полнейшей реализации всего, что есть в человеке. Мы должны осмысленно разумно исследовать на себе все воздействия Творца: свое устройство, Его создание и управление, а также то, каким образом оно изменяется и приводит к завершающему совершенному состоянию. 




Таким образом, изучить закон — означает, реализовать его на себе, досконально исследовав причину: откуда он нисходит, почему именно в такой форме, каким образом действует, в чем состоит его задача и как его применить, чтобы достичь высшей цели.

В данном случае постижение законов управления мирозданием означает не просто наблюдение за их действием и измерение соответствующих параметров, как мы экспериментально изучаем законы нашего мира. Духовные законы необходимо осваивать, принимая во внимание исходную точку их возникновения: почему созданы именно они и именно в таком виде, почему именно такими созданы мы и прочие объекты миров, — вплоть до понимания того, что происходит с каждым атомом, с каждым телом во всех существующих состояниях.

Когда человек постигает всю систему мироздания целиком, на всех её уровнях, только тогда он понимает действие Творца относительно всего мироздания, становится равным Творцу и оправдывает Его. Такое состояние называется: «слияние с Творцом подобием свойств».

Каббала дает нам все знания о природе, и если мы их не абсорбируем, не впитаем, не реализуем, то не достигнем цели. Ог*ром*ная и, на первый взгляд, невероятная задача — чтобы каждый из нас стал физиком, химиком, биологом на всех уровнях мироздания. Человек обязан в течение своей жизни постичь абсолютно все законы, но не привычным, традиционным исследованием тех или иных явлений. С помощью каббалы он познает корни еще до того, как они реализуются на уровне неживой, растительной и животной природы нашего мира, где следствия их проявления могут быть зафиксированы и исследованы техническими средствами академических наук.

----------


## Yrok25

что то вдруг вспомнилась данная : 

  тема))) :Cool:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> что то вдруг вспомнилась данная :  тема)))


 Кто это?)

*Две системы: нисхождение и подъем*

Каббала включает в себя исследование двух параллельных и полностью равных друг другу систем, и предлагает способы их использования для достижения цели творения. Первая называется: «порядок нисхождения миров, парцуфим и сфирот». Вторая: «постижение» или «ступени познания Высшей силы». Единственное отличие этих абсолютно идентичных систем заключается только в том, что первая выстраивается сверху вниз: от первопричины (Творца) в мире Бесконечности до ее полной противоположности — нижней ступени нашего мира. Вторая начинается в нашем мире и поднимается вверх по направлению к первопричине, в точности повторяя все состояния, соединения и связи, которые составляют структуру первой системы.

Поднимаясь по ступеням второй системы, человек шаг за шагом постигает все уровни познания Высшей управляющей силы, согласно тем законам и принципам, по которым они выстроились от первопричины до состояния «наш мир». Следовательно, первая система является некой моделью, и ее существование обусловлено необходимостью осуществить цель мироздания — полное постижение Творца всем человечеством, то есть, реализовать вторую систему.

Таким образом, раскрытие Творца не является одномоментным актом, а занимает время, необходимое для приобретения качеств восприятия явлений и свойств всех нисходящих ступеней, пока человек полностью не постигнет их многообразие.

Процесс последовательного распространения высших сил сверху вниз определил такой же поэтапный характер их исследования снизу вверх, что подобно подъему по лестнице, и потому уровни постижения были названы «ступенями». 




Находясь на нижней ступени, человек не представляет, что может пожелать перейти на следующую, ведь он не ощущает ее, а как можно желать неизвестного? Подъем становится возможным благодаря тому, что следующая ступень дает ощущение своего присутствия. Для этого ее нижняя часть как бы опускается в верхнюю часть предыдущей ступени. Возникает разница между уровнями и понимание того, что необходимо сделать, чтобы подняться.

Очередность постижения всех ступеней предопределена: каждое последующее выше предыдущего. Различие состоит в глубине постижения. Мы и сейчас находимся в мире Бесконечности, ощущаем его, но только в самом минимальном проявлении, которое мы называем «наш мир». Не существует ничего, кроме мира Бесконечности и нас в нем. Все остальное - суть фильтры, установленные на наших органах восприятия.

Наш мир является самым большим фильтром, ослабляющим в нас ощущение мира Бесконечности. Устраняя этот фильтр, человек восходит на более высокую ступень. Сквозь этот мир он видит следующий слой мира Бесконечности, который проявляется все больше и больше по мере подъема. Так, по сути, человек проникает вглубь материи, постигая Замысел.

Таким образом, можно сделать вывод о существовании двух реальностей:

1. реальность материи - порядок раскрытия высшего света сверху вниз, от Первичного источника, определяющего меру и качество света, исходящего из сути Творца. Этот свет проходит стадии сокрытия, одну за другой, пока из него не возникнет материальная действительность;

2. реальность Высшего разума - после раскрытия сверху вниз, выстраивается порядок снизу вверх, представляющий собой ступени лестницы, в соответствии с которой человечество развивается до тех пор, пока не достигнет цели творения.

----------


## Vladislav

Можно я по оффтоплю немного?

Вот например я не застал совок в сознательном возрасте, зато слышал рассказы о той совковой жизни от тех, кто при нём жил. И у всех этих рассказов есть общий момент: отстоял в очереди -> получил справку -> отстоял в очереди -> оформил документ -> отстоял в очереди -> получил подпись и штамп -> отстоял в очереди -> урвал ГДР`вскую мебель -> отстоял в очереди -> получил однушку (хотя это наверно позитивный момент) -> отстоял в очереди -> ожидал одобрение на поданные документы. Твою же мать! А нафиг они жили то вообще? Никто ведь из них и мира то не видел, многие даже за пределы родной области то выезжали один раз, и то не по своей воле, и то в армию или по распределению. Жили то как роботы. И ведь по настоящему то не рады были такой жизни. Многие иностранцы бывавшие в СССР кстати отмечали, что люди здесь неулыбчивые и какие-то затравленные. Я и сам по многим бывшим совкам такое вижу.

----------


## Dementiy

> А нафиг они жили то вообще? Никто ведь из них и мира то не видел, многие даже за пределы родной области то выезжали один раз, и то не по своей воле, и то в армию или по распределению.


 Моя оценка будет неполной (все-таки я не из того поколения), но то, что наши современники живут за счет этих скучных людей, думаю, очевидно.

Электричество (ГЭС, АЭС), транспорт (дороги), крыша над головой (дома, канализация, водоснабжение), китайские безделушки (благодаря уже разработанным нефтяным и газовым месторождениям) и, наконец, право на свою страну (ядерный щит).

А вот что сделали наши удалые, развеселые сверстники, каждый год бегущие из своей страны ради столь популярной ныне Великой Цели, - "оттянутся по-полной" ?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Можно я по оффтоплю немного?


 СОВОК также затронем, только чуть позже.


*Основные элементы мироздания
*

Благодаря своим исследованиям, ученые-каббалисты обнаружили: все, что присуще мирозданию сводится к следующим феноменам: желанию получить наслаждение и абсолютному желанию насладить (отдаче), и составляет два его основных элемента. Желание получать наслаждение, (буквальный перевод термина с иврита рацон лекабель), как форма существования, предполагает наличие пустоты, отсутствие наполнения, которое на более высоких уровнях природы присутствует в форме ощущения. Это состояние является вторичным, ему неизменно предшествует состояние наполненности.




Из всего вышесказанного было сделано два важных вывода:

а) самостоятельному существованию желания получать, названному материалом мироздания, предшествовало симбиотическое состояние двух основ, первичное наполнение или первичное проявление первопричины, желания насладить, названное миром Бесконечности;

б) существовал некий момент, когда феномен получения выделился из состояния первичной наполненности; лишившись в результате этого своего наполнения, он стал существовать, как желание получать – материал мироздания.

В результате акта творения был прерван контакт с Высшей дающей силой, и образовался первичный материал – творение, желание получать. Это произошло вследствие противоположности свойств Творца (дающего) и творения (получающего). Целью творения является самостоятельное, свободное от влияния Творца желание уподобиться своей первопричине. Состояние всего мироздания ученые-каббалисты определили как уровни, ступени этого подобия, которые и называются мирами.

*На каких данных основана каббала*

Каббала основана только на точных, проверенных опытным путем данных, она не принимает во внимание никакие теории или гипотезы. Вся информация, на которой базируется эта наука, получена от людей, лично постигших ощущения высшего мира, то есть, осознавших, проверивших, измеривших и описавших свои постижения. Совокупность их исследований и образует весь научный материал каббалы.  




В каббале, как и в любой науке, есть свой четкий исследовательский аппарат: математический и графический (в виде схем и таблиц). Вместо чувств, переживаний, впечатлений от воздействия Высшей управляющей силы, каббалисты оперируют векторами, интенсивностью притяжения и подавления желаний. Их соотношения измеряются численно, а желания и их наполнение определяются мерами. С помощью таких научных средств каббалисты описывают ощущаемое ими Высшее управление.

----------


## Acros_the_stars



----------


## Acros_the_stars

Первоначальный этап развития каббалы


В истории каббалы можно выделить несколько периодов. Зарождение ее как науки отстоит от нашего времени, предположительно, на 5700 лет. Начальный этап развития был ознаменован появлением первой каббалистической книги «Тайный Ангел» (Разиэль Малах).
Автор (некоторые источники приписывают авторство Адаму) описывает в своем труде скрытую силу, которая раскрылась ему в результате исследования системы мироздания. Эту силу невозможно ощутить с помощью естественных органов чувств, и она не поддается восприятию посредством данных человеку от рождения способов познания.



Ангелом в каббале метафорически именуется сила природы, «тайный» означает – скрывающийся за картиной нашего мира, но управляющий им. Таким образом, автор имеет в виду некую общую силу, единый закон, под управлением которого находится наш мир. Ознакомившись с содержанием книги «Тайный Ангел», мы видим, что он не был примитивным человеком, а проявил способности к глубокому исследованию, и потому его, без сомнения, можно считать каббалистом, повествующим об основах мироздания. Он исследовал то, что находится выше нашего мира, и рассмотрел Высший мир, где находится душа до своего нисхождения и облачения в физическое тело, и куда она поднимается после того, как человек завершает свой земной путь.



Будучи первой душой, низошедшей в наш мир, автор рассказывает о перспективах развития остальных душ, которым предстоит сойти: своих детей, внуков, правнуков, всего рода человеческого, который пройдет от него. Он не повествует о телах, которые родятся в этом мире, а ведет речь именно о душах, которые произойдут от его души. Автор описывает, каким образом они должны будут пройти свой земной путь, спускаясь для облачения в тела, и что будет с ними, по возвращении к своему истоку. Он предрекает, что они соберутся в общую душу, но уже на другом, более высоком уровне, и опять образуют то, что мы называем «Адам» . Все мы – лишь малые его частицы.

В чем особенность каббалистических источников? Человек живет в этом мире и воспринимает всевозможные его картины и образы. Каждый из нас мог бы описать то, что он чувствует. Каббалистические труды, напротив, передают впечатления человека, живущего в нашем мире, но обладающего восприятием Высшего, духовного мира. Они не доступны другим людям, то есть, сообщают о том состоянии, которое человек обычно не чувствует, но имеет возможность ощутить.




Каббалист – не просто человек, который начал ощущать Высший мир, а тот, кто может описать свои ощущения таким языком и способом, чтобы мы могли правильно понять передаваемую им информацию. Более того: чтобы, занимаясь по его трудам, мы могли развить в себе недостающий орган чувств, и с его помощью также ощущать Высший мир. Тогда мы сможем увидеть наши прошлые и будущие состояния (в духовном мире нет времени), и таким образом войти в ощущение Высшего вечного мира, существуя, по своему желанию, одновременно в обоих мирах. Каббалистические сочинения обладают такой силой, пользуются таким способом изложения и применяют такую методику, что, занимаясь по ней, под правильным руководством, любой человек достигает уровня постижения автора. Поэтому очень важно знать, какие книги следует изучать.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Наука каббала дает возможность раскрыть* то, что было еще до создания нашего мира, до момента Большого взрыва: узнать какие миры тогда были созданы. Она позволяет нам, с того места, где мы сейчас находимся на пути эволюции, из 21-го века, увидеть все будущие этапы развития, "до конца всех поколений".

Каббала объясняет то, что не способна объяснить современная физика. Палеонтологические раскопки дают нам некоторую информацию о прошлых поколениях и о пройденных этапах развития.

Но обычная наука не может ничего сказать о том, что было до создания нашего мира и что находится за его пределами, то есть о том, что недоступно нашим материальным органам чувств: зрению, слуху, обонянию, вкусу, осязанию.

Астрофизика исследует развитие вселенной, начиная с момента Большого взрыва – с образования места, в котором возникли все галактики, наша Солнечная система и планета Земля. Об этом у нас есть некоторые сведения.

Но до Большого взрыва не существовало даже таких понятий как "место" и "время", а потому это недоступно нашему исследованию. Мы не способны обычными методами исследовать то, что происходило до создания места и времени. 

А наука каббала может нам в этом помочь, поскольку дает нам новые инструменты, органы восприятия, расширяет наше ощущение и разум. Таким образом, мы можем исследовать реальность, неуловимую нашими обычными сенсорами.
*
Вопрос:* Как можно исследовать то, что было до Большого взрыва, до создания нашей Вселенной, если тогда ничего не было? Разве Большой взрыв – это не точка начала?

*Ответ:* Большой взрыв – это точка начала нашего материального мира, возникшего из взорвавшейся искры высшей энергии. Астрофизика не может объяснить, как это произошло. Ведь как возможно сконцентрировать такую большую энергию в одной крохотной точке, в которой произошел взрыв?

Физика подходит к самой точке, в которой духовная энергия преобразовалась в материальную энергию. Со стороны духовного мира – это была самая микроскопическая энергия. Эта духовная энергия прошла от мира Бесконечности через пять духовных миров: Адам Кадмон, Ацилут, Брия, Ецира, Асия.

И на границе этого последнего мира Асия, ослабившись до минимума, словно крохотная капля в море, эта духовная искра взорвалась и перешла в материальную энергию, из которой родилась вся Вселенная.

Это и есть тока Большого взрыва, послужившая началом нашего мира. Все, что было до этого – относится только к духовному миру, то есть к науке каббала.
М. Лайтман

----------


## trypo

ты какую-то обратку хоть получаешь от своих трудов ?
все эти посты "в стол" - ради чего?

----------


## qwe

> все эти посты "в стол" - ради чего?


 Ради отдачи)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Благодарю)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Зарождение каббалистической методики

В современной интеллектуальной истории временем зарождения каббалистической традиции принято считать эпоху Средневековья, а точкой отсчета появление «Книги Зоар» – основополагающего труда по каббале. Каббалисты же относят создание этой книги не к cредним векам, а ко II в. н.э. Точка зрения ученых, считающих каббалу сравнительно молодым течением, относящимся к XI–XIII вв. н.э., как и та, в соответствии с которой каббала возникла намного раньше, имеют равное право на существование. Разногласия объясняются тем, что они основаны на исследовании различных исторических и литературных памятников каббалистического учения.

Сами каббалисты, постигающие духовный мир, говорят, что каббала как наука о мироздании зародилась в древнем городе Месопотамии, называемом Ур Халдейский. Предание того времени (около XVIII в. до н.э.) повествует о жителе Междуречья, по имени Авраам, который в процессе исследования окружающего мира обнаружил за многочисленными проявлениями различных природных стихий, действие единственной силы.
Вначале ему казалось, что мир, в котором он живет, находится под властью многих сил. Однако, проникнув за доступный слой познания, Авраам постиг, что все они являются частными проявлениями единственной Высшей силы, которую он назвал «Творец».
Изучая законы окружающего мира, Авраам систематизировал полученные знания, и на их основе разработал методику постижения единой управляющей силы и ее проявлений в виде различных воздействий, которые ощущает на себе человек.

Этот метод исследования он назвал «каббала» (в переводе с иврита – получение), и изложил свои постижения в книге «Сэфер Ецира» («Книга Создания»).



Автор немногословен в передаче материала, текст книги краток, фразы лаконичны и представляют собой заключения о раскрытии духовных ступеней. Авраам использует рисунки для отображения всех связей между нашим миром и духовными мирами, чтобы показать, как осуществляется Высшее управление.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Последователи и ученики Авраама стали распространять его методику постижения законов мироздания среди своих соотечественников. С течением времени группа единомышленников разрослась до размеров целого народа и составила около 3 млн. человек. Поскольку люди объединились в группу не по национальным или социальным признакам, а исключительно по принципу предпочтения данной методики, то, в строгом смысле, назвать народом эту горстку приверженцев невозможно. Это была каббалистическая группа исследователей Высшего мира. После того, как все ее члены одновременно получили адекватное духовное ощущение, они стали называть себя «народ Израиля». С первых дней члены этой каббалистической группы развивали дополнительное восприятие Высшего мира и в своих детях, которые благодаря соответствующему воспитанию росли, воспринимая это ощущение естественно и органично.




Так продолжалось до определенного исторического момента, когда вся группа одновременно лишилась способности воспринимать Высший мир, и была низведена с духовной высоты. Перестав быть сообществом людей, живущих в духовном ощущении, они приняли вид обычного народа. Поскольку особенность существования этой группы была оправдана только соответствующим уровнем мировосприятия, она перестала быть исключительным явлением в нашем мире и тотчас обрела соответствующий облик: статус народности, рассеянной среди всех народов мира.

Вне ощущения Высшего мира группа не могла более называться «народом Израиля», где слово «Израиль» понимается как «Исра –Эль», что означает на иврите «прямо к Творцу». В отсутствии полного духовного восприятия некогда каббалистическая группа стала практиковать физическую интерпретацию духовных действий, продолжая использовать их названия. Это и положило начало иудейской религии, а затем – и остальных религий.
Именно падение людей с духовного уровня познания мира повлекло за собой возникновение различных интерпретаций каббалы. В силу названных причин эту систему знаний стали соотносить, подчас, с совершенно иными духовными истоками. В то же время на ее искаженных представлениях проросли новые религиозные, мистические и гностические учения.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Самая маленькая ступень духовного мира несет человеку большее наслаждение, чем все удовольствия нашего мира. (Рабаш)

Известно из науки каббала, что порядок нисхождения ступеней – как в пирамиде. Весь неживой мир по своей сути приравнивается к одному растению, и весь растительный мир – к одному животному. Точно так же обстоят дела с уровнем "человек" и переходом на духовный уровень.

То есть, если мы возьмем все наслаждения этого мира, все они вместе и есть лишь одна искра, прорвавшаяся в наш мир во время Большого взрыва и сотворившая здесь всю материю со всем наполнением, включая нас. Вся наша Вселенная произошла от одной искры, которая из духовного пространства вошла в материальную пустоту и создала всю нашу реальность, бесконечное множество звезд, галактик, а также нас. И все это совершила одна маленькая искра света!

Выходит, если мы поднимемся обратно на духовный уровень к источнику этой прорвавшейся в наш мир искры, то получим там в бесконечное количество раз большее наполнение, большую мощность наслаждения, чем весь этот мир мог бы в себя включить во все времена.

Если мы соберем всех наслаждающихся людей за всю историю существования человечества, то на самой маленькой ступени духовного мира мы получим наслаждение большее в миллиард раз.

Как же тут не сойти с ума? Как можно все это выдержать? Поэтому возникают проблемы с подъемом по духовным ступеням. Прежде всего, как не взорваться от такого счастья?....итд. 

http://kabacademy.com/




Наш мир, вся вселенная образовались от ударного проникновения маленькой искры света хохма. Эта микроскопическая по размеру, но бесконечная по силе энергия положила начало существованию всей материи. Если вдуматься, что такая ничтожная толика света дала нам ощущение материальной жизни, то какого безграничного объема существования мы сможем достичь, когда наполнимся светом хасадим, в котором раскроется свет хохм&#225;. Мы испытаем наслаждение, в миллиарды раз превышающее самое огромное наслаждение этого мира.

Не ощущая в нашем мире свет хохма мы находимся в состоянии *духовной смерти и считаемся духовно неживыми.* Выйти из этого состояния можно, устремившись к сближению с другими душами, к соединению друг с другом и достижению свойства взаимной отдачи



*
Я мертвец. Я мертвец,* я пою о загробной любви.
О весне, тает лед, мое сердце лежит у реки
И гниет.

Это жизнь, это стыд, первозданную песню поет.
И стучит и стучит безобразное сердце мое.
Это кровь.
У реки, у реки на скалистом ее берегу.
Я мертвец, я мертвец, проклинаю чужую весну
И любовь...

----------


## brusnika

ты сам то веришь в это ?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> ты сам то веришь в это ?


 В каббале под верой подразумевается немного не то, что обычно принято понимать под этим понятием. Я придерживаюсь данной точки зрения - проверяю на себе:

----------


## Unity

Спасибо, _что Вы есть_, - и не умолкаете - в Этом мире, в коем редкие жемчужины _истой_ информации просто утопают в океане хаоса, в беспощадном шуме душ, ослеплённых своими иллюзиями... столь неизлечимо, со столь угнетающим «прогнозом»...
'Донырнуть до дна', - своего самозабвения...
Стать иудой собственному сердцу, своей же душе...
В прочем видеть, сверх всего, «чужого»/врага, - ну и в Жизни - _смысл_ отрицать, - каждым шагом, думой и деянием...
Ах, это ужасно...
'Школа' жизни на Земле, - ну и все её страшные уроки... кои даже не выносят... оставаясь в том же 'классе'... словно _навсегда_...
* Благодарствую, что напоминаете о Главном... что Вы не утратили веру во людей...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Спасибо, _что Вы есть_, - и не умолкаете
> '.


 )))
И Вам большое Спасибо за Ваши теплые,  красивые и бесконечно поэтические слова и постоянную поддержку, за Вашу преданность выбранному пути, - нелегкому, но истинному пути – самопознания.. за то, что всегда остаетесь верны своему внутреннему голосу и не прогибаетесь под мнением большинства, идете вопреки коллективной иллюзии,  и за то, что делитесь с остальными, пытаясь донести ту мудрость, частью которой Вы  уже, несомненно, являетесь.

“Океан хаоса” действительно  становится все больше и больше, мировая сеть ежедневно наполняется огромным количеством мусора, однако небольшие островки, как Вы точно выразились -  жемчужины _истой_ информации, какими бы они на первый взгляд неприметными и незначительными ни казались  среди всего этого океана бесполезной и вредной информации, тем не менее, обладают огромной силой, несомненно, воздействующей на всеобщую сеть,  где все мы на самом деле связаны и представляем собой единое целое. Поэтому даже небольшое предложение, текст, слово, выходящее в мир с правильным намерением,  исхоядщее из  чистого источника истинной мудрости, уже изменяет Мир в лучшую сторону, впрочем как и любая негативная мысль – соответственно несет негативные последствия, поэтому, несмотря на небольшое ее количество, значение прежде всего, приобретает именно качество. От того и такое количество цитат))) 




> В прочем видеть, сверх всего, «чужого»/врага, - ну и в Жизни - _смысл_ отрицать, - каждым шагом, думой и деянием...
> Ах, это ужасно...
> 'Школа' жизни на Земле, - ну и все её страшные уроки... кои даже не выносят... оставаясь в том же 'классе'... словно _навсегда_...


 Не беспокойтесь, рано-или поздно точка встречи случится…Вы посмотрите, как Мир трясет, Мы находимся буквально на пороге больших изменений..необходимо просто терпеливо объяснять свою точку зрения и наполнять сеть позитивной и чистой информацией…Не  стоит расстраиваться почем зря, каждому необходимо пройти свои этапы развития и осознания, тем более учитывая те невероятные  изменения, которые должен пройти весь Мир…Я думаю,  Мы с Вами еще не совсем осознаем, какие же невероятные события нам предстоит лицезреть в ближайшем будущем …. 
Держитесь!!!







> * Благодарствую, что напоминаете о Главном... что Вы не утратили веру во людей...


 В людей??? В людей как раз не утратил... все и зависит от людей...

Неуловим и скоротечен
Миг жизни данный нам Судьбой,
Рожденье — смерть, как утро — вечер,
И вновь уходим в мир иной.

Из жизни в жизнь, меняя лица,
Стремясь себя преодолеть,
Уходим — чтобы возродиться,
Приходим — чтобы умереть.

И Тайна в этом возрожденьи,
Она сквозь Бездну нас ведет,
Верша свое предназначенье,
Душе покоя не дает.

Кто мы? И для чего здесь были?
Где есть начало всех начал?
В чем смысл рожденья в этом Мире?
И кто его предначертал?

За поколеньем поколенье,
В калейдоскопе Бытия,
Найти не можем просветленья
В разгадке замысла Творца.

И нет конца, и нет начала,
Мир тонет в беспредельности,
Лишь наши Души, как причалы,
В безбрежном море Вечности.

В них мысли колыбель исконно,
В них форма обретает смысл,
В них Дух, вливаясь в мир природный,
Страдает, любит и творит!

Творит себя, границ не зная,
Из Хаоса и Пустоты,
Сознаньем Путь наш озаряя,
Рождая новые Миры.

Так и Душа, в одно мгновенье,
Из глубины веков прозрев,
Уйдет в другие измеренья,
Мир и себя преодолев!

Уйдет к истокам прикоснуться,
Дыханье Вечности испить,
Чтоб жизнью новой обернуться
И вновь — Страдать! Любить! Творить!

Неуловим и скоротечен
Миг жизни данный нам Судьбой,
Но Путь дарован бесконечный,
Прозревшим Мыслью и Душой!(с)

----------


## Unity

Что Вы… Не за что благодарить… *с грустью улыбается* Всем мы Здесь для 'этого', — чтобы сокрушить препятствия к постижению подлинной природы Всего, что нас окружает; Всего, что живёт внутри каждого из нас независимо от мириад всевозможных 'различающих' нас факторов/без конца разъединяющих & бросающих всех нас на различных сторонах всех наших безумных интеллектуальных 'баррикад', — ну и нету ничего, что могло бы быть важнее этого… *степенный кивок*
Мудрость, — это Вы… Мудрость живёт в каждом, — только в неких — дремлет покамест… К сожаленью, рано или поздно, боль разбудит таковых, — дьявольский 'будильник' с 'плавно-нарастающей мелодией звонка' — ото едва ощутимой — к подлинной агонии… 
И мы сами себе причиняем боль… идя супротив себя, супротив велений своей/мировой души, — сея зло 'иному' — вскоре пожиная страшные 'колосья' — в собственном же сердце… Пока не поймём, — что мы сами — нива… Что мы сами — семя… Ну и каждый урожай, — наше продолжение, наше порождение, наше отражение — обнаженная наша душа… 
N.B. Стих сей замечателен!.. ^_^ Ваш ведь, стоит полагать?.. Можно, аз 'растиражирую' его, делясь с всеми, с кем только возможно?.. 
Несмотря на всё моё жалкое 'умение' в цепочки сплетать прежде разрознённые слова, — это… просто виртуозно, прямо дух захватывает!..

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Мудрость живёт в каждом, — только в неких — дремлет покамест… К сожаленью, рано или поздно, боль разбудит таковых, — дьявольский 'будильник' с 'плавно-нарастающей мелодией звонка' — ото едва ощутимой — к подлинной агонии… 
> И мы сами себе причиняем боль… идя супротив себя, супротив велений своей/мировой души, — сея зло 'иному' — вскоре пожиная страшные 'колосья' — в собственном же сердце… Пока не поймём, — что мы сами — нива… Что мы сами — семя… Ну и каждый урожай, — наше продолжение, наше порождение, наше отражение — обнаженная наша душа…


  Замечательно сказано!


Слова — не мы... Они лишь звук,
Рождённый в глубине безмолвья...
За каждым словом Сердца стук...
И мысль, пропитанная кровью...
Мы — не слова... Мы — Бесконечность...
И тело нам дано на миг...
Мы — всеобъемлющая Вечность,
Где безупречность — главный штрих...
Слова — не мы... мерцанье точки...
Вибрация внутри волны...
Дрожь, созидающая строчки...
И образ девственной Луны...
Мы — не слова... Мы — дух природы...
Дыханье Жизни в каждом дне...
Словами мы вскрываем коды,
Творящие миры вовне...
Слова - этюд воображения...
Разумный принцип через мысль...
Созвучных букв переплетением
Сознание... играет... в Жизнь...(с) (чужой стих)






> N.B. Стих сей замечателен!.. ^_^ Ваш ведь, стоит полагать?..


 Нет конечно! Там же значок (с)  Слава Богу Вы моих стихов не видели))) Все стихи взяты из Сети...из Единой СЕТИ...



> Можно, аз 'растиражирую' его, делясь с всеми, с кем только возможно?..


 Конечно! Не можно, а НУЖНО)




> Несмотря на всё моё жалкое 'умение' в цепочки сплетать прежде разрознённые слова, — это… просто виртуозно, прямо дух захватывает!..


 У меня и такого умения нет...(
полностью согласен - действительно дух захватывает! По-моему только так и можно рассказать, не спорами и убеждениями, а через сердце и чувства...Будду понемногу добавлять свои самые любимые, а Вы уже потом вбрасывайте их во всеобщую свалку -Запредельный Океан Хаоса))

----------


## Unity

Да, все наши Слова, с множества которых соткан/состоит 'внутренний' тот 'мир' каждого из нас, — просто 'переменные' в 'вычислениях' 'процессора' нашего ума, в его симуляциях, в его моделированиях — маленькие Символы для огромных/колоссально-сжатых прошлых наших опытов, во имя удобства ловко так 'помеченных' образом/морфемой/обезличенным ментальным представлением — 'телефонным кодом' с кирилличных знаков — 'фонограммой' слов, кои без конца нам поёт душа… Слово — квинтэссенция, соки, выжатые с памяти… 
Просто эхо/тени наших впечатлений ото данных сенсорных систем, только лишь фантомы, памятью запечатлённые, — кои неустанно воскрешаем мы — просто размышляя… 
Беспрестанным своим размышленьем, созиданьем цепей с виртуальных слов, — протезируем мы жизнь — превращая её в ад, — так как 'на творцов' — души только 'учатся', — и эскизы/и наброски их — попросту пугают… 
Всё, о чём помышляем мы, ныне Здесь присутствующие, — в массе своей/в основном — это просто преступление, — в отношении себя; в отношении Того, для Чего мы — всего только 'храмы', «постоялый двор» на частицу века… 
Все наши слова… Отраженный свет нашего сознания — амальгамою ума… Зерцалом… 'Дисплеем', — образ в коем — порождаем мы… 
Мы… Реальность… 
Мы… 'временная' Вечность… 
Мы… Целое, видящее сон… 
Целое, творящее Мир… 
Амнезия, странное самозабвение — нас ведёт Сюда… 
Ну а кем же мы уйдём Отсюда?..
Сможем ль вспомнить истую свою природу, — Силы, строящей свой мир — собственною волею, собственным желанием, страстью & мечтой?.. Сможем ль постичь, кто мы, души?.. Для чего живём, — ну и что превыше всего стоит воплощения?..

----------


## brusnika

у каждого своя наука

----------


## Unity

Истая Наука служит улучшенью & прогрессу Жизни, — но, в силу того, что у каждого — ряд своих теорий, кои далеки от истины, — многие страдают… Самолично обжигаясь, набивая шишки, — и не допуская, что важнейшие знания на свете — подавно уложены в множество 'учебников'… Тора, Заветы, Дао и Коран, тексты поучений Будды, памятки бона & дзогчен, дзэнские трактаты… 
Но… странные созданья люди!..
Выбирают боль, — хотя всё может быть иначе…

----------


## Acros_the_stars

3. Период египетского изгнания: Пятикнижие 

Отрезок истории, последовавший за Авраамом, не оставил нам письменных источников каббалистического знания. Возможно, его потомки – Исаак (Ицхак), Яаков и каббалисты периода Египетского изгнания – вносили свою лепту в разработку этой науки, но результаты их усилий бесследно растворились во времени и до нас не дошли. Поэтому, написав Пятикнижие (Тору), Моисей (Моше), действительно, совершил большой прорыв. Ценность его деяния состоит не в широкомасштабной доступности Торы, а в более подробном описании духовных ступеней и условий их постижения. Моисей предлагает свой способ раскрытия Замысла Творца относительно творений – от начала их пути и до конца.






Перед Моисеем раскрылись законы мироздания. Методика постижения Высшего мира, предложенная Моисеем, называется «Тора». Повествуя метафорически об определенных исторических событиях нашего мира, эта книга, на самом деле, описывает структуру скрытых духовных миров, сил, действующих там и их воздействий на нас. Человеку, который лишен способности духовного постижения, чрезвычайно трудно правильно истолковать содержание Торы и увидеть за чередой семейных происшествий и исторических эпизодов Высший мир. В таком доступном закодированном виде (читателю ее содержание представляется простым и ясным) Тора, в отличие от остальных каббалистических книг, могла распространяться открыто.

Существует особое правило, которое мы обязаны усвоить как самое основное в нашем отношении к Торе: необходимо раз и навсегда запомнить, что читаемый нами текст Торы, как всех остальных святых книгах – это лишь слова (но не объекты) нашего мира. То, что стоит за словами – это только духовные объекты, корни, ни в коем случае не относящиеся к нашему миру. Мы никогда не должны смешивать одно с другим!
Тора – это святые имена Творца, то есть, меры Его постижения, потому что имя означает постижение. Это можно уподобить тому, как в нашем мире мы даем название объекту в соответствии с тем, как он проявляет себя в наших ощущениях. Поэтому вся Тора – есть описание ступеней сближения с Творцом, ощущения Творца. 

*1. /1/ В начале сотворения Всесильным неба и земли, /2/ Когда земля была пуста и хаотична, и тьма над бездною, а дух Всесильного парил над водою, /3/ Сказал Всесильный: «Да будет свет»; и стал свет. /4/ И увидел Всесильный, что он хорош, и отделил Бог свет от тьмы. /5/ И назвал Всесильный свет днем, а тьму назвал ночью. И был вечер, и было утро: день Один.
*
Так начинается Берешит (книга Бытие) – первая глава Торы (Пятикнижия). У каждого из нас эти слова вызывают перед глазами определенную картину. Мы слышали различные толкования содержания Торы на уровне «пшат» – простого смысла. Однако эти доступные объяснения оставляют массу вопросов, нам не достает в них логики, научного подхода. 

*Как рассматривает каббала события, описанные в Торе?*
Все святые книги говорят об одном – о Высшем мире, о его сотворении, а уже затем, как из него образовался и наш мир. Причем, они не просто повествуют о том, что там находится, а учат человека, как увидеть духовный мир.
Постепенное раскрытие Высшего мира называется духовным подъемом, или ступенями духовного возвышения человека.

Книги о духовном мире ведут изложение на нескольких языках. Каббала – это наука о строении Высшего мира, и она использует для его описания язык сфирот, парцуфим, графики и чертежи. Тора же описывает Высший мир обыденным языком. Есть еще язык сказаний, притч и язык законов. Попытаемся перевести язык Торы на язык каббалы...




> у каждого своя наука


 Или каждый к ней приходит по-своему)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Мы с вами живем в такое особое время, когда мир начинает чувствовать себя все более и более соединенным. Проблема лишь в том, что эти связи не добрые, а плохие. И при этом, мы ощущаем свою полную зависимость друг от друга, что начинает беспокоить и раздражать всех.

Ведь если зависимость не очень добрая, то такое соединение приносит одни проблемы, как сказано: "Объединение преступников – во вред им самим и всему миру". Если люди пока не исправляют себя и свои отношения, то им лучше разойтись и держаться подальше друг от друга.
Все это началось в Древнем Вавилоне, где эгоизм настолько развился, что люди возненавидели друг друга.
 В результате возникло так много разных языков –впервые прорвался эгоизм и разделил людей. А до этого они жили все как один народ, у которого все было общее.

Но вдруг они почувствовали, что разобщены и относятся к разным общинам, семьям, народностям, а потому не могут жить вместе. С тех пор появилась наука каббала.
Один из мудрецов, живших в Вавилоне, по имени Авраам, раскрыл, что невозможно сопротивляться нашему соединению. Люди обязательно будут связаны, им не удастся отдалиться друг от друга. Нужно лишь знать, как правильно соединиться, несмотря на эгоизм, растущий с каждым днем. Так возникла наука каббала – методика доброго объединения между людьми.
*
Каббала говорит, что прежде всего нужно исправить человека и наши отношения между собой, и тогда все, что мы сделаем, будет на благо...
М. Лайтман*




*Сердце твое двулико,
Сверху оно набито
Мягкой травой,
 а снизу каменное, каменное дно.*

----------


## qwe

> *Сердце твое двулико,
> Сверху оно набито
> Мягкой травой,
>  а снизу каменное, каменное дно.*


 В этом смысле поразительная песня.  :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> В этом смысле поразительная песня.


 Меня наверное больше поразили слова из песни "Розовый Бинт" - *Это жизнь, это стыд первозданную песню поет*,  :Smile: 

...*Эгоизм вырос настолько, что полностью разобщил нас.*  Человек уже не способен быть в ладу и в мире даже с самим собой. Поэтому становятся так популярны наркотики, антидепрессанты, каждому требуется личный психолог.
Все это указывает на то, что нам необходимо вернуться к единству, ведь оно является центральной точкой нашего здоровья.
Все болезни в теле происходят из-за отсутствия правильной связи между его органами, не позволяющей системам организма работать во взаимной гармонии. В прошлые века доктора лечили больных именно по такому принципу, с помощью разных средств возвращая организм в гармоничное состояние.
Но в последние двести-триста лет, с началом технологического прогресса, люди забыли о том, что гармония тела – это залог его здоровья, и перестали о ней заботиться.
Современная медицина борется с каждой болезнью по отдельности, для каждой используя свои специальные химические препараты, вместо того, чтобы возвращать тело к гармоничному единству. 

И в этом вопросе мы тоже придем к осознанию зла, увидев, что только за счет объединения между собой мы можем оздоровить свои тела. Методика объединения, которую предлагает каббала, обеспечит нам здоровье и тела, и души, сделает дружной семью, научит, как воспитывать детей, как построить правильное общество и добрый мир.
А главное, что мы почувствуем высшую силу, скрытую в природе, и достигнем новой ступени своего развития через объединение между всеми в одного человека и соединение с силой, создавшей нас как одно желание. К этому одному желанию мы и вернемся, сливаясь с высшей силой.

Тогда люди перестанут умирать, ведь смерть – это следствие сил разобщения. Вместо смерти, человек будет ощущать подъем на следующий уровень существования. А за счет нашего соединения с остальными между нами происходит постоянный обмен материалами, знаниями, энергией, и благодаря этой циркуляции мы достигаем вечной жизни.
Всего этого может достичь каждый – здесь, при этой жизни в нашем мире! Надо радоваться тому, что мы имеем в своем распоряжении такую великую и уникальную науку, отвечающую на все наши запросы и приводящую нас к совершенству. Я счастлив  видеть, что в мире уже есть так много людей, идущих по пути раскрытия высшей силы...
М. Лайтман

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Весь путь человечества состоит из 6 дней – 6000 лет исправления. Общее сознательное исправление мира началось с 1995 (5755) года. За оставшееся до 6000 лет время, мы, все человечество, должны будем исправить себя, а затем, в седьмом тысячелетии получить заслуженное, заработанное вознаграждение.
Единственное, что мы в состоянии сделать – это, вмешавшись в процесс, запущенный свыше на все 7 тысячелетий, ускорить его. Те, кто может подойти к этому процессу индивидуально, раньше других достигают выхода в Высший мир, ощущения Высшей совершенной реальности.

Да и сам путь исправления, если люди проходят его сознательно, личными усилиями, воспринимается как созидание, романтическое устремление, а не перманентное получение ударов судьбы.
Мы изучаем устройство и функционирование всей системы мироздания именно для того, чтобы точно знать, где и как мы имеем возможность вмешаться, что-то изменить. Вообще, напрямую, человек не может влиять на свой корень, на источник, из которого он низошел, ибо находится на ступень ниже и является его производным.

Однако, исправляя себя, уподобляясь по свойствам своему корню, человек изменяет в себе ощущение того, что получает свыше: вместо ударов судьбы, постоянных неприятностей, повседневных трудностей он начинает испытывать блаженство, покой, совершенство и полное познание. Творец создал нас в этом мире, чтобы мы освоили Высший мир и сами стали управлять своей судьбой.
К счастью, время работает на нас, и близится внутреннее – духовное и внешнее – физическое освобождение всего человечества, как сказано об этом у Бааль Сулама в «Предисловии к Книге Зоар».

Ведь, как не может человек существовать в нашем мире, не имея знаний о нем, так, и его душа после смерти тела не в состоянии существовать в Высшем мире, если не получит предварительных представлений о нем. Поэтому знание каббалы не только обеспечивает нас комфортным существованием в этом мире, но и вознаграждает вечным и совершенным существованием в мире будущем.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Природа человека
*
Учениками Адама были единицы. У Авраама их было уже несколько десятков. Постепенно, к периоду Египетского рабства, эта группа единомышленников достигла огромного числа – 600.000 мужчин, и все они находились на уровне постижения Высшего мира.
Рождался мальчик, его растили, обучали читать, писать и воспитывали так, чтобы в нем проявлялся шестой орган чувств, используя который он мог бы проникнуть внутрь мира, чтобы ощутить причины и следствия всего происходящего в мироздании.
Итак, эта каббалистическая группа существовала на высоком духовном уровне, в полном постижении Высшего мира, и понимала, каким образом она взаимодействует с нашим миром. Что же произошло дальше?

Мировая история непосредственно увязана с природой человека, а это – постепенно нарастающий и развивающийся в нем эгоизм.
Наша Вселенная была создана как огромное собрание неживой материи: глыб минералов, скоплений газов, и т.д. С течением времени, в результате борьбы между силами природы, образовалась Солнечная система и, в том числе, наша планета. За миллионы лет складывались условия, благодаря которым стало возможно зарождение жизни на Земле. Вслед за неживой, растительной, животной природой появляется человек, и далее процесс его развития идет до появления Адама.




Адам имел нулевой уровень эгоизма (всего имеется пять эгоистических уровней), в соответствии с этим обстоятельством, он и описывает систему мироздания, которая оказалась доступна его восприятию.
Затем, эгоизм начинает расти и достигает первого уровня, проявившегося в Аврааме. Авраам, воспользовавшись своими возросшими эгоистическими желаниями, имеет возможность глубже проникнуть в мироздание и написать книгу, информативно намного более содержательную, чем труд Адама. Он продолжает дальнейшую разработку каббалистического знания.
Следующий – третий уровень – Моисей. По сравнению с предыдущими – это качественный скачок. Он пишет Тору, дающую описание всего мироздания, а не его отдельных частей. Каббалистическая группа Моисея, возросшая количественно и поднявшаяся качественно, восходит на ступень, которая называется Храм.

Храм – это не просто здание, возведенное на земле. Если люди, составляющие каббалистическую группу, проникают сквозь наш мир в мир Высший, то Храм олицетворяет собой духовную ступень, на которой они находятся. В то время группа пребывала на уровне Первого Храма, на уровне света хохма.
Затем, эгоизм снова возрос, а духовный уровень народа упал. Народ отправился в Вавилонское изгнание. В то время, когда люди смогли построить Второй Храм, ступень, на которой он находился, соответствовала уже свету хасадим, а не свету хохма, то есть, группа опустилась на ступень ниже.
Наибольшая глубина постижения сил и свойств Высшей природы, управляющей изнутри нашим миром, называется свет хохма, меньшая глубина – свет хасадим.

Затем, эгоизм возрастает еще более, и весь народ опускается с уровня Второго Храма, попав в состояние, которое называется изгнанием.
В нашем мире это событие соответствует, действительно, изгнанию из земли Израиля, но если смотреть сквозь него на Высшие корни, то это воспринимается как падение с духовных уровней. Весь народ вдруг оказался ограниченным в своих ощущениях только возможностями пяти органов чувств и утратил способность проникновения в духовный мир. До крушения Второго Храма у них имелся шестой орган восприятия. После крушения эта способность была полностью утрачена, и в распоряжении людей остались лишь естественные пять органов чувств. Именно это и называется изгнанием.
Изгнание продолжалось, как сказано в каббалистических источниках, до 1995 года по гражданскому летоисчислению, или до 5755 года, если производить отсчет от рождения Адама.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

«Книга Зоар»

После крушения Второго Храма, полного изгнания из духовного мира и падения в наш мир, появляется «Книга Зоар» – каббалистический источник, написанный особым языком.
Это сочинение и по сей день пользуется огромной популярностью во всем мире, неизменно оставляя за собой репутацию кладезя каббалистической мудрости. На титульном листе книги стоит фамилия автора – рабби Шимона бар Йохая. Тем не менее, среди ученых до сих пор нет единого мнения по поводу ее авторства и времени создания: одни считают автором Моисея де Леона – испанского каббалиста ХIII в., другие (среди них и каббалисты-практики) убеждены, что ее написал именно великий каббалист рабби Шимон бар Йохай (сокращенно – РАШБИ), ученик рабби Акивы, живший во II в. н.э. в Верхней Галилее (север Израиля).

*Титульный лист одного из самых ранних изданий «Книги Зоар» * 



  - *О «Книге Зоар»*


Книга написана на арамейском, это был разговорный язык того времени, и в ней сказано, что изложена она тайным языком. Ее содержание многослойно: в передаче древних легенд и притч, описании моральных установлений существует множество скрытых пластов. Понять ее, наравне с книгами Авраама и Моисея, может только человек, находящийся на соответствующих духовных уровнях. 



Начиная с «Книги Зоар», судьбы великих каббалистических книг становятся необычными: они – то исчезают, то вдруг появляются вновь, случайно печатаются, их сжигают. «Книгу Зоар» долгое время скрывали, она была обнародована по ошибке только в конце XIII в., когда умер ее владелец – крупнейший каббалист того времени Моисей де Леон. Его вдова продала издателю рукописи покойного мужа, среди которых была и «Книга Зоар». Издатель переписал ее и распространил.

«Книга Зоар», вероятно, каким-то образом попала в руки Моисея де Леона, вследствие чего его часто считают ее автором. По одной из версий, он обнаружил среди пергаментных листов, которые неизвестный восточный торговец использовал в качестве оберточной бумаги для своего товара, и страницы этой книги. Будучи большим каббалистом, Моисей де Леон понял подлинную ценность своей находки. Он собрал листы и, насколько было возможно, привел в порядок. В общей сложности к нему попало не более 10% оригинала текста, который рабби Аба записал со слов РАШБИ.
Моисей де Леон скрывал эту книгу и учился по ней. Кроме нее, у него имелось еще несколько каббалистических трудов. Некогда он был богат, но потом разорился. После смерти мужа вдова была вынуждена продать его библиотеку, в том числе и «Книгу Зоар». Неизвестно, попала ли она непосредственно в руки издателя, опубликовавшего ее, или прошла через нескольких посредников, но, однако в итоге, увидела свет.

Первоначально «Книга Зоар» включала в себя комментарии на все Пятикнижие, Книгу Пророков и Писания. Из труда РАШБИ до нас дошли лишь фрагменты комментариев на отдельные разделы. Трудно сказать, какой объем имел оригинал этой книги. Сегодня он составляет около тысячи страниц. Можно только предположить, что замысел автора реализовался в 15–20 томах такого же объема. 





Существует мнение, что появление этой книги, даже в столь усеченном виде, было ошибкой. Ведь, как указано в ней самой, она должна предстать перед людьми в конце всех поколений. Преждевременное раскрытие каббалистического знания в не подходящий для этого момент, повлекло за собой возникновение многих лжеучений.
С другой стороны, раскрытие каббалы даже в искаженном виде, почти при полном отсутствии правильного ее понимания и толкования, дало мощный толчок развитию человеческой мысли. Несвоевременным раскрытие этой науки считается, в основном, потому, что оно должно было произойти в четко обозначенный срок: при вступлении человека в последнюю стадию эгоистического развития, с возвращением народа Израиля в свою землю и с началом общего кризиса человечества в конце XX в.

http://kabacademy.com/

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Вопрос:* По мнению религии, человек был создан 5775 лет назад. А по научным представлениям это случилось гораздо раньше – 200 тысяч лет назад. Кто из них прав с точки зрения каббалы?

*Ответ:* Каббала не вступает в эти споры. Она исследует природу и объясняет ее нам. "Природа" - это то же самое, что "Творец", и каббала исследует высшую силу природы, которая называется Творцом.

Слово "Творец" (Борэ) расшифровывается как "приди и увидь" (бо-рэ). В мере нашей работы над правильным исследованием природы, мы достигаем Творца и видим Его.

Таким образом, получается, что Рош аШана – это день раскрытия Творца, высшей силы. В этот день человеческий род впервые пришел к постижению высшей силы, духовного мира, к некой сверх-реальности, из которой мы вышли и живем здесь на этой земле лишь для того, чтобы прорваться туда обратно: из этого мира постичь высший мир.

И тогда мы узнаем ответы на все вечные вопросы: "Для чего нам эта жизнь? В чем ее смысл? С какой целью мы существуем на этой земле и ради чего вообще созданы?"

Это уже не просто поиск наполнения от неудовлетворенности жизнью, а поиск цели, для которой мы были созданы свыше. Каббала обучает нас, как обратиться к Творцу, как подняться к Нему и раскрыть Его.

И тогда нам открывается вся программа творения, включая происходящее до того, как мы ощущаем себя существующими здесь, в этом мире. Ведь наш мир – это лишь промежуточная станция между тем, что было до нашего рождения, и следующим пунктом назначения, в который мы прибываем после того, как оставим этот мир.

Либо мы поднимаемся в высшее измерение, либо опускаем его сюда, в этот мир – каббала позволяет сделать и то, и другое. Все это доступно нам благодаря науке, открытой первым человеком, Адамом, и потому мы будем праздновать его 5776-летие – день рождения человека, первого из всех людей раскрывшего Творца.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Вопрос: Как изменится моя жизнь после обретения шестого органа чувств? Что я буду ощущать?*

*Ответ*: "Шестое чувство" – свойство отдачи, тоже разделяется на пять видов ощущений. Этот мир мы ощущаем через пять физических органов чувств: зрение, слух, обоняние, вкус, осязание.

А каббала позволяет нам развить дополнительный вид ощущения, который тоже разделяется на "зрение", "слух", "обоняние", "вкус", "осязание", только духовные.

Этот дополнительный орган чувств позволяет мне ощутить высшую реальность, более широкую сферу, окружающую наш мир. Тогда я чувствую, как взаимодействую с высшей силой и понимаю причины всех событий, происходящих в нашем мире.

Я понимаю, почему высшая сила обращается ко мне или к другим, и как нужно правильно реагировать на это обращение, чтобы избежать плохого развития событий и даже изменить это воздействие на доброе, исправить.

Так происходит, потому что в "шестом чувстве", в свойстве отдачи, я раскрываю явления в самом их корне, до того, как они доходят до нашего мира и воплощаются в материале.

*Вопрос:* Стану ли я после этого другим человеком? Как это повлияет на жизнь моих детей и моего ближайшего окружения?

*Ответ:* Я могу объяснить это на примере нашего мира. Допустим, вы по профессии – психолог. Но при этом, вы также мать, у вас есть семья, дети. И вы понимаете поведение человека и все мотивы его действий, причину отношений, сложившихся между членами семьи.

В таком случае, вы уже реагируете на происходящее не так, как обычная женщина, а можете многое объяснить, понять и оправдать. То есть вы ощущаете жизнь на более глубоком уровне.

Подобно этому ощущает жизнь каббалист, только еще гораздо глубже. А кроме того, в противоположность психологу, который может лишь объяснить причины происходящего, каббалист имеет возможность реально менять нашу жизнь.

Каббалист видит самые внутренние причины происходящего в жизни, находящиеся выше времени, движения, пространства, то есть выходящие за рамки нашего мира.
М. Лайтман

----------


## Acros_the_stars

5. Лурианская каббала

Каббалистические книги, написанные после РАШБИ, вплоть до эпохи АРИ (XVI в.), также были непростыми для восприятия. В них отсутствует последовательность изложения и единство языка. Каждый каббалист писал в собственной манере, скрывая истинный смысл, используя самые разные способы письма. Так продолжалось до времен РАМАКа, который попытался навести определенный порядок. Однако он не слишком преуспел на этом поприще, так как сам многого не понимал, и потому не смог дать ясных и точных объяснений. Состояние запутанности в передаче каббалистического знания длилось до появления АРИ.
В течение тысячелетий существования нашего мира, каждое новое поколение отличается от предыдущего все более эгоистическим характером душ. Поскольку процесс роста эгоизма происходит в самой душе, то ее качественные изменения должны повлечь за собой и смену методики. т.е. каждому поколению необходима иная методика постижения духовных миров. Отсюда и предназначение каббалистов, пребывающих в том или ином поколении, состоит в том, чтобы адаптировать методику постижения Творца, каббалу, к характеру душ своих современников.

Авраам, Моисей, РАШБИ – это этапы совершенствования методики каббалы и ее адаптации к нуждам развивающегося человечества. После РАШБИ потребность в обновленном изложении методики возникла лишь в XVI в. Каббалистом, который разработал новый метод освоения этой науки для типа душ своего поколения, стал АРИ. 




АРИ (полное имя Ицхак Лурия Ашкенази, 1534–1572 гг.) родился в Иерусалиме, в раннем возрасте потерял отца, вместе с матерью перебрался в Египет, где воспитывался у дяди. В 35 лет приехал в Цфат (город на севере Израиля) и в течение полутора лет преподавал организованной им группе учеников.




Его первый ученик, тогда еще совсем молодой, 28-летний Хаим Виталь, записал все, что услышал от АРИ за полтора года обучения. На основе его записей впоследствии было издано около 20 томов сочинений АРИ, умершего в возрасте 38 лет. Основной труд АРИ – книга «Эц Хаим» («Древо Жизни»). Кроме нее, наиболее изучаемыми являются: «Шмоне Шеарим» («Восемь врат») и «Шаар Каванот» («Врата намерений»).
АРИ был первым каббалистом, который, благодаря особенности своей души, начал по-иному излагать методику каббалы. Он обладал поистине уникальными способностями, так как его душа относилась уже к периоду окончательного развития душ. Имея постижения значительно большей глубины, он смог намного точнее выразить и описать это знание.
АРИ создал язык каббалы, он определил подход и порядок ее изучения. По сути, именно он раскрыл каббалу как науку.

Все, что создавали каббалисты предыдущих поколений, предназначалось для тех, кто уже обладает духовным постижением. Форма изложения, разработанная АРИ, позволила изучать каббалу любому человеку, при этом неважно, сколько тот понимает из прочитанного. Он получает из самих текстов АРИ исправляющий Высший свет, поднимающий человека до уровня познания и ощущения духовной реальности. В этом заключается исключительная сила сочинений АРИ.
Его труды отличает особый вид раскрытия, способ изложения, характер подачи материала. Форма постижения устройства Высшего мира, предложенная АРИ, получила среди каббалистов повсеместное распространение. Он ввел новый метод описания системы мироздания, используя графические изображения, схемы и чертежи. Разработанный им метод получил название лурианского. 




Из поколения в поколение одни и те же души облачаются в новые тела. При этом, нисходящие души сохраняют опыт предыдущих жизней, именно поэтому каждое следующее поколение оказывается мудрее предыдущего и устремляется в своих поисках ко все более возвышенным целям.
Во времена АРИ общее развитие душ достигло уровня, когда они начали желать духовного подъема. Этим объясняется, в частности, начало эпохи Возрождения, периода реформ в религии, культуре и научном мировоззрении.
В духовной сфере это выразилось в стремлении найти ответ на вопрос: «Для чего я живу?». Начиная созревать в душах, этот вопрос заставляет человека заниматься поиском источника жизни и приводит к исследованию Высшего мира.
АРИ создал новую, систематизированную методику каббалы, предназначенную не только для духовного подъема особых душ, но и для масс. В своих текстах он открыто заявляет, что, начиная с этого времени, каждый желающий, независимо от возраста, пола и происхождения, может заниматься каббалой, и с помощью этой науки достичь цели творения 




Однако какой бы ясной ни была форма этого метода, известно, что АРИ сказал своим ученикам, что будь они способны на большее, он не ушел бы из этого мира, а продолжил раскрытие истины. Все же следует сказать: как подошло его время, повлекшее за собой необходимость раскрытия каббалы, так оно и закончилось. АРИ покинул этот мир.
Его произведениям предстояли такие же злоключения, какие некогда выпали на долю «Книги Зоар». Они тоже утаивались в течение многих лет, пока их не начали понемногу извлекать на свет. Часть достали из могилы АРИ, часть – из сундука, передававшегося из поколения в поколение среди родственников Хаима Виталя. Находки собирали воедино и начали издавать в виде книг.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Вопрос: Есть ли связь между каббалой и религией? Каббала – это не религия?*

*Ответ:* Каббала – это не религия, а наука. Каббала занимается скрытой от нас частью реальности, с которой нам дана возможность работать, как в науке. Поэтому каббала называется наукой.
С помощью особых действий, которые мы совершаем над собой, мы можем раскрыть наши органы чувств для восприятия более высокого уровня. У нас есть пять земных органов чувств - зрение, слух, вкус, обоняние, осязание, в которых мы ощущаем этот мир, хотя и в очень ограниченном виде. Но все же мы как-то воспринимаем его и согласно этому живем.

Мы даже не представляем себе, что в этом мире вокруг нас есть еще множество явлений, поскольку наши органы чувств не обнаруживают их, так же как без бинокля мы не видим, что происходит на дальних расстояниях, без радаров не обнаруживаем, что существует в воздухе кроме звуковых волн в голосовом диапазоне, и так далее

У нас есть множество приборов, которые мы создали, чтобы расширить диапазон наших органов чувств. Но только расширить. Тогда как наука каббала создает нам дополнительный орган восприятия, "шестое чувство", с помощью которого мы можем раскрыть всю остальную, скрытую от нас реальность. Тогда мы знаем, для чего жить и как жить правильно. Именно это человек должен постичь.

*Вопрос:* Какого типа этот дополнительный орган восприятия?
*
Ответ:* Этот орган восприятия работает подобно нашим земным органам чувств. Только наши пять органов чувств действуют в форме получения, поглощения, притяжения к себе всей информации, находящейся снаружи. А этот дополнительный орган ощущений, который мы развиваем с помощью науки каббала, работает на желании отдавать, наделять, любить.
Мы выходим вне себя, поднимаемся над собой и потому не ограничены нашим телом с его пятью органами чувств. Наш духовный орган восприятия находится вне нашего земного тела. Мы словно разворачиваем этот орган чувств на всю реальность. И тогда мы можем познать все. Этот орган ощущений и есть душа.
М. Лайтман

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*В чем смысл жизни, и почему мы здесь? 
*
*
Ответ:* По правде говоря –мы не живем. Мы лишь чуточку чувствуем жизнь, капельку. А кроме этого мы могли бы ощутить намного больше. Представь себе, что все сейчас происходит во сне, это тебе снится, что я с тобой разговариваю. Но скоро ты проснешься и обнаружишь себя дома. Так и вся наша жизнь - длинный сон, за которым последует пробуждение. Но пока мы спим, мы ощущаем сон, как явь. Смысл жизни - понять, что это сон, и захотеть проснуться как можно быстрее. Ведь если мы будем ждать, пока сон закончится сам, то вообще не проснемся. Нам необходимо самостоятельно придумать всякие УХИЩРЕНИЯ, чтобы проснуться. Проснувшись, мы окажемся в прекрасном, совершенно мире, где нет границ. Весь он - одно большое, упоительное приключение, игрушки, наслаждение.
* Проснуться в новом мире – в этом смысл всей нашей жизни.*








Люди работают, жрут и вообще
Думают все, что они не во сне.
Только мертвец еще чувствует жизнь
Он понимает, что значит *ПРОСНИСЬ!!!*

----------


## qwe

15-16 непросмотров в день  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Никто не читает твой бред.


 А откуда Вы знаете, что это бред...если...Не читаете???)))
  Айайай :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 15-16 непросмотров в день


 : )

----------


## Veronika



----------

